# Aion gegen WoW(nicht gleich wegkliken)



## Koshirosaru (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe vor ca. 2 wochen angefangen Aion zu spielen und bin ihn und weg von dem spiel es hat einfach alles
- es siht gut aus
- das gameplay ist super
- und die community ist echt geil

und ich bin echt froh das ich wow dafür aufgegeben habe.

als ich ein paar kolegen(fast alles wow zogger) davon erzält habe, hies es gleich alles nachgemacht aus wow nur die tastenbelegung ist anders -.-

also nur aus reinem interesse gehts euch genau so^^ und was soll an nachgemacht sein alles was ähnlich ist würde eingentlich nur besser gemacht?

also lasst euch einfach mal aus ich will eure meinungen wissen xDDD


lg 
koshirosaru


----------



## Sin (3. Januar 2010)

http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_ss?__mk_de_D...amp;x=0&y=0

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mmorpg

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=S...e=adv&f=165

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=165

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

GZ


----------



## Koshirosaru (3. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_ss?__mk_de_D...amp;x=0&y=0



sry wegen der vielen fehler habs schnell geschrieben^^


----------



## ErwinGT (3. Januar 2010)

Koshirosaru schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> ich habe vor ca. 2 wochen angefangen Aion zu spielen und bin ihn und weg von dem spiel es hat einfach alles
> - es siht gut aus
> ...



Schon wieder ein Versuch Aion mit WoW zu vergleichen? Gabs doch schon genug......

Auf jeden Fall hatte ich die ersten Wochen auch diese Begeisterung wie du. Spiele seit der Open Beta, inzwischen hat sich die Begeisterung gelegt. Natürlich gefällt mir das Spiel noch immer. Aber die Tage wo ich es unbedingt zocken musste, sind vorbei. Jetzt nur noch wenn ich mal nichts zu tun habe.

Deswegen sage ich dir, spiele noch einige Wochen bevor du so hypst. Klar ist es ein schönes Spiel, aber nur die wenigsten Ex-WoW-Zocker kann es lange halten.


----------



## Tikume (3. Januar 2010)

Koshirosaru schrieb:


> nachgemacht aus wow nur die tastenbelegung ist anders -.-



Wäre das ein Argument dürften sie ganz sicher kein Wow spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koshirosaru (3. Januar 2010)

ErwinGT schrieb:


> Schon wieder ein Versuch Aion mit WoW zu vergleichen? Gabs doch schon genug......



ich weiß hatte nur nicht die lust danach zu suchen^^

aber danke


----------



## Hideyasu (3. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das das hier wieder in einen Flame-War endet....


----------



## gunny (3. Januar 2010)

woot krieg wo is mein popcorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (3. Januar 2010)

Schön das dir Aion gefällt aber man kann die Spiele nicht miteinander vergleichen und dazu wurde das Thema schon 1 Millionen mal durchgekaut und hat meistens in einem Flamewar geendet.

Muss nur jemand von oben aus dem WoW forum das hier sehen und schon gehts los....

Von daher sollte nen Mod zu machen bevor es dazu kommt.


----------



## DruffDruff (3. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Schön das dir Aion gefällt aber man kann die Spiele nicht miteinander vergleichen und dazu wurde das Thema schon 1 Millionen mal durchgekaut und hat meistens in einem Flamewar geendet.
> 
> Muss nur jemand von oben aus dem WoW forum das hier sehen und schon gehts los....
> 
> Von daher sollte nen Mod zu machen bevor es dazu kommt.



Man kann MMO Spiele vergleichen, da sie alle nach dem gleichen Grundkonzept funktionieren (bei Bedarf kann ich auf die Belohnungsmechanismen die hinter Spielen stecken mal ausführlich eingehen). Was MMOs unterscheidet sind primär:

Setting
Grafik
Gameplay
Langzeitmotivation


----------



## Healor (3. Januar 2010)

Stancer, was ist das in deiner Signatur? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robsenq (3. Januar 2010)

hello kitty online > aoc > lotro > wow > aion


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2010)

Wie konntest du nur so nen Fred aufmachen. Damit hast du das Böse aus dem Wow-Forum herauf beschworen. Gleich wimmelt es hier so vor Kiddys, die dir sagen werden, wiiiiieeeeeeeeee
toll sie Aion die ersten Stunden fanden und wiiiiieeeeee scheiße es doch dann wird und wiiiiiiiiieeeeeee tolllllllllllll doch Wow ist.


----------



## Stancer (3. Januar 2010)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Man kann MMO Spiele vergleichen, da sie alle nach dem gleichen Grundkonzept funktionieren (bei Bedarf kann ich auf die Belohnungsmechanismen die hinter Spielen stecken mal ausführlich eingehen). Was MMOs unterscheidet sind primär:
> 
> Setting
> Grafik
> ...



Ja objektiv kann man sie vergleichen.

Aber meistens ....immer.... läuft das hier auf einen subjektiven Vergleich aus.


@Healor : Das sind meine Daten der letzten 2 Jahre im Laufsport 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (3. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> @Healor : Das sind meine Daten der letzten 2 Jahre im Laufsport
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Super Sache. Mein erster Gedanke war dass das deine zurückgelegten km mit der Maus sind und die verbrannten kcal durch das Klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2010)

Also, ich muss da DruffDruff schon recht geben. Man kann sie vergleichen. Das sind im Kern die gleichen Spiele. Ich kann sagen, wie die Instanzen designed sind, ich kann sagen, wie die Technik ist, ich kann sagen, welches Angebot im PvP es gibt, crafting und was weiß ich alles.

Man muss halt auch nur im Hinterkopf behalten, daß z.b. ein technischer Vergleich zwischen Wow und Aoc genauso unfair wäre, wie ein Vergleich vom Content her, wo wiederum Wow aufgrund der langen Entwicklungszeit auftrumpfen kann.


----------



## DruffDruff (3. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, ich muss da DruffDruff schon recht geben. Man kann sie vergleichen. Das sind im Kern die gleichen Spiele. Ich kann sagen, wie die Instanzen designed sind, ich kann sagen, wie die Technik ist, ich kann sagen, welches Angebot im PvP es gibt, crafting und was weiß ich alles.
> 
> Man muss halt auch nur im Hinterkopf behalten, daß z.b. ein technischer Vergleich zwischen Wow und Aoc genauso unfair wäre, wie ein Vergleich vom Content her, wo wiederum Wow aufgrund der langen Entwicklungszeit auftrumpfen kann.



Letztendlich hast du mir aber auch klar gemacht, dass Geschmack halt verschieden ist und man nicht drüber streiten sollte. So Sachen wie Spielspaß lassen sich halt doch nicht wirklich messen. Ob Aion oder WoW jetzt besser ist, darüber kann man halt 100h diskutieren und zu keinem Ergebnis kommen. MMO ist MMO im Endeffekt und soll eine gewisse Zielgruppe (MMO-Spieler) ansprechen. Aion hat es für mich persönlich schlechter getan als WoW. Bei manchen mag es andersherum sein.


----------



## MrBlaki (3. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, ich muss da DruffDruff schon recht geben. Man kann sie vergleichen. Das sind im Kern die gleichen Spiele. Ich kann sagen, wie die Instanzen designed sind, ich kann sagen, wie die Technik ist, ich kann sagen, welches Angebot im PvP es gibt, crafting und was weiß ich alles.
> 
> Man muss halt auch nur im Hinterkopf behalten, daß z.b. ein technischer Vergleich zwischen Wow und Aoc genauso unfair wäre, wie ein Vergleich vom Content her, wo wiederum Wow aufgrund der langen Entwicklungszeit auftrumpfen kann.



Du kannst sie zwar vergleichen aber letztendlich nur für dich persönlich entscheiden was besser ist.
Verallgemeinern ist da nicht drin ^^


----------



## Snek2009 (3. Januar 2010)

naja mir hatt für aion einfach die langzeitmotivation gefehlt für WoW aber auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( und WoW hatt ne scheiss grafik aber ich denk damit haben sehr viele spieler unter 30 angefangen xD )


----------



## Stancer (3. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, ich muss da DruffDruff schon recht geben. Man kann sie vergleichen. Das sind im Kern die gleichen Spiele. Ich kann sagen, wie die Instanzen designed sind, ich kann sagen, wie die Technik ist, ich kann sagen, welches Angebot im PvP es gibt, crafting und was weiß ich alles.
> 
> Man muss halt auch nur im Hinterkopf behalten, daß z.b. ein technischer Vergleich zwischen Wow und Aoc genauso unfair wäre, wie ein Vergleich vom Content her, wo wiederum Wow aufgrund der langen Entwicklungszeit auftrumpfen kann.



Es gibt auch Spiele die verzichten bewusst auf Instanzen und bieten lieber grosse Dungeons an, die für alle offen sind.
Manche Spiele haben Quests, andere sind Grinder
Manche haben ein Klassensystem, manche nicht.

Wer legt nun fest was besser ist als das andere ? Geht nicht, weils eben rein subjektiv ist.

Nur weil WoW die meisten Spieler hat, heisst das noch lange nicht, das alles was in WoW angewendet wird, das Maß aller Dinge ist.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2010)

Du kannst aber sagen, daß zum Beispiel eine Queststruktur, wie sie in Wow gegeben ist, anspruchsvoller gestaltet ist, wie etwa in einen Spiel, wo du nur Grinden musst.
Das ist in meinen Augen Fakt. Ob du nun wieder lieber questest, oder nicht, daß wiederum ist dein persönlicher Geschmack. Aber grinden kann man in Wow ja auch. Also bietet hier Wow rein objektiv mehr.

Du kannst auch sagen, wie die Bosskämpfe ablaufen. Egal ob nun offene Dungeons oder Instanzen wie in Wow. Musst du einfach nur draufhauen, oder haben sich die Entwickler Taktiken einfallen lassen, vielleicht gar so anspruchsvoll wie ich sie noch von damals aus Nax kenne? Egal was dir mehr Spass macht, rein objektiv ist taktischer Anspruch mehr wert, als Mobs, wo du einfach nur draufhauen musst.

Ich gebe dir also soweit recht, in dem du sagst, am Ende muss jeder wissen, was ihm am besten gefällt. Trotzdem gibt es genug Kriterien in einen mmo, die sich objektiv vergleichen lassen.


----------



## Xiut (3. Januar 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Super Sache. Mein erster Gedanke war dass das deine zurückgelegten km mit der Maus sind und die verbrannten kcal durch das Klicken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn es sowas gibt, möchte ich das gerne haben^^


----------



## Stancer (3. Januar 2010)

Xiut schrieb:


> Wenn es sowas gibt, möchte ich das gerne haben^^



Also es nen Prog das nennt sich glaube ich Mousemeter und misst die zurückgelegte Strecke der Maus.  Aber verbrannte Kcal... sowas gibts wohl nicht, naja wäre wohl auch schwindend gering und fällt wohl unter "Sitzende Tätigkeit" was so etwa 70Kcal/h wären.

@Klos : Wenn es gar keine Quests gibt stimme ich dir zu, wobei sogar das Subjektiv sein kann. Aber Pseudo-Quests wie "Töte 30 Wildschweine" sind nichts anderes als Grinden, nur das dir ein NPC sagt in welchem Gebiet man Grinden soll und man das nicht selbst festlegt !!


----------



## Kingseb (4. Januar 2010)

Hatte Aion auch angefangen, aber es nach ca 1 Monat wieder seinlassen da das questen der Horror war... akuter Questmangel außer im Abyss, nur da kommt alle paar sek ein Asmo von hinten und jagt dich durch den halben Abyss bis du tot bist. Und ich sehe is wirklich nicht ein für ein Level 4-8 Stunden zu grinden


----------



## Stancer (4. Januar 2010)

Kingseb schrieb:


> Hatte Aion auch angefangen, aber es nach ca 1 Monat wieder seinlassen da das questen der Horror war... akuter Questmangel außer im Abyss, nur da kommt alle paar sek ein Asmo von hinten und jagt dich durch den halben Abyss bis du tot bist. Und ich sehe is wirklich nicht ein für ein Level 4-8 Stunden zu grinden




Naja, Aion ist halt mehr auf PvP ausgelegt und gegen das Abfarmen hilft ne Gruppe. Wenn du mit 5 Leuten unterwegs bist greift dich keiner an, der nur Alleine unterwegs ist.

Wer meint er könne in Aion genau wie in WoW alles Solo schaffen wird unvermeidlich enttäuscht werden, denn Zusammenspiel ist auch beim Leveln bereits sehr wichtig. Die Kampagnenquest sind ab nem gewissen Zeitpunkt nur noch grundsätzlich als Gruppe lösbar und viele normale Quests sind dann auch Gruppenquests.

Achja : Bin mit meinem neu angefangenen Elyos Jäger nun Level 36 und musste immernoch nicht einmal Grinden. Bisher haben die Quests vollkommen ausgereicht.


----------



## Thoriumobi (4. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Nur weil WoW die meisten Spieler hat, heisst das noch lange nicht, das alles was in WoW angewendet wird, das Maß aller Dinge ist.


Aber Hallo, wenn mein Unternehmen ein Spiel produzieren soll mit dem das Unternehmen überleben kann, dann schon. ^^


----------



## Stancer (4. Januar 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Aber Hallo, wenn mein Unternehmen ein Spiel produzieren soll mit dem das Unternehmen überleben kann, dann schon. ^^



Es gibt aber immer mehr als 1 Weg. Ansonsten wäre der Markt wohl kaum so Breit und "Exoten" wie Darkfall Online oder EVE würden nicht existieren, sondern es gäbe nur Ultima Online Klone, denn dies war das erste MMORPG, was richtig erfolgreich war.

Da gibts dann halt wieder das BILD-Beispiel. Die Bild-Zeitung ist die am meistgelesenste Tageszeitung in Deutschland aber warum gibt es dann auch Zeitungen wie "Die Welt" oder "Frankfurter Allgemeine", die nur eine Auflage von vielleicht 100.000 haben ? 

Ganz einfach, weil jeder Mensch verschiedene Interessen hat. Wenn ich einen WoW-Klon programmiere stehe ich in direkter Konkurrenz zu WoW, da Blizzard über massig Geld verfügt stehen meine Chancen nicht besonders gut und es ist wahrscheinlich, das mein Spiel immer im Schatten von WoW stehen wird, wenn es überhaupt überlebt. Schlage ich dagegen in eine Nische, die WoW nicht abdeckt ist mir der Kundenstamm, für den diese Nische das wichtigste ist 100%ig sicher und kann es zu einem König eines bestimmten Schwerpunkts machen.

Du willst RvR ? Da wird dir jeder sofort Daoc nennen (ich weiss Daoc ist älter als WoW, aber Daoc ist was RvR angeht der König)
Du willst Sandbox ? Da wird dir jeder sofort EVE nennen !
Du willst RP ? Da wird dir wohl als erstes Everquest oder Vanguard genannt.

WoW ist der König auf dem Mainstream-Markt, aber die einzelnen Unterkategorien werden von anderen Spielen dominiert !


----------



## Thoriumobi (4. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Es gibt aber immer mehr als 1 Weg. Ansonsten wäre der Markt wohl kaum so Breit und "Exoten" wie Darkfall Online oder EVE würden nicht existieren, sondern es gäbe nur Ultima Online Klone, denn dies war das erste MMORPG, was richtig erfolgreich war.
> 
> Da gibts dann halt wieder das BILD-Beispiel. Die Bild-Zeitung ist die am meistgelesenste Tageszeitung in Deutschland aber warum gibt es dann auch Zeitungen wie "Die Welt" oder "Frankfurter Allgemeine", die nur eine Auflage von vielleicht 100.000 haben ?
> 
> ...



Ich sprach ja auch von "Gewinn machen" und nicht "n paar Kröten verdienen". Da liegt der Unterschied, der dem Spieler freilich hunzegal sein kann.


----------



## Stancer (4. Januar 2010)

Ja, aber das sagte ich doch auch. Wenn ich in direkter Konkurrenz zu einem "Riesen" stehe habe ich es auf dem Markt sehr schwer und somit vermutlich einen geringeren Gewinn als wenn ich in eine Marktlücke schlage.

Wenn ich einen WoW Klon erschaffe und ich wirklich auf dem Markt bleiben will muss ich dafür sorgen, das ich dem Konkurrenten immer einen Schritt voraus bin und permanent Neuerungen bringe, da meine Kunden sonst zum Gegner abwandern. Sowas kostet sehr viel Geld.

Habe ich dagegen ein Nischenprodukt, wo ich quasi Alleine auf dem Markt bin, kann ich ich mich durchaus mal ausruhen. Ich habe keinen Konkurrenten den ich fürchten muss und muss auch weniger Ausgeben z.b. für Werbung. Ausruhen ist vielleicht blöd ausgedrückt aber ich habe auf jedenfall keinen Druck von einem Konkurrenten, der mir im Nacken sitzt.


----------



## Gumja (4. Januar 2010)

Man kann jedes Spiel miteinander vergleichen... Denn am Ende kommt die Entscheidung dabei heraus, auf was man in dem Moment einfach mehr Bock hat!

Etwas deutlicher, aber auch etwas mehr zu lesen (Wenn auch schon etwas älter) : http://my.buffed.de/user/401628/blog/view/1970280466


----------



## OldboyX (4. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ja, aber das sagte ich doch auch. Wenn ich in direkter Konkurrenz zu einem "Riesen" stehe habe ich es auf dem Markt sehr schwer und somit vermutlich einen geringeren Gewinn als wenn ich in eine Marktlücke schlage.
> 
> Wenn ich einen WoW Klon erschaffe und ich wirklich auf dem Markt bleiben will muss ich dafür sorgen, das ich dem Konkurrenten immer einen Schritt voraus bin und permanent Neuerungen bringe, da meine Kunden sonst zum Gegner abwandern. Sowas kostet sehr viel Geld.
> 
> Habe ich dagegen ein Nischenprodukt, wo ich quasi Alleine auf dem Markt bin, kann ich ich mich durchaus mal ausruhen. Ich habe keinen Konkurrenten den ich fürchten muss und muss auch weniger Ausgeben z.b. für Werbung. Ausruhen ist vielleicht blöd ausgedrückt aber ich habe auf jedenfall keinen Druck von einem Konkurrenten, der mir im Nacken sitzt.



Einerseits hast du natürlich Recht, andererseits haben die meisten MMOs neben WoW jedoch (besonders jüngst) eher eine Halbnische besetzt. Kaum ein Entwickler hatte den Mut wirklich anders zu sein als WoW und niemand hat es geschafft einen vernünftigen (gleichwertigen) Klon zu bieten.

Wie man bei jedem MMO-Release merkt, sind sehr viele Spieler einfach übersättigt von WoW. Da kann auch kein 3.3 oder Cataclysm darüber hinwegtrösten. Jedes neue MMO wird sofort gestürmt von einem großen Teil der MMO-Spieler, die geradezu nach etwas Neuem Lechzen. Doch keines kann auch nur annähernd das Gesamtpaket bieten, das WoW bietet.

Viele Spiele starten schon mit so großen technischen Mängeln, dass Kunden vertrieben werden (bei AoC, Vanguard und WAR definitiv der Fall, auch späte Verbesserungen retten dabei nur mehr sehr wenig). Daneben haben manche Spiele zu wenige Inhalte oder lassen Dinge die man aus WoW kennt und auf die man nicht verzichten will ( bei demselben monatlichen Entgeld) einfach weg:

- kaum PVE Instanzen zb. (Aion, WAR, HDRO in der Anfangslevelphase usw. hätte zb. Aion alle 5 levels eine kleine Ini mit entsprechenden Quests, wäre die "grinden ist so schlimm" Diskussion kein Thema mehr Oder, technisch noch einfacher zu machen Bgs in denen man EXP bekommt bis Stufe 45)
- keine Arena (viele hassen sie, aber für viele hat sie doch auch ihren Reiz zwischendurch)
- keine BGs (ohne BGs gibt es kaum casual freundliches PVP)
- keine oder rudimentäre Berufe
- keine Addons (viele hassen sie, aber ein Teil der Spieler will einfach diesen "analytischen" Teil mit dabei haben)
- keine Raids
- Questlvln vs. Grindlvln
usw.

Ein WoW-Klon mit zeitgemäßer Grafik und Technik, der wirklich vernünftig das bietet, was WoW bietet und etwas darüber hinaus (auch mit nur dem PVE Content wie zb Classic WoW, gerade BGs oder Arena sind vom Content her doch absolut lächerlich, seit 5 Jahren dieselben ~ 10 minigebiete/Arenen für unterschiedliche Levelbereiche - billiger Content für einen Teil der Spielerschaft) wäre zu diesem Zeitpunkt ein großer (auch finanzieller) Erfolg. Außerdem gibt es bei einem neuen MMO sicherlich so etwas wie den "kritischen Punkt". Wenn genug Leute überlaufen, dann folgen alle anderen auch nach. Laufen nur wenige über, schwappt das meiste wieder zurück.


----------



## LyrexX (4. Januar 2010)

ErwinGT schrieb:


> Schon wieder ein Versuch Aion mit WoW zu vergleichen? Gabs doch schon genug......
> 
> Auf jeden Fall hatte ich die ersten Wochen auch diese Begeisterung wie du. Spiele seit der Open Beta, inzwischen hat sich die Begeisterung gelegt. Natürlich gefällt mir das Spiel noch immer. Aber die Tage wo ich es unbedingt zocken musste, sind vorbei. Jetzt nur noch wenn ich mal nichts zu tun habe.
> 
> Deswegen sage ich dir, spiele noch einige Wochen bevor du so hypst. Klar ist es ein schönes Spiel, aber nur die wenigsten Ex-WoW-Zocker kann es lange halten.



Meine meinung! Habe das game gezockt bis LvL 38! Am anfang ullttraa geil so mal was neues... Die meisten hören in dem Levelbereich wieder auf...


----------



## Klos1 (4. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> @Klos : Wenn es gar keine Quests gibt stimme ich dir zu, wobei sogar das Subjektiv sein kann. Aber Pseudo-Quests wie "Töte 30 Wildschweine" sind nichts anderes als Grinden, nur das dir ein NPC sagt in welchem Gebiet man Grinden soll und man das nicht selbst festlegt !!



Natürlich ist es im Endeffekt nichts anderes, aber es ist halt verpackt. Und je besser verpackt, um so mehr Aufwand wurde betrieben. Deswegen lässt sich meiner Meinung nach auch hier objektiv sagen, daß Wow zum Beispiel von den Quests her höherwertiger ist, als Aion.

Irgendwo musst du halt objektive Kriterien heranziehen und die sind auch klar vorhanden, meiner Meinung nach.

Wenn du keinen Unterschied zwischen in Quest verpackten Grind oder einfach nur Grind machst, dann könntest du im Endeffekt schon fast soweit gehen und sagen, die Spiele sind alle gleich, weil im Endeffekt machst nie etwas anderes als Mobs killen und hier und da nach ein paar Gegenständen suchen. Von PvP mal abgesehen.

Und im Prinzip ist es ja auch so. Die Tätigkeiten, welchen du in einem Online-Spiel wie zum Beispiel Wow, Aoc oder was auch immer nachgehst, sind im Prinzip recht beschränkt.

- du tötest Mobs
- du sammelst Gegenstände (teilweise schon wieder, in dem du Mobs tötest)
- du betreibst PvP (für mich der Teil mit der längsten Langzeitmotivation)
- du craftest Items (wiederum mit Gegenständen die du sammelst, auch wiederum zum Teil in dem du Mobs tötest)
- du levelst (meist in dem du was? Mobs töten!)

also wie man sieht, da ist keine große Abwechslung gegeben. 

Deswegen unterscheidet eben genau die Tatsache, wie es verpackt ist, ob es ein hochwertiges Spiel ist oder nicht.

Gibt es Quests, wenn ja, sind sie ausreichend, wenn ja, wie abwechslungsreich sind sie, sind sogar teilweise Ideen mit Pfiff dabei oder ist es nur 08/15-Standardscheiß und so weiter und so fort.

Und das lässt sich auf viele andere Sachen übertragen. Die Verpackung ist meines Erachtens maßgeblich entscheidend für die objektive Bewertung eines mmo's.


----------



## Stancer (4. Januar 2010)

Spiel mal nen Sandbox spiel und du wirst schockiert sein. Sandbox-Spiele verzichten zum grössten Teil auf das "An die Hand nehmen" und man findet dort so gut wie keine Quests.

Der Spieler selbst ist gefragt und darf seine Rolle selbst wählen. Sind alle Sandbox-Spiele nun Grinder ???
Sandbox Spiele erfreuen sich wieder grösserer Beliebtheit, Ultima Online der Urvater aller MMORPG war ja ein Sandbox Spiel, einfach weil die Spieler es Satt haben, das man ihnen alles vorgibt und einem jegliche Entscheidungsfreiheit genommen wird.


----------



## Boccanegra (4. Januar 2010)

Vor einiger Zeit gab Rob Pardo ein Interview (in WarCry erschienen). Darin wurde auch über den Status von WOW und seine Beziehung zu anderen Spielen geredet. Wie Pardo selber sagte, sind die Vergleiche mit WOW jetzt eigentlich sinnfrei, denn WOW hatte 5 Jahre Zeit dorthin zu gelangen, wo es heute ist. 



> There's a sense among gamers and even in the media that if you aren't as big as WoW, and if you don't have as many subscribers as WoW, you've failed. But if you do want to try to be that No.1 MMO, it's hard, because not only are you going up against the five years of development we had, you're up against five more years of development that we've had since the game launched. Players won't think, "Oh, this game has as much content as WoW did at launch," they think "Oh, this game doesn't have as much content as WoW does now." It's a huge hill to climb.



In der Zeit, diesen 5 Jahren, kamen BGs (die gab es bei Start nämlich nicht, was wir an PVP hatten, war open PVP, in den meisten Fällen ganken oder gegankt werden, bzw. die fast allabendlichen Schlachten zwischen Southshore und Tarrens Mill), und es kamen sehr viele Instanzen hinzu. Handwerk hatte damals, von Alchimie mal abgesehen, fast keinerlei Bedeutung. Und an Instanzen gab es für Leute knapp am Max-Level nicht sehr viel, Stratholme, die Scholomance, Molten Core und Onyxia. Alles andere kam später, ja, auch die 5er Instanz Düsterbruch war anfangs nicht da, und BWL kam auch erst später hinzu. Davon, von diesem relativen Content-Mangel, ist WOW heute weit entfernt. 5 Jahre Entwicklung ... a huge hill to climb, in der Tat.

Was die Spielerzahlen anlangt ist es natürlich Quatsch, dass ein Spiel etliche Millionen Subscriber haben muss um erfolgreich zu sein. Erfolgreich meint in diesem Zusammenhang, dass es über die Entwicklungskosten hinaus regelmäßig Gewinn abwirft. LOTRO etwa, seit April 2007 auf dem Markt, ist für Turbine zum Hauptgeschäft geworden, und hat, tja, wie viele Subscriber? Irgend etwas zwischen 200.000 und 400.000 Subscriber, so weit ich weiß. Eve Online gibt es seit Mai 2003, ist also rund 1 1/2 Jahre älter als WOW, und hat bei den Spielerzahlen stetig zulegen können auf nunmehr über 300.000 Subscriber. Gerade erst gestern erzielte es einen Rekord: da waren auf dem gleichen Server zur gleichen Zeit 54446 Spieler unterwegs. Was auf seine Weise eigentlich ziemlich eindrucksvoll ist, speziell wenn man das in Relation zu anderen Spielen setzt, wo die Server schon als gut gefüllt angesehen werden, wenn mal ein paar Tausend Spieler dort überhaupt Accounts haben, von zugleich eingeloggt ganz zu schweigen. Wie auch immer: offensichtlich lohnt es sich für CCP Games das Spiel zu entwickeln und weiter zu pflegen, sind doch seit 2003 etliche größere Content-Updates hinzugekommen.   

Das Hauptproblem liegt eher in der Wahrnehmung der Spieler. Wie Rob Pardo es schon sagt: There's a sense among gamers and even in the media that if you aren't as big as WoW, and if you don't have as many subscribers as WoW, you've failed. Was Unsinn ist. Ich bezweifle, dass es so schnell ein Spiel geben wird, dass WOW in Hinblick auf Spielerzahlen übertreffen wird. Und ich glaube, dass ich persönlich ein solches Spiel auch gar nicht werde sonderlich lange spielen. Warum? Wegen des imo bzw. nach meinem Geschmack mit diesem Massenerfolg unvermeidbar einhergehenden geringen Niveaus. Es wird natürlich technisch sehr gut sein, aber in anderen Bereichen wird es nach dem Prinzip des kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenners funktionieren. Ähnlich wie bei einem Buch oder Film. Die weltweit kommerziell erfolgreichsten Filme, waren es auch notwendig die qualitativ besten Filme? Oder die Bestseller, zählen sie auch zu den literarisch qualitativ besten Bücher, die jemals geschrieben wurden? Ist Dan Browns "Da Vinci-Code" auf dem Niveau von, na, sagen wir mal Dostojewskis "Schuld und Sühne"? 

Natürlich kann man an ein MMORPG nicht die gleichen Ansprüche stellen wie an ein Buch, noch nicht einmal wie an einen Film. Dazu ist es in der Herstellung viel zu aufwendig, zeitintensiv und zu teuer, das Werk vieler Hände, und nicht nur eines kreativen Geistes. Und noch dazu ein Genre, bei dem inhaltliche Qualität unter Umständen sogar ein Verkaufshemmnis ist. So seltsam es vielleicht auch klingen mag: je höher die Qualität eines MMORPG, desto eher das Risiko eines finanziellen Misserfolgs. 

Was ich mal wirklich erfrischen fände, eine Art persönliche Utopie, das wäre ein Spielehersteller, der von Anfang an, am besten noch vor Release, sagt, dass sie nicht mehr als ein paar Hunderttausend Käufer und Subscriber anstreben, die sagen, dass ihr Spiel nicht auf den Massengeschmack abzielt, für die Mehrheit der Spieler ungeeignet sei, weil in dieser oder jener Hinsicht zu anspruchsvoll/aufwendig/frustrierend. 

Fazit: ein Spiel, das jetzt released wird, mit einem Spiel zu vergleichen, das jahrelang seinen Content ausbaute und verfeinerte, ist wenig sinnreich. Blizzard selbst wird mit seinem neuen MMORPG-Projekt nicht die Fülle an Content bieten wie es WOW jetzt kann. Es wäre einfach viel zu teuer nicht nur auf ein Release-Datum hin zu entwickeln, sondern dabei auch gleich noch die Entwicklung von 5 Folgejahren an Content vorwegzunehmen. Es wird bei jedem neuen größeren Spiel vermutlich mehr Content sein als zb. WOW bei Release hatte, es wird aber keines den Content haben, den WOW jetzt hat. Und eigentlich ist das auch gar nicht nötig. Entscheidend ist viel mehr, wie viel Content in den Folgemonaten und -jahren nach Release in das Spiel eingebracht wird. Auf Aion bezogen: imo müsste NCSoft im Laufe dieses Jahres einiges an Content nachschieben, denn dann ist eine gewisse kritische Größe an Spielern durch den bestehenden Content durch.


----------



## Treni (4. Januar 2010)

ich spiel kein wow, aber aion bestimmt auch net kuck dir mal an wieviele kiddys da rumgimpen....


----------



## Boccanegra (4. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> ....
> Und das lässt sich auf viele andere Sachen übertragen. Die Verpackung ist meines Erachtens maßgeblich entscheidend für die objektive Bewertung eines mmo's.


Auch wenn ich Dir in vielem, was Du in diesem Posting anführst, weitgehend zustimmen kann, so halte ich doch den Begriff einer "objektiven Bewertung eines mmo's" für grundsätzlich verfehlt. Das ist nicht anders als bei Büchern oder Filmen: auch da gibt es keine objektive Bewertung, zumindest nicht, was die wirklich wichtigen Dingen anbelangt - das ist ihre "Qualität" - und demzufolge kann auch niemand sagen, was zb. das "beste" Buch oder der "beste" Film sei (was bei einer echten objektiven Bewertung klarerweise möglich sein müsste). Ich kann zb. völlig objektiv feststellen, welcher Schirennläufer am schnellsten über die Piste ins Ziel raste, denn hier ist das Kriterium der "Qualität" eindeutig definiert. Aber was ist die Qualität eines Buchs oder Films? Oder eines MMOs?


----------



## Sin (4. Januar 2010)

Treni schrieb:


> ich spiel kein wow, aber aion bestimmt auch net kuck dir mal an wieviele kiddys da rumgimpen....



"kiddys" "gimpen" in jedem mmo rum, egal ob wow, aion, lotro, war, etc. Bei den einen fällt es nur weniger auf als bei den anderen. Selbst im community vorzeige mmo Lotro hab ich schon so manchen Spruch reingedrückt bekommen, den ich anderswo nicht bekommen habe.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Januar 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich Dir in vielem, was Du in diesem Posting anführst, weitgehend zustimmen kann, so halte ich doch den Begriff einer "objektiven Bewertung eines mmo's" für grundsätzlich verfehlt. Das ist nicht anders als bei Büchern oder Filmen: auch da gibt es keine objektive Bewertung, zumindest nicht, was die wirklich wichtigen Dingen anbelangt - das ist ihre "Qualität" - und demzufolge kann auch niemand sagen, was zb. das "beste" Buch oder der "beste" Film sei (was bei einer echten objektiven Bewertung klarerweise möglich sein müsste). Ich kann zb. völlig objektiv feststellen, welcher Schirennläufer am schnellsten über die Piste ins Ziel raste, denn hier ist das Kriterium der "Qualität" eindeutig definiert. Aber was ist die Qualität eines Buchs oder Films? Oder eines MMOs?



Wie bereits gesagt:

- Technik

- Instanzen (wenn ich in einer Instanz anspruchsvolle taktische Kämpfe implementiere, dann schaffe ich doch einen eindeutigen Mehrwert gegenüber jemanden, der eine Instanz zum Beispiel wie den Feuertempel in Aion implementiert. Das ist doch allein von der Entwicklung her deutlich mehr bzw. weniger Aufwand. Deswegen ist rein objektiv betrachtet eine Instanz wie Naxx in Wow bei weitem höher einzustufen, wie zum Beispiel der Feuertempel in Aion. Was dir nun besser gefällt, bleibt ja trotzdem dir überlassen)

- Quests (ich kann doch eindeutig sagen, wo mehr Anstrengungen gemacht wurden, um nicht nur Einheitsbrei zu bieten)

- Design (sieht alles gleich aus, oder sind die Landschaften abwechslungsreich. Und auch wenn es Leute gibt, die vielleicht am liebsten nur in der Wüste rumlaufen oder was weiß ich. 10 Karten die sich im Design alle völlig unterscheiden sind für meine Begriffe ein Mehrwert im Gegensatz zu einen Spiel, daß zum Beispiel nur in der Wüste spielt. Allein schon vom Arbeitsaufwand der Schöpfer ist es ein Mehrwert und den kann ich als Fachzeitschrift dann auch ganz objektiv bewerten.

- Bedienkomfort: Hier ist Wow Musterbeispiel. Bedienkomfort kann ich objektiv bewerten. Wenn es in einen Spiel wie Aion zum Beispiel im Würfelsystem keine Bedarfsfunktion gibt, dann ist das für mich ein Versäumnis, daß negativ bewertet werden kann. Und überhaupt die ganze Ergonomie des Interfaces. Wenn du eine Homepage programmierst und zwar im professionellen Bereich, dann spielt da Barrierefreiheit eine große Rolle. Ein Spiel lässt sich von der Bedienbarkeit ebenso objektiv bewerten und zwar alle Spiele.

- Liebe zum Detail bei den Entwicklern ist etwas, daß merkt man einfach sofort in einen Spiel. Lässt sich auch für mich objektiv bewerten. Wenn ich durch die Landschaft latsche, springt mir vielleicht irgendwo mal ein Frosch entgegen oder sehe ich einen Schmetterling fliegen oder was auch immer.

Ich könnte die Liste noch ewig weiterführen, aber ich denke, wir kommen da auf keinen grünen Zweig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei Filme bewertest du halt den Inhalt. Das hängt aber vom Film ab. Wenn du einen Film wie Star Wars drehst, dann spielen Special Effects natürlich eine große Rolle. Wenn das ganze nicht glaubhauft rüber kommt, dann kann ich das bewerten. Schauspieler lassen sich auch anhand ihres Könnens bewerten. Das heißt noch lange nicht, daß jeder Film mit Starbesetzung von jeden für ausnahmslos gut befunden wird. Nicht jeder findet zum Beispiel Bruce Willis geil. Trotzdem werden die meisten wohl bestätigen, daß er ein sehr begabter Schauspieler ist. Ich kann ganz einfach bewerten, wie real jemand in einen Film rüberkommt, allein schon von seinen Gesichtszügen.

Wie gut gelingt es ihm in einer Szene, die etwas schreckliches darstellt dieses auch in seinen Gesicht wiederzuspiegeln? Da gibt es gravierende Qualitätsunterschiede.


Naja - wie gesagt, hier gehen unsere Meinungen glaub zu sehr auseinander. Aber ist ja auch egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Januar 2010)

Also ganz ehrlich die ganze "WOW ist schon 5 Jahre alt, die konnten viel mehr machen" Sache  is doch sowas von hinfällig
Das is ganz einfach Bullshit damit schlechtere Spiele rechtzufertigen.

Jeder kennt WOW, jeder weiss was es in WOW gibt.
Wieso können Spieleentwickler nicht von WOW lernen?

Sind sie unfähig?
Wollen sie nicht den Makel eines WOW-Klons angeheftet bekommen?

Schlechte Spiele bleiben schlechte Spiele, auch wenn sie erst 1 Monat alt sind.

Man darf in der heutigen Zeit einfach keinen mehr mit Kostenpflichtigen Beta-Tests spielen lassen, sonst isses ganz schnell vorbei.

Das ist das einzige was vor 5 Jahren anders war.
Sonst nix.

Die Spieleentwickler, ich will denen ja nix unterstellen, aber verhalten sich in meinen Augen einfach zu Blauäugig ( uhh viele Augen xD ).
Die denken, dass wir kein WOW und dessen vorzüge kennen.
Die denken, dass wir die Spiele nicht miteinander vergleichen und unsere Schlüsse daraus ziehen.
Die denken, dass wir freiwillig Beta-Tester sind und dafür zahlen
Die denken, dass ....


wenns so weitergeht seh ich echt schwarz


----------



## Stancer (4. Januar 2010)

Ist das dein Ernst ? Bei jedem Spiel ist die WoW Community, die erste die wütend aufschreit man hätte ja alles von WoW geklaut, selbst bei Spielen, die WoW noch nicht mal ansatzweise ähneln. Wie soll das denn da bei einem WoW-Klon sein ?

Aber du zeigst klar was das eigentliche Problem ist. Nämlich das die WoW Spieler WoW als das Non-Plus Ultra ansehen, das Maß aller Dinge, von allen möglichen Lösungswegen hat WoW immer den besten genommen etc.

Das ist das Problem, warum die Spieler meinen sie hätten ein Stück "Beta-Test" vor sich, weil sie eben glauben, alles was nicht wie WoW ist, kann ja nur schlechter sein !

Aber in 5 Jahren hat sich das Problem von selbst erledigt, denn dann geht auch WoW langsam unter.
Bin aber sehr gespannt auf Blizzards neues MMO. Entweder gehen die Spieler dort genauso ran wie an alle anderen und suchen nach dem "WoW" in dem Spiel oder aber sie vertrauen blind auf Blizzard, denn die haben ja WoW gemacht und deswegen muss alles was von Blizz kommt ja zwangsläufig gut sein !


----------



## xiaoJ (4. Januar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich die ganze "WOW ist schon 5 Jahre alt, die konnten viel mehr machen" Sache  is doch sowas von hinfällig
> Das is ganz einfach Bullshit damit schlechtere Spiele rechtzufertigen.



WoW hat inzwischen 2 AddOns und Content-Patches und das über 5 Jahre, na klar konnten die viel mehr machen.
Wenn die Entwickler versuchen würden Contents für 5 Jahre, und das zu Release, zu produzieren hätten wir bald gar keine MMO's mehr.



Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Man darf in der heutigen Zeit einfach keinen mehr mit Kostenpflichtigen Beta-Tests spielen lassen, sonst isses ganz schnell vorbei.



Da muss ich mal Aion in schutz nehmen von wegen Beta Test zu Release.
Aion ist sehr bugfrei erschienen und ich hab mich überhaupt nicht als Beta Tester gefühlt. (jaja, ist ja auch schon ein Jahr drausen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Einzig und allein die Warteschlangen waren ein dorn im Auge, aber das ist ne andere Geschichte.


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Januar 2010)

XiaoJ
Das erste Zitat sagt nicht, dass sie nicht mehr machen konnten.
ich wollte damit nur zeigen, dass man das Alter von WOW nicht als Rechtfertigung benutzen darf für schlechtere Spiele.

2. Zitat
Beta-test war jetzt auch nich speziell auf Aion bezogen, denn ich weiss nich wie die Releaseversion ausgesehen hat.
Aber z.B. War und AoC waren sehr wohl teure Beta-Tests


----------



## Shintuargar (4. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem, warum die Spieler meinen sie hätten ein Stück "Beta-Test" vor sich, weil sie eben glauben, alles was nicht wie WoW ist, kann ja nur schlechter sein !



Bitte? Wenn im Release immer noch Fehler sind, die schon seit Monaten in der Beta aufgedeckt wurden oder rudimentäre Dinge nicht funktionieren, dann darf man doch von einem bezahlten Betatest sprechen, oder? Was hat denn das damit zu tun, dass es "halt kein WoW" ist und deshalb "schlechter sein muss"? Du willst doch nicht in Abrede stellen, dass Publisher die Entwickler öfters zu einem verfühten Release drängen? Das darf man doch kritisieren.

Glaubst du allen ernstes, neue schwerere Bugs in WoW werden von den Spielern kommentarlos hingenommen? Da wird genauso gemotzt, da gibts überhaupt keinen Unterschied.

Natürlich wird auch sinnlos gemotzt, aber auch das ist völlig unabhängig welches MMO man spielt. Ja, hör mal in der Straßenbahn, auch da wird über dies und das gemotzt. Aber nicht, dass der Käse im Edeka schlechter ist weil kein WoW draufsteht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtrag: Weil ich mir sicher bin, dass das als AION-Flame aufgefasst wird, es geht um neue Spiele generell...


----------



## yotapong (4. Januar 2010)

Ich finde ja es ist immer dasselbe. Kein einziger Hersteller hat nach WoW versucht wirklich was neues zu bringen, weshalb das Genre jetzt ja so ausgelutscht ist. WoW kam halt zur richtigen Zeit, hatte ein cooles Interface und war gut gemacht.  AION ist da nur in einigen Teilaspekten besser, in vielen auch deutlich schlechter. 

Übrigens ist WoW mit einem ähnlichen Konzept wie AION gestartet, der Schwerpunkt lag auf dem Kampf zwischen Horde und Allianz. Davon zeigen noch heute die Verteidigungschannels, das sollte mal ein richtiges Open PVP Spiel werden. Leider haben sie nix draus gemacht.  Darin liegt aber auch die Chance für AION, wenn sie es irgendwann schaffen ein PVP Endgame hinzubasteln das Spaß macht, dann bleibt es ein Knaller. Momentan scheint das noch nicht so zu sein. Mir macht allerdings das Leveln allein schon wegen der liebevollen Details Spaß. Vom Endgame weiß ich noch nichts.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Januar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich die ganze "WOW ist schon 5 Jahre alt, die konnten viel mehr machen" Sache  is doch sowas von hinfällig
> Das is ganz einfach Bullshit damit schlechtere Spiele rechtzufertigen.
> 
> Jeder kennt WOW, jeder weiss was es in WOW gibt.
> ...



Ich sag dir, warum es nicht so geht, wie du dir es vorstellst. Weil da Geld dahinter steckt. Du hast begrenzte Resourcen und damit meine ich zeitlich, finanziell und von der Mann-Power her.
Das was du dir da vorstellst ist einfach nicht drin.


----------



## DruffDruff (4. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich sag dir, warum es nicht so geht, wie du dir es vorstellst. Weil da Geld dahinter steckt. Du hast begrenzte Resourcen und damit meine ich zeitlich, finanziell und von der Mann-Power her.
> Das was du dir da vorstellst ist einfach nicht drin.



WoW hat halt "Standards" gesetzt nach dem sich der Groß der Masse orientiert. Nachfolgende Spiele im gleichen Genre sind gezwungen (um im Massenmarkt erfolgreich zu werden) entweder zumindest diese Standards zu erreichen oder neue Standards (durch revolutionäre Änderungen im Genre) zu setzen. 

Alles was nach WoW gekommen ist war schlicht und einfach nicht so gut, um der WoW Meute (die einen Großteil der potentiellen MMO Kundschaft mittlerweile ausmacht) auf seine Seite zu ziehen. Warhammer und andere sind daran gescheitert (wieviele WoW Spieler sind 1 - 3 Monate bei Warhammer gewesen -> unzählige, wieviele bei AOC -> unzählige, wieviele bei Aion -> unzählige). Viele sind wieder zurück, da die Spieler nicht das hielten was sie versprachen und solche Spiele MÜSSEN einfach den von WoW gesetzten Standard erfüllen, um diese Spieler zu halten.

Das ganze wird auch noch länger so weitergehen bis sich ein Studio wirklich was geniales überlegt (und genial nicht in Form von Grafik, sondern genial in Form von Story oder Gameplay oder Gruppenspiel etc.)


----------



## Stancer (4. Januar 2010)

Oder bis WoW endlich das Zeitliche segnet und sich das Genre endlich wieder weiterentwickelt....


----------



## DruffDruff (4. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Oder bis WoW endlich das Zeitliche segnet und sich das Genre endlich wieder weiterentwickelt....



Das Genre kann sich ja nur weiterentwickeln, wenn entweder Blizzard irgendwas tolles einführt (evtl. das MMO das nach WoW kommt) oder ein anderer Publisher was tolles bringt. Aber anstatt langfristig nach vorne zu sehen wird nur versucht das schnelle Geld mitzubringen und wenn man mal schaut was so in den letzten 24 Monaten auf den Markt gekommen ist, dann war das nichts bei das die Stellung von Blizzard im EU/US Markt mittelfristig gestört hat.
Eher macht es den Eindruck, dass nach WoW sich alle dachten: "Ey geil wir machen jetzt möglichst schnell und billig ein Spiel, verhypen es ganz stark und nehmen kurzweilige Gewinne mit. Danach schiessen wir es ab und machen das ganze nochmal."


----------



## Stancer (4. Januar 2010)

WoW hat noch nie was tolles eingeführt. Hauptsächlich kopiert Blizzard von anderen.

Aber das ist auch das Problem, ein Teufelskreis. Das Genre steht nicht völlig still aber die Entwickler haben enorme Angst von der "WoW-Schiene" abzuweichen, weil eben auch bei den Spielern, der glaube herrscht, das eben alles so sein muss wie WoW. Bei den Entwicklern ist dies sicher nicht so, wohl aber bei den Geldgebern, denn die sehen natürlich die Zahlen von Blizz und warum soll man ein Risiko eingehen und etwas neues probieren, wenn mit dem bewährten schwarze Zahlen garantiert sind.

Weit Abseits des Mainstreams findet man glücklicherweise aber auch immer wieder Projekte, die einen anderen Weg gehen, allerdings sind die eben ziemlich klein.


----------



## OldboyX (4. Januar 2010)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Das Genre kann sich ja nur weiterentwickeln, wenn entweder Blizzard irgendwas tolles einführt (evtl. das MMO das nach WoW kommt) oder ein anderer Publisher was tolles bringt. Aber anstatt langfristig nach vorne zu sehen wird nur versucht das schnelle Geld mitzubringen und wenn man mal schaut was so in den letzten 24 Monaten auf den Markt gekommen ist, dann war das nichts bei das die Stellung von Blizzard im EU/US Markt mittelfristig gestört hat.
> Eher macht es den Eindruck, dass nach WoW sich alle dachten: "Ey geil wir machen jetzt möglichst schnell und billig ein Spiel, verhypen es ganz stark und nehmen kurzweilige Gewinne mit. Danach schiessen wir es ab und machen das ganze nochmal."



Auch wenn ich dir grundsätzlich zustimme, so glaube ich eher, dass der Hype (angefangen hat das ja hauptsächlich mit AoC) primär durch die WoW-Spieler entstanden ist, von denen sich viele wünschen, endlich mal etwas neues zu entdecken. Funcom hatte eigentlich ein kleines MMO in der Entwicklung und sah sich plötzlich mit einem riesigen medialen Interesse konfrontiert und entsprechend hat diese "Hype - Maschinerie" eine Eigendynamik entwickelt - ebenso bei WAR. Sicher haben die Verantwortlichen das jeweils für PR Zwecke genutzt, doch langfristig gebracht hat das den Spielen herzlich wenig. Am Ende entscheidet der Spieler - gerade bei einem Abo-Produkt selbst ob das, was ihm geboten wird seinen monatlichen Beitrag verdient oder nicht und hierbei trifft eindeutig zu, was ich in diesem Thread schon gesagt hatte, und was yotapong treffend zusammenfasst:



			
				yotapong schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde ja es ist immer dasselbe. Kein einziger Hersteller hat nach WoW versucht wirklich was neues zu bringen, weshalb das Genre jetzt ja so ausgelutscht ist. WoW kam halt zur richtigen Zeit, hatte ein cooles Interface und war gut gemacht. AION ist da nur in einigen Teilaspekten besser, in vielen auch deutlich schlechter.



Ein neuer MMO Riese muss eben einen von zwei Wegen gehen:

a) Man bietet etwas völlig Neues (mitunter ein Spiel, das man gar nicht mehr MMORPG nennen würde)

oder

b) Man bietet alles was der derzeitige Branchenprimus bietet, baut darauf auf und gibt noch das ein oder andere dazu, was WoW eben nicht bietet (und für sich genommen, kann man in jedem MMO neben WoW eine handvoll Features nennen, die man auch im Branchenprimus gerne hätte). Ein solches MMO würde schon allein wegen der neueren Grafik und Technik, sowie einfach dem "Reiz des Neuen" WoW ernsthafte Konkurrenz machen können.

Doch solange man unausgegorene, content-arme oder gar unfertige MMOs auf den Markt bringt, muss sich keiner wundern, wenn WoW seine Position behält. Schließlich reicht es nicht, wenn man zwar in einem Teilbereich 10% (oder gar 100% - da würde mir aber kein Vertreter einfallen) besser ist als WoW, aber dafür in 5 anderen um bis zu 90% schlechter.

PS: Klos hat in jedem Fall recht, wenn er sagt, dass bestimmte Dinge sich sehr wohl auch objektiv betrachten lassen. Geschmäcker sind zwar verschieden, doch wenn Spiel A dem Spieler die Möglichkeit zwischen Questen oder Grinden bietet und Spiel B nur Grinden bietet, dann wird sich der Spieler - gleichen Preis vorausgesetzt - wohl für Spiel A entscheiden (mehrheitlich). Natürlich kann man in unserer modernen Welt alles relativieren, doch dann muss man überhaupt jegliche Objektivität (auch in der Naturwissenschaft) abschaffen und nur noch von Konsens sprechen und es gibt nunmal einen breiten Konsens, dass WoW den Spielern 'am meisten bietet' sonst wären sie schon lange bei einem der anderen MMOs.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (4. Januar 2010)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> . Viele sind wieder zurück, da die Spieler nicht das hielten was sie versprachen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genau das ist es doch, die ganzen Leute kommen doch nur zu den Spielen weil anfangs aus der wow-com der next wow-killer gekürt wird, der genauso für die breite masse sein soll wie wow, also DER WoW-Clon, aber dieses versprechen der Spieler stimmt halt zum Glück nicht


----------



## DruffDruff (4. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> WoW hat noch nie was tolles eingeführt. Hauptsächlich kopiert Blizzard von anderen.
> 
> Aber das ist auch das Problem, ein Teufelskreis. Das Genre steht nicht völlig still aber die Entwickler haben enorme Angst von der "WoW-Schiene" abzuweichen, weil eben auch bei den Spielern, der glaube herrscht, das eben alles so sein muss wie WoW. Bei den Entwicklern ist dies sicher nicht so, wohl aber bei den Geldgebern, denn die sehen natürlich die Zahlen von Blizz und warum soll man ein Risiko eingehen und etwas neues probieren, wenn mit dem bewährten schwarze Zahlen garantiert sind.
> 
> Weit Abseits des Mainstreams findet man glücklicherweise aber auch immer wieder Projekte, die einen anderen Weg gehen, allerdings sind die eben ziemlich klein.



WoW hat schon neue Dinge eingeführt. WoW hat das MMO Genre (das vorher für Nerds verschriehen war) massentauglich gemacht. Das hat vorher kein anderes mit bekanntes Spiel geschafft.

Zu dem Rest stimme ich dir vollkommen zu.



Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Genau das ist es doch, die ganzen Leute kommen doch nur zu den Spielen weil anfangs aus der wow-com der next wow-killer gekürt wird, der genauso für die breite masse sein soll wie wow, also DER WoW-Clon, aber dieses versprechen der Spieler stimmt halt zum Glück nicht




Ich hab mich natürlich vertippt. Das ganze ist natürlich eine selffulfilling prophecy, aber das wissen auch die Hersteller dieser Spiele. Anstatt langfristig zu arbeiten wollen deren Investoren wie erwähnt halt SCHNELL und VIEL Geld. Die interessiert es nicht, dass sie mit einem organisierten 5 Jahres Plan wahrscheinlich VIEL MEHR haben könnten. Gier ist aber einer unser ureigensten Instinkte glaub ich manchmal.

Ich hab mir schliesslich auch von Aion das neue Wunderland versprochen nach meinem 6 Monate WoW Ausflug^^


----------



## Stancer (4. Januar 2010)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> WoW hat schon neue Dinge eingeführt. WoW hat das MMO Genre (das vorher für Nerds verschriehen war) massentauglich gemacht. Das hat vorher kein anderes mit bekanntes Spiel geschafft.
> 
> Zu dem Rest stimme ich dir vollkommen zu.
> 
> ...



Womit wir wieder bei dem Punkt sind WoW hat das RPG im "MMORPG" ausgerottet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW hat eigentlich eher nen neues Genre erfunden. Mainstream-MMO...


----------



## DruffDruff (4. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Womit wir wieder bei dem Punkt sind WoW hat das RPG im "MMORPG" ausgerottet...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehe ich auch so bzw. das RPG wurde von der Masse gekillt, weil es halt größtenteils eine Randgruppenerscheinung ist. Früher aus der Schule kannte man immer nur die "Nerds" (mit den langen Haaren und den Ledermänteln, die sich Freitag abends zum schwarzen Auge getroffen haben. Und da ja jetzt plötzlich alle MMOs cool fanden, aber man natürlich kein "Nerd" sein wollte, wurden die Leute belächelt. Ich muss zugeben, dass mich MMORPGs auch nie wirklich wegen dem Rollenspielfaktor interessiert haben und ich mich daher eher als MMO Spieler bezeichne. Ich zocke Onlinespiele aus Wettbewerbsgründen, ich will mich halt mit anderen im Wettkampf messen und weniger eine virtuelle Welt nachspielen. Und ich denke heutzutage haben viele ähnliche Ambitionen und betrachten MMOs eher als E-Sport Angelegenheit irgendwie.


----------



## xerkxes (4. Januar 2010)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Und ich denke heutzutage haben viele ähnliche Ambitionen und betrachten MMOs eher als E-Sport Angelegenheit irgendwie.



Ein sehr richtiger Satz. Man sagt immer WoW habe so viel für MMOs getan aber gleichzeitig wurde durch WoW sehr viel zerstört. Durch WoW haben die Counterstrike-Spieler bei den MMOs Einzug gehalten und die Grundidee des MMOs durch ihre Masse erdrückt.


----------



## Boccanegra (5. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Wie bereits gesagt:
> 
> - Technik
> 
> ...


Aber das ist es ja: du listest einige Punkte auf, die Dir - Betonung auf Dir! - wichtig sind, die Deines Erachtens Qualitätsmerkmale für ein MMO sind. Ebenso gut könnte jemand anderer mit gleichem Recht wie Du ganz andere Kriterien für Qualität auflisten und nach diesen gewichten und bewerten. Es gibt aber für Qualität bei Produkten kreativen Inhalts - und dazu sind neben Dingen wie Büchern, Filme, Kunstwerke etc., auch MMOs zu zählen - keine Norm, kein objektives Kriterium, sondern letztlich nur den eigenen Geschmack.

Für Dich selber kannst Du Bruce Willis für den geilsten Schauspieler aller Zeiten halten, oder auch nur für sehr begabt. Ich für mein Teil halte ihn nur für Mittelmaß. De gustibus non est disputandum. Letztlich reden wir hier über Ästhetik,  nämlich über das, was uns gefällt, was uns anspricht. Ästhetische Urteile aber sind, wie schon Kant feststellte,  private, subjektive Empfindungen des Gefallens oder der Abneigung, der Lust oder Unlust. 

Kleiner Exkurs zur Ästhetik der Dinge. Aber ich höre schon damit auf.


----------



## Alldoron (5. Januar 2010)

Ich muss sagen dasviele spiele nur überleben können wenn sie neben wow exestieren.
Man kann entweder etwas neues erfinden und die meisten spieler suchen das WoW in dem spiel oder man mach etwas einiger masen gleiches und muss sehen wie man über die runten kommt,es gibt aber noch eine möglichkeit man sollte wenn man ein Spiel entwickelt sich nicht zu hohe ziele setzen lieber mit der kleinen spieler gemeinde auskommen als alles zu versauen.
Es gab ein Spiel das Wow zu anfangszeiten konqurents geboten hat (mein lieblings MMO) Guild wars ein MMo was eig kein MMo ist aber dennoch hat es wow probleme bereitet, dies ist aber nun auch alles geschichte aber Gw ist zufrieden wie es ist und  da kommt ja teil 2 raus muss heißen schlecht kann es nicht laufen.
Laut Ncsof ist Aion auch nur ein lückenfüller für Blade & Soul wie sie im interview gesagt haben sollange Aion läuft haben sie genug mittel und zeit für Blade and Soul.


----------



## Boccanegra (5. Januar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> PS: Klos hat in jedem Fall recht, wenn er sagt, dass bestimmte Dinge sich sehr wohl auch objektiv betrachten lassen. Geschmäcker sind zwar verschieden, doch wenn Spiel A dem Spieler die Möglichkeit zwischen Questen oder Grinden bietet und Spiel B nur Grinden bietet, dann wird sich der Spieler - gleichen Preis vorausgesetzt - wohl für Spiel A entscheiden (mehrheitlich). Natürlich kann man in unserer modernen Welt alles relativieren, doch dann muss man überhaupt jegliche Objektivität (auch in der Naturwissenschaft) abschaffen und nur noch von Konsens sprechen und es gibt nunmal einen breiten Konsens, dass WoW den Spielern 'am meisten bietet' sonst wären sie schon lange bei einem der anderen MMOs.


Ihr scheint Verständnisprobleme mit Begriffen wie "Objektivität" zu haben. Was Du da anführst, sagt nichts über eine objektive Qualität aus, wenn Du nicht sagst, es wäre Qualität eben einfach eine Frage der Masse: dass also Spiel A besser ist als Spiel B, weil es mehr Spieler spielen. 

Vermutlich gibt es in unserer Gegend sehr viel mehr Leute die die Melodien aus dem Musikantenstadl besser kennen als Bachs H-Moll-Messe oder Mozarts Jupiter-Symphonie, und die diese Musik für die Bessere halten. Ich persönlich glaube nun nicht, dass dem so ist, werde aber auch mit niemanden darüber streiten. Wenn vielen Leuten der Musikantenstadl besser gefällt als Mozart oder Bach, so soll es so sein.  Ich muss mir das Musikantenstadl-Gedudel glücklicherweise ja nicht antun, sondern kann andere Musik hören. Und gleicherweise bei Spielen: wie ein bestimmtes Spiel anderen gefällt, kann mir ziemlich egal sein. Gefällt es mir, spiele ich es. Gefällt es mir nicht, spiele ich es nicht bzw. ein anderes Spiel. Und mehr an Objektivität gibt es nicht.

...

hm ... vielleicht noch eine Korrektur: Objektiv kann man feststellen welches Spiel mehr Quests hat; oder welches weniger Bugs; bei welchem die Spielewelt am größten ist; usf. Aber alles das sagt nicht notwendigerweise etwas über die Qualität des Spieles - meinen Spaß daran oder auch das Fehlen desselben - aus. Aion hat eigentlich sehr wenige Bugs, sicher weniger als WOW im ersten Jahr. Das kann man objektiv feststellen. Aber über das Gefallen des Spieles sagt das gar nichts  aus. Es gibt immer noch viele Leuten, denen es einfach nicht gefällt.

________


Und noch ein Punkt, den ich nachschieben möchte: warum gibt es nicht ein MMO das ganz anders ist als die anderen, das ganz andere Wege beschreitet? Dafür gibt es mehrere Gründe. Zum einen muss einem etwas wirklich originelles erst einmal einfallen, und es muss sich auch in Form eines Spieles umsetzen lassen. Und zum anderen geht damit das Risiko einher, dass so etwas, also etwas ganz Neues, ganz gewaltig floppt. Dass WOW vielen Leuten gefällt, es zumindest viele Leute an sich binden kann, sieht man an den Subscriber-Zahlen. Was ist nun aber bei einem Spiel, das ganz anders ist als es die Mehrheit der Leute, die zum größten Teil von WOW geprägt sind, gewohnt sind? Die bisherigen Erfahrungen anderer MMOs zeigen doch, dass je mehr ein Spiel von den ausgetreten Pfaden WOWs abweicht, es umso heftiger kritisiert wird. Wer kennt das nicht, die Klage darüber, bei WOW wäre dies und jenes aber so und so, und selbstverständlich viel besser gelöst? Ein MMO zu entwickeln ist heutzutage ein sehr teures Unterfangen, das sich über etliche Jahre hinweg zieht. Welche Softwareschmiede, von denen die meisten an der Börse gelistet sind, und somit ihren Shareholdern verpflichtet, kann es sich leisten das Risiko eines monumentalen Flops einzugehen? Nur mehr die allergrößten, und auch diese werden es darauf anlegen das Risiko eines solchen Flops zu minimieren. Also wird man im Zweifel eher auf Nummer Sicher gehen und lieber auf ausgetretenen Pfaden bleiben. Denn die Wahrheit ist: die Mehrheit der Spieler will gar nichts Neues. Sie wollen großteils nichts weiter als ein WOW 2.0: ganz anders als WOW, aber trotzdem genau so zu spielen. Eine Quadratur des Kreises, die keine Spieleschmiede erfüllen kann.

Vielleicht kommt ja irgendwann einmal etwas ganz Neues. Ich bezweifle aber, dass das dann im üblichen MMO-Genre passiert. Eher durch technische Innovationen die irgendwann einmal Dinge ermöglichen, die wir uns heute noch gar nicht wirklich vorstellen können. Oder aber das MMO-Genre, das vor ein paar Jahren im Bereich der Computerspiele ein Mauerblümchen war, kommt wieder aus der Mode, und an seine Stelle tritt etwas ganz anderes ... was immer dieses ganz andere dann auch sein mag.


----------



## Boccanegra (5. Januar 2010)

Alldoron schrieb:


> Laut Ncsof ist Aion auch nur ein lückenfüller für Blade & Soul wie sie im interview gesagt haben sollange Aion läuft haben sie genug mittel und zeit für Blade and Soul.


Das wurde in dem Inteview nicht gesagt. Entweder bist Du einer schlechten Übersetzung aufgesessen, oder Dein eigenes Englisch ist, nun, ein wenig mangelhaft. Was gesagt wurde war, dass der Erfolg von Aion ihnen Zeit gibt an B&S weiter zu arbeiten, von Lückenfüller war in dem Interview nicht die Rede. Hätte Aion gefloppt, wäre wohl der Druck gewachsen aus B&S schnell ein fertiges Produkt zu machen. Da dem nicht so ist, können die Entwickler länger daran feilen.


----------



## xiaoJ (5. Januar 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt ja irgendwann einmal etwas ganz Neues.



Gibt es schon, eve online :>


----------



## Boccanegra (5. Januar 2010)

xiaoJ schrieb:


> Gibt es schon, eve online :>


Ich gebe zu, dass ich mir Eve noch nie näher angeschaut habe, werde ich aber in diesem Jahr sicherlich tun.


----------



## Stancer (5. Januar 2010)

In 1 Woche geht die Beta von Star Trek Online los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe ja, das es viel von EVE hat. Vor allem endlich mal was anderes als immer nur Fantasy Setting 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xiaoJ (5. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> In 1 Woche geht die Beta von Star Trek Online los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



soll bis aufs scifi setting nicht viel mit eve gemeinsam haben, da sto auf jedenfall ein themepark mmo sein wird.


----------



## wildrazor09 (5. Januar 2010)

Meine einfache meinung:

wow: gut

aion: grinder von dem in 2 jahren keiner was wissen will.


----------



## Seydo (5. Januar 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Meine einfache meinung:
> 
> wow: gut
> 
> aion: grinder von dem in 2 jahren keiner was wissen will.



Naja so würd ich es nicht ausdrücken aber das WoW einfach der Platzhirsch ist fakt, und die spielerzahlen (ja ich weiß das wird gern nicht als Argument Akzeptiert, fakt ist aber, leute nehmen als Unterhaltugnsmedium was am meisten spaß macht) sprächen für sich selbst.

Jeden gefallen tut es nicht das ist klar, deswegen wird auch Aion seine spieler haben da vielen das grinden auch als Positiv empfinden.

Ein "besser oder schlechter" ist nicht möglich, geschmäcker sind verschieden, aber WoW ist und bleibt kein schlechtes spiel, die masse spricht klar was fakt ist.

Und wer jetzt meint auf die schieße zu gehen "die masse ist dumm, hat kein geschmack blabla usw" sollt sich gedanken machen ob solche sätze bei einen unterhaltungsmädium überhaupt angebracht sind und was ihn überhaupt dazu Qualifiziert sich über zahlen zusetzen und zu beurteilen was welchen Qualitätsstatus hat.


----------



## MrBlaki (5. Januar 2010)

Könnte man die Diskussion nicht einfach mal bei Seite legen welches Spiel besser ist?
Entscheidet doch selber und gut ist..aber nervt nicht die Welt mit 3 Milliarden Threads von dieser Art hier...


----------



## xerkxes (5. Januar 2010)

Warum WoW so eine Verbreitung hat liegt auch an den Begleiterscheinungen. Viele Projekte abseits vom Spiel wie volle Questdatenbanken, Levelguides, Videos, Skilltemplates, etc., die das Spiel sorgenfrei machen. Sowas würde vielen einfach fehlen und ein anderes Spiel würde vielen schon alleine wegen dieser fehlenden Dinge nicht gefallen.

Dass das bekannteste und weitverbreitetste nicht immer auch das beste ist lehren uns Windows, McDonalds, Coca Cola & Co. Trotzdem fährt der Mainstream darauf ab.


----------



## xiaoJ (5. Januar 2010)

was gibts an mcdonalds ausztusetzen ^^


----------



## xerkxes (5. Januar 2010)

xiaoJ schrieb:


> was gibts an mcdonalds ausztusetzen ^^



Fehlen dir vom Mäcki schon die Zähne? ;-)

Wenns doch wirklich Fastfood wäre. Ich würde immer in der *Fast*enzeit hingehen.


----------



## LaVerne (5. Januar 2010)

Seydo schrieb:


> Und wer jetzt meint auf die schieße zu gehen "die masse ist dumm, hat kein geschmack blabla usw" sollt sich gedanken machen ob solche sätze bei einen unterhaltungsmädium überhaupt angebracht sind und was ihn überhaupt dazu Qualifiziert sich über zahlen zusetzen und zu beurteilen was welchen Qualitätsstatus hat.



Lang, lang ist's her, da legte Origin ein Spiel namens "System Shock" auf. Neben RPG-Anteilen und vielfach einstellbarem Schwierigkeitsgrad bot es eine "FPS"-Oberfläche, in der Maus und Tastatur gleichzeitig zum Einsatz kamen (Charaktersteuerung über Tastatur; zielen und schießen mit der Maus). Eine ausführliche, sehr spannende und atmosphärische Story gehörten genauso zum Spiel wie kleinere physikalische Berechnungen.
Fast gleichzeitig erschien ein Spiel namens "Doom": Keine Storyline, einfache Steuerung, reines Gemetzel. "System Shock" - da sind sich die Fachleute einig - ist bis heute eines der besten und innovativsten Spiele überhaupt. Kommerziell gesehen war es kein Erfolg - ganz im Gegensatz zu "Doom". 

Zahlen bzw. Masse sagen nun mal über die Qualität eines Spieles nichts aus. 

Vergleichen wir mal ein paar Aspekte von WoW mit Aion: Das Leveln wird in WoW von sehr vielen Spielern nur als notwendiges Übel gesehen, das sie schnell hinter sich bringen möchten. Dementsprechend sieht auch das Leveln dort derzeit aus: Sterben kann man fast nur durch Lags oder völlige Unachtsamkeit; ansonsten springt man in jede große Gegnergruppe und metzelt sie schnell nieder, ohne auch nur großartig einen Gedanken an irgendetwas verschwenden zu müssen. Berufeskillen bereitet so gut wie keinen Aufwand mehr, zumal die Reagenzienmengen herabgesetzt wurden. In den "Normal-Inis" braucht man sich ebenfalls kaum Sorgen zu machen - da bombt man sich während des Levelns einfach mal schnell durch; genauso wie durch die sog. "Heroes", die lediglich zu Anfang ein ganz klein wenig Herausforderung bieten. Die Einsteiger-Raids sehen kaum anders aus, werden aber eh nicht mehr gemacht. 
Das Ziel von WoW der "Masse" ist derzeit, möglichst schnell auf Max-Level zu kommen und Marken zu grinden, um den Endcontent zu sehen. Die Com erschwert es Neueinsteigern mit DPS- und Gearscore-Anfragen, überhaupt mitzukommen. 
Hochgejubelte Zwischeneinlagen wie etwa die "Undercity-Siege-Quest" erweisen sich als selbstablaufendes Video, in dem der Spieler genauso wie beim Leveln überhaupt nicht gefordert wird. Das "Phasing" ist sicherlich ganz nett, sorgt aber dafür, daß bestimmte Quests gar nicht mehr in der Gruppe erledigt werden können, wenn die Spieler nicht auf dem selben Stand sind. Auch wird durch das phasenweise Freischalten der Spieler gezwungen, die Quests in einer vorgegebenen Reihenfolge abzuspulen (Hodir-Söhne; Ritter der schwarzen Klinge) - und auch bei den WoW-Quests sind die Kill- und Sammelquests die Regel und bringen die meisten EPs, während die Fahrzeug-Quests vom Spieler so gut wie keine Anstrengung abverlangen. Darüberhinaus ist in WotLK die Questfülle eher vorgegaukelt: Nicht selten schicken einen gleich drei Questgeber in das selbe Gebiet, um drei verschiedene Arten von Mobs zu killen. 

Heute ist WoW eigentlich ein "Diablo 3". Während des Levelns würde ein Offline-Client reichen, weil Gruppenspiel nicht erforderlich und von den meisten eh nicht in Anspruch genommen wird. Einloggen bräuchte man sich nur für das Markenfarmen - der neue "Dungeonfinder" portet einen eh schon in die entsprechende Ini. 

Nehmen wir das Leveln in Aion aus meiner subjektiven Sicht als absoluter Casual mit Lvl. 36: Mit einer Kite-Klasse wie dem Jäger muß man schon bei der Sache sein, will man nicht dauernd drauf gehen und etliche Kinahs für die Wiederbelebung verschwenden, was taktisches Vorgehen unvermeidbar macht. Bestimmte Fähigkeiten wie Unterbrechungen oder Schweigeschüsse sind bereits bei Trash-Mobs zwar nicht unverzichtbar, vereinfachen jedoch die Gegnerjagd ungemein. Die Spielwelt erschließt sich nur langsam; viele Gruppenquests zwingen mich praktisch dazu, Kontakte auf meinem Server zu suchen - was meiner Ansicht nach das absolut wichtigste in einem MMO ist! Die bisherigen gesehenen zwei Inis (Nochsana und Feuertempel) sind wenig anspruchsvoll - danach soll es aber schon anders zur Sache gehen. 
Zu tun gibt es für mich mehr als genug: Mein Questlog ist voll; die Berufe wollen ebenfalls hochgeskillt werden, um dem jeweiligen Level-Stand des Chars zu entsprechen. Um nicht unnötig viel Kinah 'rauszuhauen, ist gerade beim Berufeskillen die Zusammenarbeit mit anderen Spielern in einer Legion von Vorteil, um so Materialien auszutauschen. 
Verbessert werden kann Aion natürlich an etlichen Stellen. Eine "Mentor"-Funktion wäre für die Gruppenquests von erheblichem Vorteil, damit es hoch- und niedrigstufigen Chars ermöglicht wird, Vorquests wie z. B. für den Feuertempel zusammen zu erledigen, ohne ziehen zu müssen (was weder EP noch Loot bringt). 
Bisher macht mir die Level-Phase mehr Spaß, als sie das je in WoW gemacht hat - und im Gegensatz zu dort ist das Max-Level nicht das vornehmlich wichtigste erste Ziel. Wer Wert auf Gruppenspiel und Zusammenhalt in einer Gilde (bzw. Legion, wie sie in Aion heißt) legt, ist bei Aion u. U. besser aufgehoben. Für Solokämpfer und Schnell-Leveler ist das Game eher weniger geeignet. Alle jene, denen kleine Fortschritte wie z. B. das Abschließen einer einzigen Quest pro Abend schon als Erfolg reicht, die langsam aber stetig ihren Char verbessern wollen, ohne dabei halb brain-afk vor dem Monitor zu sitzen, die sollten Aion eine Chance geben. 

Über das Endgame kann ich selbstverständlich noch gar keine Aussage treffen - allerdings ist es bei mir bis dahin noch ein paar Monate hin, in denen ich mit Levelei, Ini-Gängen, Kinah-farmen und Berufe hochskillen noch ausreichend was zu tun habe. Das ist bedeutend mehr, als mir WoW derzeit bieten würde (einmal am Wochenende einloggen, um zu raiden). Mag sein, daß ich irgendwann die Lust verliere - aber bis dahin ist hoffentlich endlich "JG:E" oder "Black Prophecy" draußen und werden zu den Spielen, die ich mir seit "Elite" wünsche...


----------



## OldboyX (5. Januar 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Ihr scheint Verständnisprobleme mit Begriffen wie "Objektivität" zu haben. Was Du da anführst, sagt nichts über eine objektive Qualität aus, wenn Du nicht sagst, es wäre Qualität eben einfach eine Frage der Masse: dass also Spiel A besser ist als Spiel B, weil es mehr Spieler spielen.
> 
> Vermutlich gibt es in unserer Gegend sehr viel mehr Leute die die Melodien aus dem Musikantenstadl besser kennen als Bachs H-Moll-Messe oder Mozarts Jupiter-Symphonie, und die diese Musik für die Bessere halten. Ich persönlich glaube nun nicht, dass dem so ist, werde aber auch mit niemanden darüber streiten. Wenn vielen Leuten der Musikantenstadl besser gefällt als Mozart oder Bach, so soll es so sein.  Ich muss mir das Musikantenstadl-Gedudel glücklicherweise ja nicht antun, sondern kann andere Musik hören. Und gleicherweise bei Spielen: wie ein bestimmtes Spiel anderen gefällt, kann mir ziemlich egal sein. Gefällt es mir, spiele ich es. Gefällt es mir nicht, spiele ich es nicht bzw. ein anderes Spiel. Und mehr an Objektivität gibt es nicht.



Naja, was ist dann hierbei dein Fazit? Mozart ist auch nicht qualitativ hochwertiger als "Musikantenstadlgedudel", da es letztlich im Auge des Betrachters liegt? Das sehe ich doch etwas differenzierter.



> hm ... vielleicht noch eine Korrektur: Objektiv kann man feststellen welches Spiel mehr Quests hat; oder welches weniger Bugs; bei welchem die Spielewelt am größten ist; usf. Aber alles das sagt nicht notwendigerweise etwas über die Qualität des Spieles - meinen Spaß daran oder auch das Fehlen desselben - aus. Aion hat eigentlich sehr wenige Bugs, sicher weniger als WOW im ersten Jahr. Das kann man objektiv feststellen. Aber über das Gefallen des Spieles sagt das gar nichts  aus. Es gibt immer noch viele Leuten, denen es einfach nicht gefällt.
> ....



Genau das ist doch der Punkt. Es gibt einzelne Dinge, wo wirklich jeder zustimmen würde, dass "mehr bzw. weniger einfach besser ist". So kann keiner sinnvoll argumentieren, dass

a) weniger Bugs ihm "schlechter gefallen" als mehr bugs
b) weniger Quests ihm "besser gefallen" als mehr Quests (bei ähnlicher Qualität der einzelnen Quests)
usw.

Und genau da ziehe ich die Linie, was man als "objektiv" bezeichnen kann. Klar kann jeder hergehen und nach dem konstruktivistischen "alles ist relativ" Prinzip sagen: 4 ist eine größere Zahl als 8 und deshalb ist es für mich besser wenn ich 4 Euro pro Stunde verdiene, als wenn ich 8 verdienen würde. Doch sinnvoll argumentieren kann man das nicht und viel Zustimmung würde man dafür auch nicht bekommen. Schließlich kann man ja wählen und 4 von den 8 Euro einfach wegwerfen um so für sich - ohne Aufwand - die gewünschte Situation herzustellen.

Und genau das ist letztlich der Punkt bei MMOs:

Bei WoW kann ich wählen, ob ich BGs, Arena, PVE, Raids, Quests, Grind usw. mache. Bei den meisten anderen MMOs fehlen Teile (mehr oder weniger große) dieser Möglichkeiten. Genau das ist für mich objektiv nachvollziehbar (neben technischen Aspekten) und deshalb sind die meisten "whiner Argumente" auch nicht stichhaltig in WoW:

a) Man will keine Addons? > dann benutzt man keine
b) Man will keine Arena? > dann nimmt man nicht Teil
c) Man hasst Achievements? > dann ignoriert man sie
...

WoW lässt einem diese Wahl und nur Kleingeister stören sich an etwas, nur weil es existiert und vielleicht andere es tun. 

Bietet man nun aber

a) Keine Addons 
b) keine Arena
c) keine Achievements
usw.

verliert man genau diese Spieler, denen eben diese Dinge gefallen und muss von vornherein bei dem Versuch scheitern, ähnlich erfolgreich wie WoW zu werden.


----------



## Boccanegra (5. Januar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Naja, was ist dann hierbei dein Fazit?


Das habe ich ja eigentlich schon in einem vorhergehenden Beitrag geschrieben: De gustibus non est disputandum. Letztlich reden wir hier über Ästhetik, nämlich über das, was uns gefällt, was uns anspricht. Ästhetische Urteile aber sind, wie schon Kant feststellte,* private, subjektive Empfindungen* des Gefallens oder der Abneigung, der Lust oder Unlust. 




OldboyX schrieb:


> Genau das ist doch der Punkt. Es gibt einzelne Dinge, wo wirklich jeder zustimmen würde, dass "mehr bzw. weniger einfach besser ist". So kann keiner sinnvoll argumentieren, dass
> 
> a) weniger Bugs ihm "schlechter gefallen" als mehr bugs
> b) weniger Quests ihm "besser gefallen" als mehr Quests (bei ähnlicher Qualität der einzelnen Quests)
> usw.


Das ist eben nicht der Punkt, den hast Du vielmehr haarscharf verfehlt. Richtig ist, dass ein von Bugs verseuchtes Spiel objektiv schlecht programmiert ist; richtig ist auch, dass es objektiv besser ist, wenn ein Spiel gut, also möglichst bugfrei, programmiert ist. Und Tatsache ist, dass WOW in seinem ersten Jahr relativ viele Bugs hatte, aber dennoch zum Megaseller wurde. Es ist also offensichtlich nicht notwendig unbedingt bugfrei zu sein, auch reicht es offensichtlich nicht, weniger Bugs zu haben als die Konkurrenz, um diesen Erfolg zu übertreffen, also scheinbar "besser" zu sein.

Und Quests, ich kenne Spieler aus Zeiten von UO, die halten das ganze Getönse um Quests bzw. Quests überhaupt für so etwas wie Fast Food für Leute, die unfähig sind in einem MMORPG selber kreativ zu sein. Haben die recht? Oder hat die Masse recht, die Quests liebt und als unverzichtbar ansieht? Darauf gibt es einfach keine objektive Antwort.

Offensichtlich sind Spiele mit einem Questsystem à la WOW massentauglicher. Und damit auch kommerziell erfolgreicher. So wie die (Zillertaler) Schürzenjäger kommerziell erfolgreicher waren als Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart. Dass für mich Mozarts Musik auf ungleich anderem Niveau anzusetzen ist als jene der Schürzenjäger, ist klar. Aber ich bilde mir nicht ein, dass eine solche Wertung etwas mit Objektivität zu tun hat.  Nochmals gesagt: ästhetische Urteile sind private, subjektive Empfindungen des Gefallens oder der Abneigung, der Lust oder Unlust.

Und schon gar nicht taugt der Verweis auf die größere Spielerschaft dieses oder jenes Spieles als "Beweis" für eine angeblich objektiv höhere Qualität eines Spieles. Warum nicht? Nun, siehe die Schürzenjäger. Besser als Bach oder Mozart? Darf jeder gerne für sich entscheiden. Aber eben nur für sich. 

Objektivität gibt es. Aber nicht im Bereich der Ästhetik. 



OldboyX schrieb:


> Und genau das ist letztlich der Punkt bei MMOs:
> 
> Bei WoW kann ich wählen, ob ich BGs, Arena, PVE, Raids, Quests, Grind usw. mache. Bei den meisten anderen MMOs fehlen Teile (mehr oder weniger große) dieser Möglichkeiten. Genau das ist für mich objektiv nachvollziehbar (neben technischen Aspekten) und deshalb sind die meisten "whiner Argumente" auch nicht stichhaltig in WoW:
> 
> ...


MMOs zählen zu den "social games". Daher haben in Wahrheit alle die von Dir genannten Dinge Auswirkungen auf das Spiel, weil sie Auswirkungen auf die Spieler haben. Zwar kann der einzelne auf Arena verzichten, Addons löschen etc. Aber die Auswirkungen auf die Spielerschaft insgesamt kann er nicht löschen. Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel Dienste her wie Server- und Fraktionstransfer. Ich muss diese Dienste nicht nützen, somit könnten sie mir gleichgültig sein. Ich müsste, nach Deiner Meinung, eine Kleingeist sein, wenn es mich stört, dass manche Leute diese Dienste nützen. Aber gerade diese Dienste haben nicht unwesentlich zum Niedergang so mancher Servercommunity beigetragen. In "social games" haben eben auch Dinge, die ich selber nicht nutze, Auswirkungen auf mich und mein Spiel. Manche vielleicht für mich zum Guten, manche vielleicht weniger gut.

Zum letzten Satz noch ein Wort: dieser Drang bzw. diese Erwartungshaltung es müsse ein Spiel so erfolgreich sein wie WOW, hat viele Schattenseiten und trägt seinen Teil bei zu der teilweise ja tatsächlich unbefriedigenden Situation, dass die Spieleschmiede lieber auf ausgetretenen Pfaden bleiben statt einmal etwas wirklich Neues zu riskieren. Denn ein Risiko, sogar ein beträchtliches, wäre es. Imo will die Masse etwas ganz Neues. Aber spielen soll es sich genau wie WOW. Die Quadratur dieses Kreises ist noch niemanden gelungen.


----------



## OldboyX (5. Januar 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Das habe ich ja eigentlich schon in einem vorhergehenden Beitrag geschrieben: De gustibus non est disputandum. Letztlich reden wir hier über Ästhetik, nämlich über das, was uns gefällt, was uns anspricht. Ästhetische Urteile aber sind, wie schon Kant feststellte,* private, subjektive Empfindungen* des Gefallens oder der Abneigung, der Lust oder Unlust.



Naja, zu Kant kann man eben genauso stehen wie zu Mozart und zum Musikantenstadl. Im Übrigen gibt es bei bereits bei Kant das "Schöne" und das "Erhabene", wobei unter das "Erhabene" zum Beispiel Dinge fallen, wie ein Sonnenuntergang, der von allen Menschen als "schön" und "ästhetisch" oder eben "erhaben" (Achtung, Kant behauptet, dass so etwas von JEDEM als "schön" empfunden wird, nicht ich) empfunden wird. Da gibt es einfach einen "objektiven" Konsens und das hat selbst Kant schon erkannt (pun intended) und musste, um sein Konzept der "rein privaten und subjektiven Schönheit" nicht ins Wanken zu bringen diese Art der Ästhetik von seiner anderen Kategorie abkoppeln.

Im Übrigen ist es reichlich dürftig, aus einer subjektiven Wissenschaft zu zitieren (kein Philosoph kann dir auch nur annähernd eine Objektivität für seine Theorien liefern, wie das die Naturwissenschaft gewöhnlich tut) und dazu noch einen einzigen Denker. 



> Das ist eben nicht der Punkt, den hast Du vielmehr haarscharf verfehlt. Richtig ist, dass ein von Bugs verseuchtes Spiel objektiv schlecht programmiert ist; richtig ist auch, dass es objektiv besser ist, wenn ein Spiel gut, also möglichst bugfrei, programmiert ist. Und Tatsache ist, dass WOW in seinem ersten Jahr relativ viele Bugs hatte, aber dennoch zum Megaseller wurde. Es ist also offensichtlich nicht notwendig unbedingt bugfrei zu sein, auch reicht es offensichtlich nicht, weniger Bugs zu haben als die Konkurrenz, um diesen Erfolg zu übertreffen, also scheinbar "besser" zu sein.
> 
> Und Quests, ich kenne Spieler aus Zeiten von UO, die halten das ganze Getönse um Quests bzw. Quests überhaupt für so etwas wie Fast Food für Leute, die unfähig sind in einem MMORPG selber kreativ zu sein. Haben die recht? Oder hat die Masse recht, die Quests liebt und als unverzichtbar ansieht? Darauf gibt es einfach keine objektive Antwort.
> 
> ...



Das ist doch eben der Punkt, das was ich bewerte ist nicht das Quest an sich, sondern die Möglichkeit dazu, diesen ganzen Absatz hättest du dir sparen können und gleich auf den Text als ganzes eingehen, da alles was du hier sagst am Thema vorbei geht. Ich vergleiche nicht Mozart mit den Schürzenjägern sondern ein Konzert wo man jeweils 30 Euro bezahlt und bei Konzert A hat man zwei Hallen zur Verfügung und kann entweder bei Mozart reinschaun oder bei den Schürzenjägern und sogar jederzeit frei die Halle wechseln. Bei Konzert B hingegen bekommt man für dasselbe Geld nur die Schürzenjäger.

Im Übrigen war Mozart für seine Zeit kommerziell wohl erfolgreicher als das heutzutage die Schürzenjäger sind (relativ gesehen). Der Mythos, dass Mozart ein "armer Schlucker" war hält sich zwar hartnäckig ist aber weitab von der wissenschaftlichen Geschichtsschreibung zum Thema. Außerdem ist ein MMO mit Musik überhaupt nicht vergleichbar.

Und zu den UO-Spielern. Keiner zwingt sie, die Quests zu machen.


> MMOs zählen zu den "social games". Daher haben in Wahrheit alle die von Dir genannten Dinge Auswirkungen auf das Spiel, weil sie Auswirkungen auf die Spieler haben. Zwar kann der einzelne auf Arena verzichten, Addons löschen etc. Aber die Auswirkungen auf die Spielerschaft insgesamt kann er nicht löschen. Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel Dienste her wie Server- und Fraktionstransfer. Ich muss diese Dienste nicht nützen, somit könnten sie mir gleichgültig sein. Ich müsste, nach Deiner Meinung, eine Kleingeist sein, wenn es mich stört, dass manche Leute diese Dienste nützen. Aber gerade diese Dienste haben nicht unwesentlich zum Niedergang so mancher Servercommunity beigetragen. In "social games" haben eben auch Dinge, die ich selber nicht nutze, Auswirkungen auf mich und mein Spiel. Manche vielleicht für mich zum Guten, manche vielleicht weniger gut.
> 
> Zum letzten Satz noch ein Wort: dieser Drang bzw. diese Erwartungshaltung es müsse ein Spiel so erfolgreich sein wie WOW, hat viele Schattenseiten und trägt seinen Teil bei zu der teilweise ja tatsächlich unbefriedigenden Situation, dass die Spieleschmiede lieber auf ausgetretenen Pfaden bleiben statt einmal etwas wirklich Neues zu riskieren. Denn ein Risiko, sogar ein beträchtliches, wäre es. Imo will die Masse etwas ganz Neues. Aber spielen soll es sich genau wie WOW. Die Quadratur dieses Kreises ist noch niemanden gelungen.



Klar ist ein MMO ein "social game" doch genau wie im echten Leben gibt Blizzard sehr weite "Maßregeln" vor und den Rest kann der Spieler gestalten (muss er aber nicht). Im RL fühle ich mich auch nicht von "skatern" bedroht, auch wenn sie mein Leben und meine Umgebung "beeinflussen". Plötzlich gibt es um die Ecke einen Skatepark etc. 
Sorry, aber WoW bietet - wie jedes MMO - jedem Spieler die Möglichkeit sich mit Gleichgesinnten zu umgeben, die das Spiel ähnlich wie du spielen wollen. Und bei x Mio Spielern sind bestimmt auch welche dabei, die lieber nicht questen, gerne RP machen usw.
Deine Furcht vor Servertransfers oder Namechanges kann ich übrigens nicht nachvollziehen (und der Niedergang der Community ist eben auch - relativ, es ist eine Veränderung keine Frage und das neue Paradigma schmeckt DIR nicht) und dein Argument, dass "alles was andere tun sich auch auf dich auswirkt" ist genauso stichhaltig wie deine "Objektivität": Dehnbar vom "butterfly effect" bis ins andere Extrem. Natürlich wirken die Dinge sich aus, aber je nach dem Grad des "wie sehr es dich betrifft" halte ich Leute, die sich an Aktivitäten anderer stören tatsächlich für Kleingeister (und genau solche Leute, die sich so extrem an Dingen in dem einen MMO stören, sind auch für diese Glaubenskriege in MMOs verantwortlich). Bei Addons z.B. gibt es oft die größten Aufschreie, dass "DMG Meter WoW kaputt gemacht hätte" usw. doch in weiterer Diskussion ist man dann doch froh über "MassMail" gewesen und andere kleine Addons.

Vielleicht bist du einfach mit der Formulierung unzufrieden. Qualität bedeutet nicht nur ästhetische Schönheit, sondern beinhaltet auch viele andere Faktoren und viele davon kann man sehr wohl objektiv und absolut nachvollziebar bestimmen. Egal wie ich zu WoW und Aion stehe - in WoW kann ich jederzeit einloggen und ein BG spielen - in Aion geht das einfach nicht.

Natürlich kannst du jetzt trotzig sagen, dass du gar kein BG spielen willst, aber die Objektivität unserer Gesellschaft wird allgemein so gehandhabt, in allen Tests, Reviews (Stiftung-Warentests usw.). Ein Auto für 30,000 das Airbag, Abs, Zentralverriegelung und Klimaanlage hat wie ein anderes für 30,000 ohne diese Extras (und sonst absolut identisch) wird einfach als "besser" beschrieben.

Am Ende kannst du Qualität zu einem absolut leeren Begriff machen, der völlig subjektiv ist und alle bewertbaren Kriterien auf Dinge beschränken wie

Preis/Leistung
Finanzieller Erfolg
Verkaufte Einheiten
Technische Leistungsdaten
Praktikabilität
Stabilität
usw.

und davon sprechen, dass dies alles nichts mit Qualität (semantische Spielereien, Sprache ist nur ein "endless deferall of meaning") zu tun hat, doch an der Grundsache ändert es absolut nichts. WoW ist sehr viel erfolgreicher als andere MMOs und dieser Erfolg ist nicht auf reines "Glück" zurückzuführen sondern lässt sich auf einzelne Kriterien herunterbrechen, bei denen WoW "besser" als andere MMOs da steht, ein Kriterium ist dabei sicherlich, dass Wow mehrere Spielertypen gleichzeitig bedient als andere.


----------



## sibilis (5. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie kann ich diese ganzen "wow ist besser und der eindeutige beweis ist, dass es die meisten accounts hat" - Sätze nicht mehr hören.

-Wäre wow von einer unbekannten firma entwickelt worden und nicht von blizzard
-Wären zum start von wow nicht die gebühren für flatrates drastisch gesenkt worden
-Wäre wow nicht zu beginn so gehypt worden in allen zeitschriften, weil es eben ein blizzard spiel war
-Wäre wow nicht auf allen damaligen systemen gelaufen
-Hätte es zu release von wow schon so viele alternativen gegeben wie jetzt

... hätte irgendein neues spiel namens wow niemanden interessiert
wow ist zufällig zur richtigen zeit released worden, mehr nicht

auf der anderen seite wird aber ein spiel wie uo heutzutage niemanden mehr hinter dem ofen hervorlocken. wenn einige hier schreiben, damals gab es gar nichts und wir hatten trotzdem spass.. damals gab es ja auch nichts anderes. take it or leave it. Das ist heute aber anders.


----------



## Ankira (5. Januar 2010)

Wieviel Zeit hier manche reinstecken um Texte zu verfassen ^^


----------



## Aragorn1994 (5. Januar 2010)

Um auch mal etwas hier zu zu sagen.

Wie einige schon sagten ist World of Warcraft nicht mit anderen MMO´s vergleichbar.
MMO ist so eine Art "Alleskönner". Jeder kann es spielen ohne etwas darüber wissen zu wollen. Oder es ist sehr einfach an etwas heran zu kommen. Und da haben wir schon den ersten Punkt:
Was macht WoW so gut für euch? Und darauf ist "Ja weil es einfach alles hat"keine Antwort. Es muss eine Sache geben die euch in World of Warcraft hält. 

Mögt ihr PvP: Dann wird euch Warhammer/Dark age of Camelot auch gut gefallen.
Mögt ihr Grinding: Dann ist AION genau das richtige für euch.
Mögt ihr es etwas komplizierter: Jedes Spiel ausser World of Warcraft. (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich zum Beispiel muss sagen, das ein Spiel für mich das Inowativste sein wird was in den nächsten Monaten/ Im Nächsten Jahr kommen wird:
Star Wars The Old Republic.
Ich muss für mich sagen: Ich liebe Story. Die Lore hinter einem Game oder die Story darin.
Und mittlerweile schlägt wirklich World of Warcraft eine Richtung ein in der Lore egal ist, und Blizzard braucht einige Bosse um die Communityzu halten, egal obs Storyteschnich logisch ist oder nicht. Das heisst für mich hat World of Warcraft nichtsmehr davon was es vor Jahren hatte. Damals zu Classic gab es schöne Quest, man hatte das Gefühl teil der Lore zu sein. Heute ist es nur:
Neuer Boss für neue INis für neuen loot
Immer wieder Dailys und Mats farmen für Kohle.
War ja in dem Sinne so in etwa nicht anders, ABER damals tat man noch was für seine Epics. Zum Beispiel Stratholme:
Man war LAAANGE dadrin, und am Ende da war ein Epic nicht verständlich. Von 500 Gruppen die drin waren haben vielleicht 7% ein Epic gesehen. Wenn ein Epic droppte war das "Wow!" wie zum Beispiel das Schwert oder das Mount. Wie ein bekannter im TS sagte:
"WEnn man damals in World of Warcraft Full Epic(Ungefair T1) war, dann spielte man GANZ oben mit". Man sah dasman was erreicht hatte. Heute läuft jeder der nur 2 Tasten drücken kann mit T9 rum.
ABER ich schweife nun zusehr von der Story ab:
Mit The Old Republic wird es ein neues Kapitel im MMO Style geben. Eine Geschichte um deinen Charakter, die sich anhand deiner Dialoge und entscheidungen weiterentwickelt.  Jede Klasse ihre eigene Geschichte, schöne Vertonung der Story und gute Atmossphäre jenachdem was wir auf der Gamescom gesehen habe. Das wird World of Warcraft nie haben.

Und so kommen wir zu diesen Marktnieschen:

Wenn ich ein Fantasyspiel  wie WOW programmiere und rausbringe habe ich zwei möglichkeiten:
1:
Ich klammere mich an jeden Cent und versuche mit Hand und Klauen mich an der Klippe zu halten die WOW gemeiselt hat.
2:
Ich stürze gegen Blizzard hemmungslos ab und verliere.

Wenn ich zum Beispiel Star Trek Online und Eve nehme.  Es  gibt momentan keine vergleichbaren Marktführer in der Genre die so gut gemacht sind (Ich habe Eve erst vor einigen Tagen getestet, die Grafik und das Warpen sind sehr schön;D) . Sci-Fi hat ÜBERHAUPT nichts mit WOW zutun. Versuche mal mit einem "Trekkie" Star Trek online mit WOW zu vergleichen. Der wird das nicht mögen aus einem Grund: Er mag das Genre nicht.

Man kann MMORPG´s nur mit anderen MMO´s aus ihrer Niesche vergleichen. Und AION und WOW sind NICHT dieselbe nieche.


----------



## Stancer (5. Januar 2010)

Das WoW die meisten Accounts hat liegt halt einfach daran, das es am einfachsten und wenig Komplexität hat aber dafür schnell Belohnungen vergibt. D.h. selbst der unfähigste Spieler kann sich in WoW wie ein Held fühlen, da er mit Belohnungen überhäuft wird. Die Masse der Menschen bevorzugt halt den einfachen Weg, etwas das jeder schnell versteht. Die Psychologie des Menschen ist recht einfach gestrickt und wie ein Hund reagiert auch ein Mensch auf Belohnungen. Wird der Mensch belohnt empfindet er Freude, wird er bestraft (virtueller Tod) empfindet er ablehnung. Deswegen sind PvE Spiele auch grundsätzlich beliebter, da man dort quasi kaum schlechte Erfahrungen machen kann. In einem PvP Spiel wie z.b. EVE, wo der Tod den Verlust des ganzen Schiffes bedeutet, sind Spieler schnell frustriert und beginnen eine Ablehnung gegen das Spiel zu fühlen. Die Masse der Menschen, sind Menschen reagiert frustriert auf Niederlagen aber es gibt auch Charaktereinstellungen, die motiviert auf Niederlagen reagieren. Aber von diesen gibt es deutlich weniger und deswegen findet man auch weniger PvP Spieler als PvE Spieler, aber jeder muss wohl zugeben, das der Kampf gegen andere Spieler das anspruchsvollste überhaupt ist. Ein Kampf gegen eine KI ist nur das durchschauen von Skripten, ein Mensch reagiert immer anders.

McDonalds ist qualitativer Müll, was das Essen angeht aber es ist erfolgreich, weil es schnell verfügbar ist und durch den enormen Fett-Anteil gut schmeckt. Was kriegt man für 10&#8364; bei McDonalds ? Maxi-Menü + Nachtisch für 1 Person.
Für 10&#8364; kauf ich dir aufm Frischmarkt nen Essen für 4 Personen ein. Hohe Qualität aber halt nicht so einfach zu machen.

Bildzeitung ist die meistgelesenste Zeitung in Deutschland aber Informationsgehalt = 0 bzw man erfährt dort zwar etwas aber nie die Hintergründe zu den Themen. Das Niveau ist ebenfalls extrem niedrig und es wird viel mit Bildern gearbeitet. Ne Bild lese ich in 20min durch.
Dagegen steht ne Zeitung wie Financial Times oder Die Welt, wo hier manch einer vermutlich Kopfschmerzen beim lesen kriegen würde. Dort werden Fachbegriffe verwendet und Themen sehr Tief und komplex behandelt.

Man hört immer wieder, das neue Spiele die Ansprüche der WoW Spieler nicht erfüllen, das diese zu hoch seien. Ich denke es ist eher umgekehrt, nämlich das neue Spiele deutlich höhere Ansprüche setzen und diese für die WoW Spieler zu hoch sind. Zu viel komplexität, zu schwer zu verstehen, nicht einfach genug.
Was sind denn meistens die ersten Beschwerden bei neuen Spielen ? "Leveln dauert zu lange", "Crafting ist zu schwer" und "Zu schwer um an Epics zu kommen".

@Sibilis : Hab mir gestern UO wieder installiert und spiele nun auf dem Freeshard Hybrid. Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocksor (5. Januar 2010)

Naja, ich war für Aion mal genau so begeistert wie du, wollte es unbedingt zocken.
Als ich es dann gespielt habe, war meine Begeisterung vom Spiel bis level 30 wieder weg. Vorm Release sagte man überall , Aion ist KEIN grinder Spiel. Aber nicht nur davon war ich enttäuscht, als ich das Spiel dann gezockt hatte. Die Welt ist in einzelne Gebiete instanziert, meiner Meinung nach das schlimmste was man einem MMO antun kann.
Auch bei der Grafik wurde überall gemogelt vorm Release. Es erschienen nur Screenshots, wo alles super aussah, hauptsächlich von den Charakteren (die ja auch echt Klasse aussehen).
Aber von den vielen Landschaftsbildern, die man einfach so sieht wenn man beim Spielen mal drauf achtet, war kein einziges Bild da. Anscheinend waren die Screens alle ganz toll in Szene gesetzt. Ich musste bitterlich feststellen, das auch auf den höchsten Grafikdetails Aion ziemlich schlecht aussah.
Beispiel: Oft an kleinen Hügeln findest du völlig verschmierte  Grafik, die Rollenspiele vor 9 Jahren genau so toll hinbekommen hatten.  
Auch ganz normale Wiesenlandschaften wie in z.B. in Altgard zu sehen,  sind ziemlich undetailiert dargestellt.
Ich will jetzt nicht wie einer deiner WoW Kollegen klingen, ich zocke kein WoW (mehr). Das ist nur so meine Meinung weshalb ich Aion nicht so richtig mag, ich glaube deine Begeisterung wird sich auch noch etwas legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Was deine Kollegen da labern, dass in Aion alles von WoW nachgemacht ist, ist völliger Unsinn o.0.  Die sind wohl wie Millionen anderer Gamer, die nicht wissen, dass das Genre nicht WoW heißt, sondern MMORPG >.<.
WoW, HdRO, WAR, AoC, DaoC und der ganze Rest sind MMORPGs... mit einer Waffe auf Monster kloppen und dabei Loot einsacken hat Blizz nicht erfunden Leute >.<.
Und was ist das überhaupt fürn sinnloses Argument, dass in Aion alles genau so ist wie in WoW, nur die Tastaturbelegung ist anders. Die ist frei einstellbar?
Aber die Option ist ja auch von WoW geklaut von daher... was rede ich hier überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Vorposter Stancer:

WoW bietet sehr wohl Komplexität. Mehr Komplexität als die Meisten anderen MMOs . Du kannst frei wählen, ob du sehr komplexen PvE content spielst, oder etwas weniger komplexen PvP content.
Bsp: WAR : nur PvP
Bsp: Aion  : PvP, sogar sogut wie nur im Abyss ( wenn du mich fragst, ist das nicht komplex )
Bsp: HdRO : Fast nur PvE , sogar weniger komplex als bei WoW. PvP Anteil sehr, sehr gering.

Wie du schon sagst, natürlich kommen viele Spieler auch deswegen, weil sie leicht belohnt werden. WoW ist mittlerweile einfach ein Einsteigerspiel, Blizzard hat das sogar schonmal so ähnlich bestätigt. ( glaub auf Buffed.de gaub es mal nen Artikel worin stand dass WoW den Einstieg in die MMO Szene vereinfachen soll  oder so ähnlich ) 
Zum einem der Grund, warum viele neue Gelegenheitsspieler ins Spiel einsteigen, zum anderem der Grund für das Aussteigen " alter Hasen " .
Naja, solange diese Geizhälse damit Gewinn machen, werden sie das auch nicht wieder ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich glaube mit Ansprüchen sind nicht die Schwierigkeitsgräder gemeint, sondern zum Beispiel die große Bandbreite an Story, Quests, die riesige ( frei begehbare ) Welt.
Wie schon gesagt, ansonsten : WoW ist echt nen einfaches Spiel. Der Anspruch der sich darauf bezieht, ist in jedem anderem MMO größer.

Das soll echt nicht wie nen WoW Hype rüberkommen, ich zähle hier eig. nur Tatsachen auf. Wie gesagt, mir liegt WoW auch nicht mehr.

Ich hab in all den Jahren alles schon einmal ausprobiert, bin aber irrgendwie zu dem Schluss gekommen dass mich alles nicht mehr so wirklich anspricht. Nun werd ich erstmal kein MMO mehr spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (5. Januar 2010)

nein, mir gehts nicht genau so, aber ich hab auch 3 monate gezockt bis ich wieder aufgehört hab und zu wow back gekrochen bin


----------



## Geige (5. Januar 2010)

rocksor schrieb:


> WoW bietet sehr wohl Komplexität. Mehr Komplexität als die Meisten anderen MMOs . Du kannst frei wählen, ob du sehr komplexen PvE content spielst, oder etwas weniger komplexen PvP content.
> Bsp: WAR : nur PvP
> Bsp: Aion  : PvP, sogar sogut wie nur im Abyss ( wenn du mich fragst, ist das nicht komplex )
> Bsp: HdRO : Fast nur PvE , sogar weniger komplex als bei WoW. PvP Anteil sehr, sehr gering.



Wie meinst du das, dass WoW komplexer ist als die meisten anderen MMO´s?
Einarbeitungszeit in WoW sowie alle Spiele die du hier aufgezählt hast sind maximal 15 Minuten,
wenn ich mir dagegen EvE ansehe verpufft das geradezu, ich habe EvE mit einem Traiel Account ausprobiert,
da stehst du erstmal da und denkst dir "So und was jetzt", ich habe ca 4 Stunden versucht mich einzuarbeiten,
habe Foren gewälzt, Tipps gelesen. das ingame "Tutorial" versucht zu machen, aber es war mir schlicht und ergreifend zu
schwierig, wenn man keinen hat der dich etwas einführen kann bist du verloren!

WoW wird seit WOTLK immer einfacher, Stats werden abgeschaft, selbst Heroische Instanzen 
können Pick Up Gruppen innerhalb kürzester Zeit durchspielen, Raids können "First Try" in Rnd Gruppen 
bewältigt werden, das ist nichtmehr das WoW das ich noch vor ca 1 1/2 Jahren gespielt habe!
Wenn ich an früher denke, wie wir Abende lang an dem selben Boss in Kara gewiped sind oder
ich ganze Nachmittage versucht habe mit irgendwelchen Leute heroische Instanzen zu machen oder
ich mit dem Taschenrechner vor dem Pc gesesen bin und ausgerechnet habe wie ich eine möglichst gute Balance
zwischen einzelnen Stats raushole, da kommen mir sollche Sachen wie WoW wäre komplex doch ziemlich Zynisch vor!


----------



## xerkxes (5. Januar 2010)

@rocksor

Du redest von komplexem PVE-Content in WoW (wo man durch Bäume und Hügel angreifen kann) und erwähnst kurz danach, dass es ein Einsteigerspiel sei. Mein Cousin hat es wahrscheinlich treffend formuliert: WoW ist mittlerweile ein Tauschbazar wo man Spielzeit in Items umwandelt ohne sich großartig abzumühen. Ich selbst hab WoW seit Dezember 2007 nicht mehr gespielt, daher erlaube ich mir kein umfassenderes Urteil.

WoW war vielleicht mal komplex aber diese Komplexität wurde dem Kampf um Abos geopfert. (imho)


----------



## Stancer (5. Januar 2010)

rocksor schrieb:


> @Vorposter Stancer:
> 
> WoW bietet sehr wohl Komplexität. Mehr Komplexität als die Meisten anderen MMOs . Du kannst frei wählen, ob du sehr komplexen PvE content spielst, oder etwas weniger komplexen PvP content.
> Bsp: WAR : nur PvP
> ...




Das ist keine komplexität. Definition :

_Komplexität (v. lat.: complectari = umarmen, umfassen; Partizip Perfekt: complexum) bezeichnet allgemein die Eigenschaft eines Systems oder Modells, dass sein Gesamtverhalten nicht beschrieben werden kann, selbst wenn man vollständige Informationen über seine Einzelkomponenten und ihre Wechselwirkungen besitzt_

D.h. um ein komplexes System zu verstehen muss man sich dort hinein arbeiten es quasi studieren.

EVE Online ist da nen schönes Beispiel : Es dauert sehr lange bis man allein das Wirtschaftssystem durchschaut hat, wenn überhaupt.
Komplexe Systeme bieten aber auch gleichzeitig deutlich mehr Freiheiten, denn der "perfekte Weg" bleibt meistens gänzlich verschlossen. In WoW sind die Guides für neue Instanzen bereits geschrieben bevor diese auf die Server kommen, was für ein leicht durchschaubares und wenig komplexes System spricht.
Man findet sehr schnell den optimalen Weg heraus.
In einem komplexen System kennt man keinen oder gibt es einfach keinen optimalen Weg. d.h. der Spieler ist individuell mehr gefordert. Viele Wege führen zum Erfolg und es gibt nicht die Super-Skillung, die gegen alles ankommt. In EVE hast du die wahl zwischen vielen verschiedenen Waffen. Nimmst du nur Waffen mit hoher Reichweite oder mit hohem Schaden und kurzer Reichweite ? Oder doch Raketen oder ne Kombination aus allem ? Projektil oder Energiewaffen?  Niemand wird dir darauf eine Antwort geben können denn kein Weg ist optimal.
In komplexen Systemen sind zu viele Unbekannte Faktoren im Raum, die man nicht kennt. Um in komplexen Systemen am besten voran zu kommen ist es am besten eine hohe flexibilität an den Tag zu legen. Schauen wir nach WoW... was haben wir da ? Feste Stammraids mit festen Settings.


----------



## sibilis (5. Januar 2010)

rocksor schrieb:


> WoW bietet sehr wohl Komplexität. Mehr Komplexität als die Meisten anderen MMOs . Du kannst frei wählen, ob du sehr komplexen PvE content spielst, oder etwas weniger komplexen PvP content.



Komplexen pve inhalt? Wenn der gesamte content von fast jedem geschafft werden kann, kann man glaube nicht von komplex sprechen. Einfache skripte abarbeiten, bei denen einem die ui sagt was man wann machen muss, finde ich auch eher extrem simpel.


----------



## Harika (5. Januar 2010)

sibilis schrieb:


> Komplexen pve inhalt? Wenn der gesamte content von fast jedem geschafft werden kann, kann man glaube nicht von komplex sprechen. Einfache skripte abarbeiten, bei denen einem die ui sagt was man wann machen muss, finde ich auch eher extrem simpel.



Die Aussage ist halt sehr vage "fast jedem", Blizzard schafft hier imho den Spagat zwischen Casual (ich definiere dies hier mal als "ohne ernsthafte Schwierigkeit") und Hardcore, sehr gut. Sieht man sich zB den Server Tarren Mill an: http://www.wowprogress.com/pve/eu/tarren-mill sieht man die Steigerung der unterschiedlichen Gruppen: 
6 Gruppen Heroic Clear
22 haben zumindest einen Boss auf Heroic down
58 Haben Normal Clear
Eine Gruppe hat "A tribute to Immortality" geschafft. Also so einfach ist es nicht. Natürlich gibt es auch den Facerollteil, aber wer schonmal böse in PDK non heroic gescheitert ist weiss das viele am Nachspielen von UI Ansagen scheitern. 

EVEs Komplexität liegt nicht in diesem Bereich des PVE Raids, zeigen aber das Kunden durchaus interesiert an solchen Spielen sind. Und die 50k Spieler auf einem Server sind halt sauviel, vergleicht man die vielleicht 20k Abos auf einem Warhammer Server.


----------



## Topsecret (5. Januar 2010)

Ich liebe diese Diskussionen, sie sind meistens so schön Bauch und Hirnfrei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WoW ist weder die Mutter der MMORPGs , noch ist WoW das Maß aller MMORPGs.
Blizzard hat nur zur rechten Zeit erkannt welch potenzial der wachsende Markt der MMORPGs bietet, und hat sich dass zu nutzen gemacht als sie ein schon sehr beliebtes Spiel, auf MMORPG umgemünzt haben.
Dann ordentlich in PR investiert und der MMORPG Schlager war geboren, es hätte genauso gut Starcraft Online, Diabolo Online oder Command and Conquer Online werden können, wäre total egal gewesen, hätten alle zu diesem Zeitpunkt, bei der von Blizzard genutzen Werbetechnik zum Erfolg geführt.
Zum Thema WoW-Klon, frag ich mich was bitte schön hat WoW den erfunden, was es vorher nicht schon gab ?? Blizzard hat einfach sein Warcraft genommen und die Techniken und Mechaniken der schon vorhandenen Spiele hineinportiert.
Alles in allem bleibt nur zu sagen, vergleichen bringt nichts, ist alles der selbe Kram, hat nur versch. Publisher, versch. Aufmachungen und versch. Zielorientierungen (PvP o. PvE), aber funktionieren alle gleich, Leveln, Questen, Grinden und gegnerische Fraktionen verhauen.

Fazit: Es ist alles scheiß egal, es muß einem selbst die Aufmachung gefallen, und dann hat er für sich dass richtige Game

Ich selbst habe schon viele gespielt (DAOC 6J. , Horizons, Anarchy Online, Risk your Life 1 + 2, Guild Wars, WoW 3J. , HdRO, Warhammer Online, Archlord, Runes of Magic und jetzt Aion), und bei einem erscheinen von DAoC 2 wäre ich wohl der erste der wieder wechselt, so wie etliche DAoC Veteranen auch, ebenso warten auch schon viele auf Guild Wars 2 oder andere Titel.
WoW hat die ganzen Spieler gebündelt, daher die große Spieler zahl, aber es wird über die kommenden Jahre sich auch wieder mehr verteilen, den der Markt wird überflutet mit neuen MMORPGs.

Aber am Ende zählt der Spaß, und nicht die Rivalisierung zwischen den Spielen oder den Spielern.

Gruß


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2010)

Topsecret schrieb:


> und bei einem erscheinen von DAoC 2 wäre ich wohl der erste der wieder wechselt



Ginge mir genauso! Leider glaube ich, daß wir kein Daoc 2 sehen werden.


----------



## Stancer (5. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ginge mir genauso! Leider glaube ich, daß wir kein Daoc 2 sehen werden.



Man muss nur ganz fest dran glauben. Ich gebe die Hoffnung jedenfalls nicht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boccanegra (5. Januar 2010)

rocksor schrieb:


> Bsp: HdRO : Fast nur PvE , sogar weniger komplex als bei WoW. PvP Anteil sehr, sehr gering.



In Bezug auf PVP gebe ich Dir recht, PVE bei LOTRO halte ich persönlich aber für deutlich komplexer als bei WOW. Warum sehe ich das so? Nun, um 3 Beispiele herauszugreifen: 
1. wie ja zu Recht im WOW-Board öfter beklagt wird, spielen zb. bei WOW CC-Fähigkeiten praktisch kaum mehr eine Rolle, bei LOTRO ist das nicht der Fall, dort ist CC oft entscheidend ob ein Content überhaupt bewältigt werden kann oder nicht. 

2. Aggro ist dank verschiedener Addons bei WOW kein Problem mehr; da es solche Addons bei LOTRO nicht gibt, spielt Aggro - die Balance, wie viel darf ich noch, wie viel muss ich noch, bevor (oder dass) ich Aggro ziehe - immer noch eine sehr große Rolle.

3. Gruppenbildung, bei WOW ist es mittlerweile sehr oft ziemlich egal welche Klassen dabei sind, Tank, ja, Heiler, ja, Rest ist ziemlich egal; bei LOTRO müssen Gruppen häufig sehr viel überlegter zusammengestellt werden, sonst ist bestimmter Content kaum schaffbar - darüber wird gerade im HDRO-Board diskutiert.  



rocksor schrieb:


> Wie du schon sagst, natürlich kommen viele Spieler auch deswegen, weil sie leicht belohnt werden. WoW ist mittlerweile einfach ein Einsteigerspiel, Blizzard hat das sogar schonmal so ähnlich bestätigt. ( glaub auf Buffed.de gaub es mal nen Artikel worin stand dass WoW den Einstieg in die MMO Szene vereinfachen soll  oder so ähnlich )



Ich vermute, dass sich das auf das Interview mit Rob Pardo bezieht, das dieser WarCry gab und das vor ein paar Wochen auf buffed zitiert wurde. Da hat er das so ähnlich formuliert.


----------



## Zandy (5. Januar 2010)

- Ich finde an Aion schlecht das man zum Leveln fast nur grinden kann da die quest teilweise schwer sind oder zu wenige gibt davon und Grinden Hasse ich.

- Das es keine Reittiere gibt, die Flügel sind zwar nett aber in der Ebene nicht zu gebrauchen.

- Das PvP ist net schlecht aber es sollte eine Begrenzung geben so das im Abyss ein Highlevler keinen Lowlevler angreifen kann. (gut finde ich das system von WAR mit dem PvP zonen)


----------



## Geige (5. Januar 2010)

> > ZITAT(Klos @ 5.01.2010, 18:08) *
> > Ginge mir genauso! Leider glaube ich, daß wir kein Daoc 2 sehen werden.
> 
> 
> ...



Und ihr glaubt, dass ein "DAoC 2" erfolgreicher wäre als WAR?
Ein pures RvR-Spiel wie DAoC oder WAR hat zu dem Zeitpunkt verloren, sobald die ersten
Spieler auf die Server kommen und merken, dass sie etwas tun müssen für "Epische Items" 
oder, dass das EQ nur Mittel zum Zweck ist und nicht der Zweck ist der die Mittel heiligt!

So wie damals, dass man sich die Items in Dungeons hollt um dann im PvP gut zu sein und dadurch
15 Ränge aufzusteigen dessen höchster nur eine handvoll Menschen je erreicht haben wird es wohl nie
wieder sein, stellt euch die Spieler von Aion , die wegen 15 Stunden zum "Level Up" rumjammern, wenn sie
mehrere Monate an nur einen RR aufstieg arbeiten müssten vor?

Klar jetzt mag jemand aus der älteren Generation sagen, es muss kein Mainstream-Projekt werden wie
WoW oder WAR, früher ging es ja auch dass man Spiele wie DAoC produzierte und es mit "nur" 100.000 Accounts
einen rießen Erfolg nannte, tja leider erschien im Jahre 2005 ein Spiel dass sich WoW nannte und im moment 11 Millionen Abos
sein Eigen nennt.
Seid WoW muss jedes neu erscheinende Spiel aus der Sicht der Publisher mindestens 5 Millionen Accounts haben und jedes Jahr ein
Addon abwerfen können, wenn es das nicht kann wird es "hinter den Erwartungen zurückbleiben" und entweder erst garnicht produziert
oder sehr schnell wieder eingestellt werden!
Tut mir Leid, aber seid mit WoW und "Die Sims" die Pc-Branche verrückt spielt, wird es keinen großen Mut zu Inovationen
mehr geben!
Auf der letztjährigen Game-Developers-Conference hat der "Champions Online Lead-Designer" auch genau das gesagt!


----------



## Boccanegra (5. Januar 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> Seid WoW muss jedes neu erscheinende Spiel aus der Sicht der Publisher mindestens 5 Millionen Accounts haben und jedes Jahr ein
> Addon abwerfen können, wenn es das nicht kann wird es "hinter den Erwartungen zurückbleiben" und entweder erst garnicht produziert
> oder sehr schnell wieder eingestellt werden!


Das ist schon deutlich überzogen. LOTRO erschien ca. 2 Jahre nach WOW, hat keine 5 Millionen Accounts (eher irgend etwas zwischen 200.000 bis 400.000 weltweit), produziert fortlaufend Content-Erweiterungen, etliche gebührenfrei, 2 (Moria und Düsterwald) als gebührenpflichtige Addons, und wird weiterhin von Turbine weiterentwickelt. 

Ich denke eher, dass die Vorstellung von etlichen Millionen Accounts, sonst Misserfolg, in den Köpfen der Spieler steckt, weniger bei den Publisher.  Die wissen, glaube ich, recht gut, dass der Erfolg von WOW u.a. auf Faktoren beruhte, die heute kaum mehr wiederholbar sind. Ich denke, einige Hundertausend Subscriber werden in der Branche schon als recht guter Erfolg betrachtet, alles, was darüber geht, also eine oder mehr Millionen Accounts, als Bombenerfolg.


----------



## Stancer (5. Januar 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> Man muss nur ganz fest dran glauben. Ich gebe die Hoffnung jedenfalls nicht auf smile.gif
> 
> 
> Und ihr glaubt, dass ein "DAoC 2" erfolgreicher wäre als WAR?
> ...



Also mir würden 50.000 Spieler auf 1 Server reichen. Ich brauch keine 200 Server und 10 Millionen Spieler.

Solange das Spiel weiterentwickelt wird passt es und da reichen die 50.000 locker.


----------



## ctullhu (5. Januar 2010)

das ist so ne wow-sache.
boah! 10 millionen accounts! das muss ja das hammergame sein! klippe? wieso klippe? und was machen die anderen lemminge... wahhh...

es gibt verdammt gute spiele auf dem markt. 
das ist definitiv ein hdro, genauso aber auch ein aoc (welches sich gottseidank (wenn auch zu spät) berappelt hat.
eq2 ist auch am laufen, eve hat feste spielerzahlen und es ist noch genug platz um ein runes of magic unterzubringen mit itemshop (der ja auch koghle abwirft, denn aus karitativen gründen bringt keiner mehr ein spiel raus.

sie sind alle gut und sie haben alle ihre fangemeinde und genau deswegen ist aion gegen wow schon mal als diskussion für den eimer.
wow ist für mich mein kleiner snack für meine gilde, meine täglichen quests und ab und zu mal gucken.
mehr bietet mir wow nicht mehr, es sei denn ich springe auf den itemzug auf und grinde mich durch die inis.
es ist gut, aber nach 5 jahren durchgespielt.
dennoch hole ich es immer wieder gerne raus, ohne frage, es macht spaß.

aion ist neu, das leveln erinnert mich an ur-daoc wo wir massenhaft bäume (mit warteschlange) killen mussten. ich mag die grafik, die leute, die mit mir spielen. langeweile kam bisher nicht auf. mich fragt keiner nach meinem dam, welche items ich habe, die wollen, dass ich meinen char beherrsche - und ja, ich beherrsche ihn. ohne aggro-meter, dam-zähler, ansage, wann der endgegner furzt. ich spiele ein spiel, was drei mal komplexer als wow ist, weil mich mein ui nicht vollkommen verdummt. meine meinung, wow-spieler denken da anders und auch das ist mir recht.

insoweit jedem sein wow, sein aion, gerne auch sein war.
jeder spielt was er mag und das ist ok so.


----------



## karaslingul (6. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Du willst RvR ? Da wird dir jeder sofort Daoc nennen (ich weiss Daoc ist älter als WoW, aber Daoc ist was RvR angeht der König)
> Du willst Sandbox ? Da wird dir jeder sofort EVE nennen !
> Du willst RP ? Da wird dir wohl als erstes Everquest oder Vanguard genannt.
> 
> WoW ist der König auf dem Mainstream-Markt, aber die einzelnen Unterkategorien werden von anderen Spielen dominiert !



Bei Rp würde ich an erste stelle Hdro setzen ich find da sind immer noch die meisten Rpler( glaub ich zumindest).
 bzw ich habs dort recht gemütlich gefunden Bsp.: ans Lagerfeuer setzen und Geschichten und Lieder spielen.

Bezüglich Aion, ich habe es selbst gespielt und es war auch wirklich super aber das Lvln war einfach nur hart. Deshalb habe ich auch wieder mit aion aufgehört und warte jetzt auf STO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Hust* ^^

Wie auch immer ich spiele seit nem halben Jahr Wow nicht mehr und das finde ich auch gut so. 

Mfg Kara


----------



## Charvez (6. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Wie konntest du nur so nen Fred aufmachen. Damit hast du das Böse aus dem Wow-Forum herauf beschworen. Gleich wimmelt es hier so vor Kiddys, die dir sagen werden, wiiiiieeeeeeeeee
> toll sie Aion die ersten Stunden fanden und wiiiiieeeeee scheiße es doch dann wird und wiiiiiiiiieeeeeee tolllllllllllll doch Wow ist.



Antwot:

Hi...

...meine Meinung! (und nein, ich bin kein kiddie, nur ein angeödeter Spätschlafer!) 



*BIG EDIT: ICH HATTE WAS ANDERES GESCHRIEBEN NUR DIE NETTEN LEUTE VON BUFFED HABEN MICH GE-EDITET WTF!!! -.-* (oder jmd hat mein Passwort) Ach wie schön ist es doch das man keine Redefreiheit hat, danke Buffed!

Wieso editieren die mich zu nem Kiddie nur weils ihnen nicht passt???


----------



## Düstermond (6. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> <Ein haufen Bullshit>
> 
> Meine Meinung.






> Deine Suche führte leider zu keinem Ergebnis.
> Vielleicht erweiterst Du Deine Suchkriterien.
> Tipp: Über eine 'Wildcard' ('*') lässt sich eine höhere Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit erreichen ('Hilfe*' zeigt auch Beiträge mit dem Begriff 'Hilfestellung' an).


*
*


----------



## corak (6. Januar 2010)

Lieber Düstermond,

wenn dir, aus welchem grund auch immer, nicht klar geworden ist, was der von dir falsch zitierte Text im Original für einen Sinn hat, dann frag doch einfach nach anstatt hier deine schlechtgemachten Hobbybeleidgiungen zu platzieren.
Sin hat in seinem Beitrag auf die Suchfuntkion, das Aion Forum, die deutsche Rechtschreibung und die Erklärung des Begriffs MMORPG hingewiesen und das durchaus berechtigt.

Falls du verärgert darüber bist, dass du den Post nicht verstanden hast, dann ist das zwar durchaus verständlich aber keine Entschuldigung für so ein schlechtes Benehmen.

Mit freundlichem Gruss

Corak


----------



## Tolan (6. Januar 2010)

Hi ich bin WoW Spieler und wünsche Aion das es von diesen ganzen Imba Roxxor Knallern noch lange verschont bleibt.
Grüsse


----------



## Farodien (6. Januar 2010)

Koshirosaru schrieb:


> sry wegen der vielen fehler habs schnell geschrieben^^



Hättest dir den Post gespart und stattdessen Edit benutzt, liest sich echt schlimm, die Kollegen waren wohl Spielkollegen im Kindergarten!?

Zu deinem Thema: WoW ist alt und dem tode nahe, Aion ist neu und spielt sich ganz gut auch wenn es wie alle Projekte dieser Größe einige Fehler hat.
Und das Blizzard jetzt reihenweise Rückkehrwochen verschenkt die keiner nutzt, das sagt dann alles aus.

In diesem Sinne

Wenn ihr schon was posten wollt, dann schreibt langsam und nehmt euch Zeit dafür!


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. Januar 2010)

Zandy schrieb:


> - Das PvP ist net schlecht aber es sollte eine Begrenzung geben so das im Abyss ein Highlevler keinen Lowlevler angreifen kann. (gut finde ich das system von WAR mit dem PvP zonen)


Abyss ist nunmal OPVP und bei War gibt es kein opvp , deshalb kann man den eingegrenzten Gebieten eine levelbeschränkung bringen.

Auch würde es zu einigen probleme durch eine Levelbeschränkung geben, nehmen wir als Beispiel mal an, der unteren abyss bekommt eine levelgrenze bis 40. Nungut aber was machst du als 50er nun, wie willst du in den oberen Abyss gelangen wenn man dort keine Festungen hat? Würde man sich in eine Taube verwandeln und könnte dort weiterhin fliegen allerdings nur mit einem debuff der die Atribute senkt , wird es einige geben die dann auf die 50er warten bzw gezielt auf Offiziere usw. gehen


----------



## wernerwalla (6. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ja objektiv kann man sie vergleichen.
> 
> Aber meistens ....immer.... läuft das hier auf einen subjektiven Vergleich aus.
> 
> ...


coole  werte,,  echt  Maratonmann!!!


----------



## Agarthor (6. Januar 2010)

Als ich angefangen hab AION zu zocken dachte ich WTF geilstes spiel der welt nach einigen tagen wurd mir das leveln dann zu öde man musste immer nur grinden wenn man gequestet hat klar das is in WoW auch so da sind auch 9 von 10 quest grindquest aber dieses 10te quest macht dann die abwechslung aus das einem nicht langweilig wird!

Als ich dann lvl 18 war hatte ich in Aion c.a 5gute kolegen mit denen ich nett chatten konnte und sowas nur für mich waren das viel zu wenige da meistens nur 2 on waren höchstens! Und bevor jetz die Flames kommen, doch ich habe RL freunde nur ich mag es einfach wenn man sich ingame nett unterhalten kann und das war dort nicht der fall ich war auf einem relativ neuen servern und innerhalb von 1ner woche gab es geschätzte 80.000.000 über 18 gilden weil die kiddys ja sowieso nur alle flamer sind und sich nicht benehmen können!
BIG FAIL! Es stimmt zwar das es viele kiddy möchtergene gibt die sich *zensiert* aufführen aber die sind meisten nur hirntot und zu 90% im alter von 17-29 ich selber bin 14 jahre (sieht man glaub an meiner rechtschreibung *schäm*^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) allerdings habe ich respekt vor älteren und das is RL so wie auch Ingame (natürlich auch vor gleichaltrigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und da bin ich nicht alein nur sobald man irgendjemand offenbart das man erst 14 ist wird man ganz anders behandelt am anfang in meiner gilde war das extrem schlimm aber dann haben sie mich richtig kennengelernt(die meisten sind zwischen 25-60) und jetz reden sie mit mir genauso wie mit allen andern was ich sehr sympathisch finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja lange rede gar kein sinn ich habe Aion aufgegeben und zocke jetz wieder WoW da ich die nette comunity vermisst hab und meine gilde die beste gilde der welt (schleim) =)

Naja das war meine meinung und wer sich den scheiss durchgelesen hat sollte entweder mal dringend zum arzt gehen oder sich ein hobby suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Agarthor out


----------



## Tiegars (6. Januar 2010)

Farodien schrieb:


> Hättest dir den Post gespart und stattdessen Edit benutzt, liest sich echt schlimm, die Kollegen waren wohl Spielkollegen im Kindergarten!?
> 
> Zu deinem Thema: WoW ist alt und dem tode nahe, Aion ist neu und spielt sich ganz gut auch wenn es wie alle Projekte dieser Größe einige Fehler hat.
> Und das Blizzard jetzt reihenweise Rückkehrwochen verschenkt die keiner nutzt, das sagt dann alles aus.
> ...



Guten Morgen,

woher hast du die Weisheit das WOW dem Tode nahe ist? Da muss ich echt lachen sorry. Ein Spiel das von millionen Spielern gespielt wird kann sicherlich nicht zum Tode veruteilt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Geige (6. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Also mir würden 50.000 Spieler auf 1 Server reichen. Ich brauch keine 200 Server und 10 Millionen Spieler.
> 
> Solange das Spiel weiterentwickelt wird passt es und da reichen die 50.000 locker.



Ja früher dachten Publisher auch genau so, aber WAR hat noch weit mehr als 50.000 Abos und trotzdem
hat man das Gefühl (und nicht nur ein Gefühl - Kündigungen), dass EA da nicht mehr viel reininvestieren will und das ist das Problem,
das jedes neue MMO haben wird, wenn es nicht von Grund auf als Nieschenprodukt produziert wird, EvE ist da ein gutes Beispiel,
nur ich glaube, dass es von den wenigen Publishern, die genug Geld haben um ein MMO Projekt zu finanzieren noch weniger
bereit wären von Anfang an auf die Niesche zu setzen!


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. Januar 2010)

Tiegars schrieb:


> woher hast du die Weisheit das WOW dem Tode nahe ist?


Wow ist mit Wotlk gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (6. Januar 2010)

Meine Meinung:

Aion sieht schöner aus und hat nen besser Charaktereditor

WoW das bessere Gameplay (jedenfalls was Leveln angeht eindeutig...)

Mir ist mittlerweile beides langweilig...^^


----------



## Booldwish (6. Januar 2010)

Aion wie wow Q_o

also ich spiele nur wow
habe aion nur bei kollegen gesehn
grafik is klar aion 1:0

aber das wars dann auch
als wowler is man grinding nich gewöhnt^^

was nich heissen soll das ich was dagegen habe
hab mal ne zeit lang 4story gezoggt

aber ma erlich
Grinden wie blöde????
selbst bei der geilen grafik macht das doch nich wirklich spass oder ^^

wow hatte zwar nen tiefpunkt aber nun mit icc und dem folgendem HM
hab ich keine bedenken ^^

achja wie sag ich immer zu aion zoqqer
ihr alle werdet wieder kommen.

c yaaaaaa


----------



## Makalvian (6. Januar 2010)

@Booldwish

Erkläre mir bitte eines ...

Was sind dann bitte Dailys ?

Also für mich ist das übelstes Grinden, jeden Tag auf neues sei es für Gold oder für Ruf...

aber ein paar Seiten vorher stand auch eine schöne Definition was Grinden überhaupt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Swissxx Im grunde genommen hast du recht, es ist der 10000000000 Thread zum vergleich oder der in einem Vergleich endet. Aber im grunde genommen kann man selbst die Hirnaktivität beim Schach und beim Lesen der Bildzeitung vergleichen.


----------



## Swissxx (6. Januar 2010)

und wieder son vollpfosten dei ein 5 jahre altes spiel mit einem relativ neuen spiel vergleichen will meine fresse das ihr das bis heute noch nicht gerafft habt:

/vote for close


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. Januar 2010)

Booldwish schrieb:


> aber das wars dann auch
> als wowler is man grinding nich gewöhnt^^


Ja ne ist klar, wie schon tausend mal gesagt, wie in jedem spiel läuft es auf grinden heraus --->Instanzen sind immer pures grinden


----------



## Curvatura (6. Januar 2010)

Koshirosaru schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> ich habe vor ca. 2 wochen angefangen Aion zu spielen und bin ihn und weg von dem spiel es hat einfach alles
> - es siht gut aus
> ...



Dachte ich über Aion auch in den ersten Wochen bis ich dummbatz dann mal 50 geworden bin und gemerkt habe was für ein dummer Blender das Spiel doch ist. Beim ersten Punkt magst du recht behalten, sieht gut aus aber der Rest? Sorry finde Aion hat gar keinen Inhalt der einen nur Ansatzweise irgendwie langfristig bindet weder PvP noch PvE. jedem das seine aber ich hätte mir die vergeudete zeit echt sparen sollen ärgere mich jetzt noch.

bb


----------



## rocksor (6. Januar 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das, dass WoW komplexer ist als die meisten anderen MMO´s?
> Einarbeitungszeit in WoW sowie alle Spiele die du hier aufgezählt hast sind maximal 15 Minuten,
> wenn ich mir dagegen EvE ansehe verpufft das geradezu, ich habe EvE mit einem Traiel Account ausprobiert,
> da stehst du erstmal da und denkst dir "So und was jetzt", ich habe ca 4 Stunden versucht mich einzuarbeiten,
> ...



Nun, ich rede nicht von Einarbeitungszeit. Ist schon klar, dass man sich relativ schnell in ein Spiel reinarbeitet.
Komplex war auf den Vorposter bezogen, eventuell habe ich das ganze auch falsch interpretiert. Unter komplex verstehe ich als Adjektiv sowas wie " umfangreich " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und nochmal zu den Leuten die hier sagen das alle anderen MMOs auch pures Grinden bedeuten: Man grindet echt in jedem MMO, aber in Aion ist das ganze besonders heftig da man Stundenlang den selben typ Mob haut ... 
Man könnte jetz sagen " Hey, beim Questen tötest du auch nur immer Mobs " . Allerdings , so blöd sich das auch anhören mag, ist es trotzdem anders. Du hast nen Ansporn irrgendwie an die Belohnung ranzukommen. Und Quests sind oft auch nicht einfach nur Monster kloppen sondern auch mal sich verkleiden und iwo reinschleichen, mit irrgendnem Magier nen Portal öffnen um rein zu gehen und was aufzuklären oder sowas halt. Das gibt Abwechslung. 
Klingt iwie logisch, dass Aion nicht anders ist weil man bei den andern MMOs auch nur grindet. Aber das ist die Theorie. Irrgendwie sieht es in der Praxis doch ziemlich anders aus. Oder warum wechseln sonst so viele, die vorher ein anderes MMO gespielt haben wieder zurück zu diesem und beschweren sich über das Grinden? Also scheint ja doch viel mehr Grinden drin zu sein.



UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> 
> Aion sieht schöner aus und hat nen besser Charaktereditor
> 
> ...



GENAU das ist auch meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topsecret (6. Januar 2010)

Also ja ich bin überzeugt dass DAoC 2 erfolgreicher wäre, als Warhammer online, und dazu müssten sie sogar nur das alte DAoC grafik- und enginemässig überarbeiten, und es wäre perfekt.
Wiso ?? Ganz einfach, weil DAoC bis zu Trials of Atlantis nie wirklich EQ-abhängig war, und das Trials of Atlantis der größte Fehler war den sie je machten wissen sie selbst und würden es nicht nochmal machen.
DAoC war einfach tausendmal besser aufgebaut als Warhammer, man konnte seine Questreihen machen, konnte sich Killtasks holen oder sogar ab Level 20 nur durch Battlegrounds leveln.
Und der entscheidene Faktor bei DAoC waren die Battlegrounds die ab Level 20 begannen, man konnte RvR Spass genießen ohne von Highlevel Chars gefarmt zu werden die Chancen waren einfach gerechter verteilt.
Eine bessere Rüsstung erhöhte die Überlebenschancen, aber nur minimal, die Rüsstunsgwirkungen bei WoW sind wesentlich gravierender, und der Punkt mit den RR Punkten, war ein Ziel aber niemals ein zwanghaft zu erreichendes Ziel, den RR kamen beim Spaß haben von alleine.
Und einen sehr großen Pluspunkt bekommt DAoC von mir, weil es Jahre lang, trotz Erweiterungen nie das Levelcap erhöht hat, was zur folge hatte, dass man die neuen Gebiete erkunden konnte, die neuen Quests absolvieren und die neuen Dungeon erforschen konnte, ohne erstmal wieder stupide 10 Level hoch zu leveln.
Der einzigste Punkt der nie wieder so wird wie früher, und dass bei allen Spielen ausser bei HdRO auf Belegear, ist der Zusammenhalt der Community, alte Veteranen wissen was ich meine, die Gildentreffen inGame, die Allianzversammlungen und die groß geplanten Raids. Dass Spiel war früher einfach gildenübergreifender, heute spielen die meisten Gilden nur für sich, und InGame Versammlungen erlebte ich zuletzt in WoW auf dem Server Zirkel des Cenarius in meiner Gilde "Die Grenzreiter", da hat man sich noch einmal im Monat getroffen, Sachen besprochen, Leute befördert usw. dass war in DAoC früher standart.
Auch wenn ein Spieler verstarb, wurde er Serverweit verabschiedet, heute interessiert sich sich doch keiner für seinen Nachbarn, " Wie Paul ist tot, war ja ein netter Kerl, aber sein EQ war eh scheiße!" , is jetzt bissle Ironie, aber trifft auf die heutige Moral der Spieler doch ganz gut.

Hier mal ein Vid. wie sowas bei DAoC Zeiten noch war, und es gibt einige davon.
Und hier sitzen alle 3 Fraktionen beisammen, ohne den Gedanken es für RR Punktefarmen zu nutzen.

Video

Video2

Gruß


----------



## rocksor (6. Januar 2010)

Also ich sehe gerade, dass viele Leute hier gerade über die Komplexität reden die ich erwähnt habe.
Es tut mir Leid , wenn ich das ganze im falschen Zusammenhang versucht habe deutlich zu machen. 
Komplex ist für mich etwas, was einen großen Umfang der Sachen bietet, die für den Typ der Sache selbst üblich sind, und man lange dafür braucht, um das ganze Komplett ( bei nem MMOdurchgezockt  zu haben .
Zumindest weiß ich, dass man um Heroicraids zu clearen mittlerweile wieder sehr lange braucht, da diese auch ziemlich schwer sind. Dazu gibts dann noch Achievements, die das ganze unglaublich erschweren können. Bis man das alles wirklich schafft, muss man ne Menge Zeit investieren. In dieser Hinsicht is WoW wirklich Komplex, da könnt ihr mir eig. sagen was ihr wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Widerspruch : Komplex / Einsteigerspiel
Der Einstieg in WoW ist ziemlich  plump und geht schnell. Gear zu bekommen ist auch einfach. Das ist der Einstieg. Man wird gut in das Spiel eingeführt ( eig. bis man 80 ist und die Heroicraids mal intensiv probiert ) . Aber wenn man das Gear hat, die großen Instanzen macht, merkt man, dass da doch noch ziemlich viel ist, was man trotzdem nicht geschafft hat, und es in kurzer Zeit auch erstmal nicht schaffen wird.


----------



## Gumja (6. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube das Hauptproblem liegt in erster Line eher daran, das bei den "alten" MMORPGs ala UO und DAoC und ähnlichen Spielen aus der Zeit, die Spieler/Gilden noch etwas "bewegen" konnten in der eigentlich statischen Welt...
War es bei UO durch die frei bebaubare Welt, oder bei DAoC durch das erobern der feindlichen Burgen und Relikte, die verschiedenen Boni die das gesammte Reich bekam oder dann der Zugang zu DF... etc...
Seit WoW wurde viel mehr Augenmerk darauf gelegt dass das Individium einen Vorteil aus einer Sache zieht, als die Gilde, oder sogar die eigene Fraktion...
Klar gabs auch bei DAoC Momente, in denen es darum ging das "ICH" irgendein Quest beende, damit ich ne bessere Ausrüstung bekomme... aber meistens ging es eher darum das "Wenn wir DAS jetzt schaffen... hat das ganze Reich etwas davon"... 
Dies ist seit WoW vorbei... Das eigene Reich, die eigene Fraktion... interessiert niemanden mehr.... nur noch egoismus pur... 
Und das hat sich durch eigentlich alle MMORPGs gezogen, die seither entwickelt wurden... Sei es nun AoC, WAR oder auch Aion... obwohl letzteres wenigstens der eigenen Fraktion den kleinen Vorteil bringt, dass die Preise bei den NPCs etwas sinken, wenn die eigene Fraktion mehr Festungen besitzt... was aber eh kaum eine Sau interessiert, geschweige, dass die meisten das überhaupt wissen, weben WEIL sie sich nicht für die eigene Fraktion interessieren, sondern nur für sich selbst!

Und ein DAoC2 würde genauso auf die Schnauze fallen, wenn es dieses Egoismus fördern würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topsecret (6. Januar 2010)

Gumja schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Hauptproblem liegt in erster Line eher daran, das bei den "alten" MMORPGs ala UO und DAoC und ähnlichen Spielen aus der Zeit, die Spieler/Gilden noch etwas "bewegen" konnten in der eigentlich statischen Welt...
> War es bei UO durch die frei bebaubare Welt, oder bei DAoC durch das erobern der feindlichen Burgen und Relikte, die verschiedenen Boni die das gesammte Reich bekam oder dann der Zugang zu DF... etc...
> Seit WoW wurde viel mehr Augenmerk darauf gelegt dass das Individium einen Vorteil aus einer Sache zieht, als die Gilde, oder sogar die eigene Fraktion...
> Klar gabs auch bei DAoC Momente, in denen es darum ging das "ICH" irgendein Quest beende, damit ich ne bessere Ausrüstung bekomme... aber meistens ging es eher darum das "Wenn wir DAS jetzt schaffen... hat das ganze Reich etwas davon"...
> ...



Da gebe ich dir Recht, würden Sie etwas an der Spielmethode ändern im Gegensatz zu DAoC, wäre es auch nur ein Schrottgame.


----------



## OldboyX (6. Januar 2010)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Mögt ihr PvP: Dann wird euch Warhammer/Dark age of Camelot auch gut gefallen.
> Mögt ihr Grinding: Dann ist AION genau das richtige für euch.
> ...



Und wenn man gern ab und zu PVP macht, aber auch ab und zu PVE und ab und zu grinden möchte und ab und zu Arena spielen möchte usw. ohne aber in 5 verschiedenen MMOs Accounts zu unterhalten (ganz zu schweigen von der Schwierigkeit und dem Zeitaufwand in den verschiedensten MMOs auch Bekanntschaften zu pflegen, sowie seinen Charakter auf einem Ähnlichen Stand von Mitspielern zu halten) tja, dann ist man mit World of Warcraft sehr sehr gut bedient.


----------



## Roy1971 (6. Januar 2010)

Gumja schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Hauptproblem liegt in erster Line eher daran, das bei den "alten" MMORPGs ala UO und DAoC und ähnlichen Spielen aus der Zeit, die Spieler/Gilden noch etwas "bewegen" konnten in der eigentlich statischen Welt...
> War es bei UO durch die frei bebaubare Welt, oder bei DAoC durch das erobern der feindlichen Burgen und Relikte, die verschiedenen Boni die das gesammte Reich bekam oder dann der Zugang zu DF... etc...
> Seit WoW wurde viel mehr Augenmerk darauf gelegt dass das Individium einen Vorteil aus einer Sache zieht, als die Gilde, oder sogar die eigene Fraktion...
> Klar gabs auch bei DAoC Momente, in denen es darum ging das "ICH" irgendein Quest beende, damit ich ne bessere Ausrüstung bekomme... aber meistens ging es eher darum das "Wenn wir DAS jetzt schaffen... hat das ganze Reich etwas davon"...
> ...



Ich glaube nicht, dass es heutzutage darauf ankommt, ob eine Gilde "ewas bewegen" kann. Mir persönlich war es schon immer schnuppe, was meine Gilde gemacht hatte. Für mich war und ist es wichtig, dass mir ein Spiel spass macht, dass mir ein Spiel Abwechslung bietet und dass es mich mit dem Inhalt fesselt. Ich denke auch, dass ein MMO heute viel Abwechlung bieten muss, um erfolgreich zu sein. Reine PvE bzw. PvP-MMo´s haben es meiner Meinung nach in Zukunft schwer, auf dem Markt Fuß zu fassen.  Das gleiche gilt für MMo´s, die sich "nur" auf Solospieler oder "nur" auf Gruppenspiel ausgelegt sind. 

Ich denke, MMO´s müssen von allem etwas bieten, um die Masse zu binden und das hat nunmal WoW mit großem Erfolg vorgemacht. WoW bindet heute einfach viele Spieler, weil diese sich den ganzen Tag mit irgendetwas beschäftigen können.... sie können in Gruppen losziehen, Raids machen, Soll questen, sich im PvP versuchen oder oder oder..... 
Bei Aion ist die Abwechlung leider nicht ganz so groß, was mit Sicherheit auch damit zu tun hat, das es gerade erst erschienen ist. Der Umfang eines WoW kann halt nicht beim Start eines MMO´s erreicht sein, dafür sind die Entwicklungskosten zu groß und es muss halt auch mal Geld reinkommen, bevor weiter entwickelt werden kann. 
Ich habe auch bis Dezember Aion gespielt und habe damit aufgehört, weil ich einfach keine Abwechslung mehr hatte. Das Spiel hatte mich anfangs gefesselt. War neu, sah und sieht prächtig aus. Am Anfang hat man auch so einige Möglichkeiten, was sich jedoch im späterem Spielverlauf stark ändert. Ab einem gewissen Punkt war man stark auf Gruppen angewiesen, was grundsätzlich nicht schlecht war, aber irgendwie hatte ich auch keine Lust, jedesmal stundenlang umständlich Gruppen zu suchen, um bestimmte Aufgaben erfüllen zu können. Viele Quest´s führten in den Abyss, den man Solo eigentlich gar nicht betreten brauchte, da man innerhalb von 5 Minuten von der gegnerischen Fraktion entdeckt wurde und man dann mit einer Gruppe überrannt wurde. 

Viele werden nun sagen: "Ja aber is doch nen MMO".... aber MMO heißt für mich, dass ich mit vielen zusammen auf einem Server spiele.... nicht das ich zwingend mit diesen "zusammenspielen muß". Sicherlich macht das spielen in der Gruppe spass. Meines erachtens haben die Entwickler aber einfach übersehen, dass nicht jeder immer mit einer Gruppe zusammen spielen möchte. So kann es bei mir z.B. schonmal vorkommen, dass ich abends genervt von der Arbeit komme und einfach abschalten möchte. Dann möchte ich einfach nur spielen... ohne groß diskutieren zu müssen. Und da liegt bei WoW einfach der Vorteil, des großen Spieleinhalts. 

Naja, kurzzeitig konnte mich Aion fesseln, jetzt nervt diese olle Gruppensucherei einfach nur noch.....


----------



## Stancer (6. Januar 2010)

@Roy1971 : Wenn man auf den Maintream Markt will hast du sicher recht.

Aber es wird auch immer die kleineren "Gruppierungen" geben, die halt was exotisches oder spezielles wollen und die werden genauso bedient. Es ist also unwahrscheinlich, das reine PvP Spiele es in Zukunft schwerer hätten.

Alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. WoW bietet zwar alles an ist aber in der Hinsicht absolut oberflächlich. Für Mainstream ideal aber alle Punkte im einzelnen stinken doch ziemlich gegen andere Spiele ab.

Es wird auch in Zukunft Spieler geben, die ein komplexes Spiel wie EVE spielen wollen oder die auf Hardcore PvP wie in Darkfall stehen und solange es solche Spieler gibt (und die wird es immer geben) wird der Markt mit entsprechenden Spielen bedient und leider müssen sich dann auch diese Spiele, die nicht für den Mainstream Markt vorgesehen sind, mit Mainstream Produkten messen, weil die Mainstream Spieler es so wollen !


----------



## Roy1971 (6. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> @Roy1971 : Wenn man auf den Maintream Markt will hast du sicher recht.
> 
> Aber es wird auch immer die kleineren "Gruppierungen" geben, die halt was exotisches oder spezielles wollen und die werden genauso bedient. Es ist also unwahrscheinlich, das reine PvP Spiele es in Zukunft schwerer hätten.
> 
> ...



Aber ich möchte mal behaupten, dass gerade "Aion" für den Mainstreammarkt entwickelt worden ist. Ich kann mich z.B. an den Aion Stand auf der Gamescom in Köln erinnern..... also kann man hier nicht "von einer kleinen Gruppierung" sprechen. 

Aber grundsätzlich hast Du natürlich recht, dass es immer eine kleine Zielgruppe für eine bestimmte Spielgattung geben wird.


----------



## Stancer (6. Januar 2010)

Natürlich ist Aion für den Mainstream Markt, wenn auch nicht ganz so extrem wie WoW, hab ja auch nie was anderes behauptet.

WoW ist ein Spiel "für die ganze Familie". Wo findet man schon Opas, Hausfrauen, Kinder und deren Eltern in einem Spiel vereint ? Das macht auch den Erfolg von WoW aus, jeder kann es spielen egal ob jung oder alt.

Aion spricht mehr die männlichen Spieler zwischen 16 und 30 an.


----------



## OldboyX (6. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> @Roy1971 : Wenn man auf den Maintream Markt will hast du sicher recht.
> 
> Aber es wird auch immer die kleineren "Gruppierungen" geben, die halt was exotisches oder spezielles wollen und die werden genauso bedient. Es ist also unwahrscheinlich, das reine PvP Spiele es in Zukunft schwerer hätten.
> 
> ...



Genau so ist es wohl. Nur würde ich nicht sagen, dass die einzelnen Punkte von WoW so gewaltig gegen andere Spiele abstinken. Im Gegenteil glaube ich eben, dass der Unterschied für den Großteil der Spieler nur marginal ist. Würden einzelne andere Spiele diese Teilbereiche wirklich deutlich besser bedienen als WoW, dann würden die jeweiligen Spielertypen sich viel stärker auf diese MMOs verteilen.

So wird z.B. WAR als MEGA-PVP MMO beworben, doch am Ende ist der Unterschied doch mäßig (man kann mich gern mit Argumenten widerlegen, aber bitte nicht mit DAOC RVR ist das einzig wahre PVP Geschwafel, wenn dem so wäre hätte DAoC immer noch deutlich mehr Spieler und die allseits bekannte "mein erstes MMO" Nostalgie sagt meist sehr wenig über dessen Qualität aus):

-Szenarien und BGs sind identisch

-Open PVP gibt es in WAR überhaupt nicht mehr seit es keine Open-RVR Server mehr gibt (und es dort eine komplett idiotische Huhn-Regelung gab, die den Spielern einen Teil des Wälzers praktisch unzugänglich machte), in WoW nur auf PVP-Servern (auch wenn von Seiten der Entwickler für Open PVP nichts getan wird)

- WAR bietet die RVR Lakes und WOW bietet 1k Winter und die 40vs40 BGs als "Mass PVP Experience". Diesen Punkt kann man gern an WAR geben, doch so großartig besser sind die Burgschlachten in WAR leider auch nicht, da diese sehr statisch ausgefallen sind (unbewegliche Belagerungswaffen usw. lassen grüßen).

- WAR bietet zudem noch die RVR Kampagne mit dem Angriff auf die Stadt (Festungen gibt es ja nicht mehr und die Stadt-Geschichte ist sehr PVE-lastig) wogegen man bei WoW auch den ein oder anderen lustigen PVP Raid (für das Mount Achievement) auf eine gegnerische Stadt erleben konnte.

- Duelle und die Arena gibt es nur bei WoW

Spiele die wirklich starke Abweichungen bringen (z.B. Darkfall mit seinem Full-Loot Open-PVP System) sprechen eine noch sehr viel kleinere Spielerbasis an. Darkfall hat geschätzte 20k Abos auf 2 Servern. Tendenz fallend.


----------



## Boccanegra (6. Januar 2010)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Viele werden nun sagen: "Ja aber is doch nen MMO".... aber MMO heißt für mich, dass ich mit vielen zusammen auf einem Server spiele.... nicht das ich zwingend mit diesen "zusammenspielen muß". Sicherlich macht das spielen in der Gruppe spass. Meines erachtens haben die Entwickler aber einfach übersehen, dass nicht jeder immer mit einer Gruppe zusammen spielen möchte. So kann es bei mir z.B. schonmal vorkommen, dass ich abends genervt von der Arbeit komme und einfach abschalten möchte. Dann möchte ich einfach nur spielen... ohne groß diskutieren zu müssen. Und da liegt bei WoW einfach der Vorteil, des großen Spieleinhalts.
> 
> Naja, kurzzeitig konnte mich Aion fesseln, jetzt nervt diese olle Gruppensucherei einfach nur noch.....


Aber dafür gab es doch schon vor WOW Spiele. Was Du da ansprichst, das nannte man, wenn es denn ein Spiel aus dem Hause Blizzard sein soll, Diablo II. Man konnte alleine spielen, oder in Gruppe, man konnte auch PVP machen, alles wie man wollte. Und man spielte auch nicht alleine auf einem Server, sondern mit anderen gemeinsam. Diablo II war ein Single Player / Multiplayer-Spiel, aber eben kein MMO. Kennzeichen der ursprünglichen MMOs war es, dass das Spiel in Gruppen das eigentliche um auf auf dieser Spiele war. Was WOW in gewisser Weise brachte (anfangs weniger, da war das Gruppenspiel noch sehr viel ausgeprägter notwendig als heute), war eine Art Umsetzung von Diablo II ins MMO-Genre. Ich bin jetzt schon recht neugierig inwieweit Diablo III - das allerdings erst 2011 auf den Markt kommen soll - einen Einfluss auf die Accountzahlen von WOW haben wird, im speziellen für Casual-Spieler ist es möglicherweise eine interessante Alternative und Konkurrenz für WOW.

MMOs in früherer Zeit waren nicht massentauglich. Und imo ist das immer noch so. Massentauglich ist Diablo, auch das Diablo im heutigen WOW-Gewand, aber nicht Spiele, die soziale Interaktion, das Zusammenspiel mit anderen, zur Voraussetzung haben oder wo gar (in gewissem Sinne) die Spielerschaft durch ihr Spiel den Content erst schafft. So gesehen müsste man vielleicht die Spiele anders typisieren, neben die Bezeichnung MMO noch etwas anderes einführen um damit eine Unterscheidung zu schaffen zu einem "Diablo-MMO" und den MMOs im eigentlichen Sinne. Ich habe heute begonnen mir EVE ein wenig anzuschauen. Auch wenn ich zur Zeit noch deutlich überfordert bin von diesem Spiel (da ist kein Installieren und easy going), so habe ich immerhin schon festgestellt, dass EVE tatsächlich ein MMO im eigentliche Sinne ist. Man wird hinein gezwängt in eine Welt, in der Corporations (das sind große Spielerzusammenschlüsse) wilde Weltraumschlachten austragen mit Hunderten Teilnehmern, da bestehen komplexe Wirtschaftsbeziehungen,  da ist relativ wenig Platz für Einzelkämpfertum. EVE wäre wohl so ein MMO im eigentlichen Sinne. Und tatsächlich von WOW (nicht nur des SciFi-Settings wegen) um Welten getrennt. Darum wird EVE, was die Spielerzahlen anlangt, im Vergleich zu WOW immer nur ein Randgruppenspiel bleiben. Und das gilt imo für alle ursprünglichen MMOs. Denn die setzen einfach zu viel voraus, angefangen von den "social skills" bis hin zur Eigeninitiative der Spieler. Es sind die Spieler, die die von den Entwicklern geschaffene Welt weiter gestalten und sich den Content zum großen Teil selber schaffen. Und so etwas ist niemals massentauglich, denke ich.


----------



## Stancer (6. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Absolut meine Meinung. Spiele in denen man keine "social skills" (Sozialkompetenz) benötigt um weiter zu sind keine MMORPG, sondern Single Player Spiele, die Online gespielt werden. 

Der wichtigste Faktor, den ein MMORPG von einem Single Player Spiel unterscheiden ist für mich die Möglichkeit als Spieler die Welt zu verändern. In Ultima Online ging das und in EVE geht das auch, sowie Darkfall und noch einigen anderen, in Daoc begrenzt aber die Spieler haben durchaus Einfluss auf die Welt und gestalten sich den Inhalt selber.

In Single Player Spielen kriegt man Content vorgesetzt und spielt diesen herunter. D.h. man spielt das was einem das Spiel vorgibt ohne Einflussmöglichkeiten.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen : Was ist denn in WoW von MMO vorhanden ? Der schwerste Content ist auf 25 Spieler begrenzt und es gibt noch nen 40er BG. 40 Spieler hört sich aber weniger nach Massive an...


----------



## LaVerne (6. Januar 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Aber dafür gab es doch schon vor WOW Spiele. Was Du da ansprichst, das nannte man, wenn es denn ein Spiel aus dem Hause Blizzard sein soll, Diablo II. Man konnte alleine spielen, oder in Gruppe, man konnte auch PVP machen, alles wie man wollte. Und man spielte auch nicht alleine auf einem Server, sondern mit anderen gemeinsam. Diablo II war ein Single Player / Multiplayer-Spiel, aber eben kein MMO. Kennzeichen der ursprünglichen MMOs war es, dass das Spiel in Gruppen das eigentliche um auf auf dieser Spiele war. Was WOW in gewisser Weise brachte (anfangs weniger, da war das Gruppenspiel noch sehr viel ausgeprägter notwendig als heute), war eine Art Umsetzung von Diablo II ins MMO-Genre. Ich bin jetzt schon recht neugierig inwieweit Diablo III - das allerdings erst 2011 auf den Markt kommen soll - einen Einfluss auf die Accountzahlen von WOW haben wird, im speziellen für Casual-Spieler ist es möglicherweise eine interessante Alternative und Konkurrenz für WOW.



siehe mein Posting früher im Thread - Full Ack!

Bin sehr gespannt, wie die heutigen WoW-Spieler und etwaigen zukünftigen D3-Fans, die heute über das "Grinding" in Aion meckern, ihre Begeisterung für D3 rechtfertigen. Wenn das Spielprinzip beibehalten wird - wovon ich stark ausgehe -, dann bleibt das einzige "Endgame", auf den Max-Level zu kommen und weiter Ausrüstung zu sammeln, wofür man die selben paar Bosse, die man in schlechterer Ausrüstung bereits ohne Probleme solo erlegt hatte, immer und immer wieder besiegen muß. D2 bestand bis auf die recht dürftige Storyline, die man obendrein mindestens drei Mal durchmachen mußte, nur aus Grind (viermal, wenn man auf "Profi" spielen wollte, wobei damit natürlich auch jeglicher PvP-Aspekt flachfiel)!

Ich bin erst mit WoW zu BC-Zeiten in den MMO-Bereich eingestiegen. Meine Enttäuschung über die fast völlige Abwesenheit des Gruppenspiels war denkbar groß; da hätte ich mehr erwartet als ab und zu mal einem anderen Spieler über den Weg zu laufen (ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich gedacht habe, das daß Spiel im Grunde nur ein großer, dafür umso langweiligerer, weil weniger action-betonter D2-Ableger sei, dem man die völlige Ausrichtung auf "Timesink" in jeder Spielphase anmerkte. Die absichtlichen weiten Wege und Flüge etc. hätten in jedem Solo-Spiel für das Prädikat "größter Langweiler aller Zeiten" gesorgt). Ziel war dann, möglichst schnell auf Max-Level zu kommen, um endlich am Gruppenspiel teilnehmen zu können.

Gerade deshalb mag ich Aion, weil man eben während der gesamten Levelphase am besten mindestens zu zweit durch die Welt geht. Im Gegensatz zu WoW macht mir das leveln richtig Spaß. Ich hoffe, daß dieser Aspekt nicht herausgenommen wird und NC-Soft ihr Produkt in dieser Nische platzieren kann - einen WoW-Klon mit besserer Grafik braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## Kehlas (15. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Wie konntest du nur so nen Fred aufmachen. Damit hast du das Böse aus dem Wow-Forum herauf beschworen. Gleich wimmelt es hier so vor Kiddys, die dir sagen werden, wiiiiieeeeeeeeee
> toll sie Aion die ersten Stunden fanden und wiiiiieeeeee scheiße es doch dann wird und wiiiiiiiiieeeeeee tolllllllllllll doch Wow ist.



LoL aber so ist es nunmal...


----------



## Stancer (15. Januar 2010)

Kehlas schrieb:


> LoL aber so ist es nunmal...



Und wieso glaubst du, das deine Meinung das Alpha und das Omega ist und für alle gilt ?

Hör einfach auf anderen das Spiel madig zu reden und gib jedem die Chance sich selbst ein Urteil zu bilden. Ich renn dir doch auch nicht den ganzen Tag hinterher und erzähl dir wie scheisse ich WoW finde und zwinge dich die gleiche Meinung zu haben !


----------



## Klos1 (15. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Und wieso glaubst du, das deine Meinung das Alpha und das Omega ist und für alle gilt ?



Genau das frage ich mich auch.


----------



## Senseless6666 (15. Januar 2010)

Koshirosaru schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> ich habe vor ca. 2 wochen angefangen Aion zu spielen und bin ihn und weg von dem spiel es hat einfach alles
> - es siht gut aus
> ...




Generell sehe ich punkt eins so: Unnötig..
2 Wo ist das gameplay bis aufs fliegen anders
Die community ist kleiner, da ist es klar das sie "geiler" ist.

und zudem macht es dir vllt mehr spaß weils was neues ist.. nach wievielen jahren wow auchimmer


----------



## Feuerwirbel (15. Januar 2010)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Generell sehe ich punkt eins so: Unnötig..
> 2 Wo ist das gameplay bis aufs fliegen anders
> Die community ist kleiner, da ist es klar das sie "geiler" ist.
> 
> und zudem macht es dir vllt mehr spaß weils was neues ist.. nach wievielen jahren wow auchimmer


Du sprichst, in ganzen Sätzen? Ohne irgendwelchen Müll?  

Aber die Wow-Com kann man trotzdem nicht toppen, wofür du in deinen vorherigen Posts ja auch ein super Beispiel warst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legends (16. Januar 2010)

Folgendes hat sich in etwa einem zeitraum von 6 Stunden abgespielt.
Gekauft - Gezockt - Gelöscht - WoW gestartet...


----------



## Areos (16. Januar 2010)

das ist jetzt echt immer das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (16. Januar 2010)

Legends schrieb:


> Folgendes hat sich in etwa einem zeitraum von 6 Stunden abgespielt.
> Gekauft - Gezockt - Gelöscht - WoW gestartet...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ctullhu (16. Januar 2010)

Legends schrieb:


> Folgendes hat sich in etwa einem zeitraum von 6 Stunden abgespielt.
> Gekauft - Gezockt - Gelöscht - WoW gestartet...




folgendes hat sich in etwa einem zeitraum von 6 stunden abgespielt.
gekauft - gezockt - wow gelöscht.
und nu ?


----------



## Thoor (16. Januar 2010)

ctullhu schrieb:


> folgendes hat sich in etwa einem zeitraum von 6 stunden abgespielt.
> gekauft - gezockt - wow gelöscht.
> und nu ?



Du kannst dich jetzt freuen das du von einem "Wow Kiddy" zu einem "Erwachsenen Aion" Spieler mutiert bist, Orden bekommste wenn du dieses Spiel länger als 6 Monate spielst...

Und zur Info: Ich spiel atm gar kein MMO...


----------



## ctullhu (16. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du kannst dich jetzt freuen das du von einem "Wow Kiddy" zu einem "Erwachsenen Aion" Spieler mutiert bist, Orden bekommste wenn du dieses Spiel länger als 6 Monate spielst...
> 
> Und zur Info: Ich spiel atm gar kein MMO...



naja eher gratz dazu meinen post nicht verstanden zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


orden hab ich schon, hab das günstige angebot bei gamesload angenommen und nen jahresabo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argony (16. Januar 2010)

Also,

ich zocke zurzeit garnix mehr und bin deshalb auch kein FanBoy, dies mal vorweg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aion sieht toll aus, macht evlt. auch spaß, aber WoW Spieler kannst du nur schwer davon überzeugen mit dem Spiel anzufangen, die gehn meist wieder zurück zu wow wenn sie nicht komplett ne Pause einlegen. ;D

Mit Aion ist es wie mit Age of Conan, das Spiel war am Anfang richtig geil, bis die Kiddies kahmen und an allem anfingen rumzunörgeln und das Spiel niedermachten. Alle WoW Spieler die ich kenne und dort kennen gelernt haben, Spielen heute wieder wow ^^.

Das Gameplay in WoW ist soweit ausgereift das schon alleine das Rumlaufen spaß macht, es ist das Föüßigste Movement das ich jemand gesehn hab, das von Aion ist mir irgendwie zu dreckig, ruckelig und langsam, Aion ist eher ein Click-To-Walk game, das sieht man auch an der Option das man zu den Gegnern Automatisch Hinlaufen kann, ich hasse solche Spiele, aus dem Grund spiele ich auch Lineage II nicht mehr, das Movement passt mir nicht.

Und man kann sagen was man will, wenn man richtig Spaß haben will und sich mit anderen messen möchte, muss man auf einem LEvel sein, das ist WoW nun mal der Fall da die meisten schon das Max. Lvl. erreicht haben. Wenn man ein neues Spiel anfängt, muss man Alles wieder von vorne machen, LEvel'n Equipp Farmen und anschließen PvP/E Endcontent immer und immer wieder machen oder wenn man glück halt kann man dinge von Wert sammeln (Geld, Erfolge, u.s.w.).

Du hast ne Chance nen WoW'ler zu nem andern game zu locken, überrede eure Freunde sodass ihr in ner Gruppe unterwegs sein könnt und dann macht es viel mehr spaß als wenn er dir Hinterherleveln muss, das kennen wir shcon aus wow ^^ der erste char is der beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hatt am meisten fun gemacht zu leveln)

Rechtschreibfehler und Grammatik könnt ihr behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schenk ich euch gerne ^^


----------



## Stancer (17. Januar 2010)

Ist das echt dein ernst ? In WoW ist PvP deiner Meinung nach fair ? in keinem Spiel ist der Sieg im PvP so viel abhängig von der Ausrüstung und so wenig vom spielerischen Können wie in WoW.
Deine Argumentation ist aber auch etwas komisch. In Aion sind viele noch nicht besonders weit und jeder hat von Grundauf angefangen. 
Ich denke du willst damit aussagen, das es in WoW für jeden möglich ist an "Prestige" zu kommen. Jeder kann sich als "Held" fühlen. In Aion kommt man im PvP nicht besonders weit, indem man einmal mit dem Kopf über die Tastatur rollt.

Das Problem sind aber sicher nicht die Spiele, sondern einfach das WoW Spieler WoW für das Maß aller Dinge und für den "Standard" halten. D.h. ein WoW Spieler glaubt alles was nicht so ist wie in WoW wird automatisch als schlecht empfunden. Warum wohl versprechen sich viele WoW Spieler von neuen Spielen wohl eine Art WoW2 ? In WoW sind sie gelangweilt, weil das Spiel ausgelutscht wird und neue Inhalte doch nur immer das gleiche bieten aber das neue Spiel soll trotzdem so wie WoW sein.
Tja und so kann man nach jedem Release überall lesen wie in WoW doch alles besser gelöst ist und man doch alles genau so wie in WoW machen sollte.

Das Gameplay in WoW ist ausgereift, stimmt, das sollte es aber auch sein nach 5 Jahren. Und wieder sieht man eine weitere Problematik. Viele Spieler erwarten, das ein neues MMO mindestens den Stand von WoW mit 5 Jahren Entwicklung haben muss, denn man kann sich ja an Blizzard orientieren und die Fehler vermeiden. Aber das ist falsch. Jedes Spiel entwickelt sich anders und was in dem einen Spiel ein Fehler sein kann, kann in dem anderen das beste überhaupt sein. Jedes MMO muss für sich betrachtet werden und hat seine ganz eigene Entwicklung. WoW hat diesen Prozess genau so durchlaufen. Am Anfang war es genau so voll mit Kinderkrankheiten und die Entwicklung wurde sicher mehr als einmal völlig umgeworfen.
Die Entwicklung von WoW der letzten 5 Jahre ist halt nur auf WoW anwendbar und die von Aion wird nur für Aion gelten.

Die Vorstellungen, die ein WoW Spieler an ein neues Spiel setzt sind geradezu lächerlich. Man sieht es ja allein schon daran, das viele WoW Spieler der Meinung sind, das Spiele mit "nur" 200.000 Spielern Flops sind und das ein Spiel nur gut sein kann, wenn es von Beginn an mehrere Millionen Spieler hat.
Oder auch die typische Aussage : Wenn ein Spiel mindestens keine 5mio Spieler hat, wird es ja nicht weiterentwickelt und kriegt keine Patches oder Updates. Wären die Spielerzahlen aber tatsächlich ausschlaggebend für die Anzahl der Updates müsste für WoW vermutlich jeden Tag ein Inhaltspatch herauskommen, denn WoW kriegt auch nicht mehr Updates als Aion oder Everquest !

Das Problem ist einfach Schubladendenken und das absolute Verweigern mal über den Tellerrand zu schauen. Blizzard hat sich diese Spielerschaft selbst heran gezüchtet, die von sich selbst derart überzeugt ist und sich für etwas besseres hält und ich bin gespannt wie die WoW Spieler auf Blizzards neues MMO reagieren werden. Entweder wechseln alle gleichzeitig dorthin (weil es halt von blizz ist) oder aber auch dieses Spiel wird in der Luft zerrissen, da es ja nicht wie WoW ist !


----------



## Bortaz (17. Januar 2010)

Sorry könnt sagen was ihr wollt Aion reicht bei weitem nicht und niemals an wow ran sorry bis auf die Grafik das war es schon!Viel spass den wow zockern:_)


----------



## bragatok (17. Januar 2010)

hallo zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich out mich gleich mal als wow süchtling.auch ich hab aion ausprobiert und es gefiel mir auch ganz gut. nur auf dauer war es mir dann doch zu öde.die grafik ist ohne zweifel super und es hat auch einige andere gute ansätze ,jedoch fesselt es mich nicht in dem maße wie es wow tut. teils mag es daran liegen das es sich meiner meinung nach wie kaugummi zieht oder daran das man eben nach 4 jahren wow seine freunde nich missen möchte. die beiden spiele zu vergleichen ist jedoch schwierig. ich dneke beide spiele haben ihre *liebhaber* und ihre zielgruppe.für mich jedoch ist es immer wieder wow^^


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Januar 2010)

TF2 ist besser als WoW und Aion zusammen. Die können im PvP nicht mithalten.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (17. Januar 2010)

Bortaz schrieb:


> Sorry könnt sagen was ihr wollt Aion reicht bei weitem nicht und niemals an wow ran sorry bis auf die Grafik das war es schon!Viel spass den wow zockern:_)



Ich finde auch das Birnen niemals an Äpfel heranreichen und Pizza schmeckt auch besser als Pasta....

Bei solchen Kommentaren bin ich doch froh, das ich kein WoW spiele und mich ingame nicht mit Leuten wie dir rumärgern muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nadaria (17. Januar 2010)

es ist ganz einfach

Aion dreht sich alles ums Grinden

WoW liegt mehr auf Teamplay / PVE / Story




Es gibt leuten den machts einen heidenspass zu grinden. 6 millionen abysspunkte hier grinden 3milliarden kinah dort grinden und du hast das beste equip im spiel.

bei wow schaut das anders aus. erstens kommt man meistens nie ans end-equip (d.h. wirklich best in slot überall) noch schafft man es im alleingang....




Ich hab 3 50er in Aion + Twink der auf halben weg ist. Das Spiel hat extrem schöne Char-Modellierung und schöne Grafik (allerdings leblos). Aber leider macht NCSoft nichts draus. Content sind langweilige Grind/Tank&Spank Instanzen in der es schon fast die Regel ist das leute aus langeweile einschlafen.... Zu Weihnachten gabs als Event ein Klavier zum draufhüpfen in der Hauptstadt (ja das war alles) und das vorherige Event waren 3 BonBons per Post.... (ja leider kein witz war auch alles).

Wenn NCSoft auch nur halb soviel arbeit in instanzen/bosse stecken würde wie in die charmodellierung wäre das spiel evtl sogar ein "wow-killer" geworden. so ist und bleibt es etwas für mmo-asien liebhaber.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Januar 2010)

Nadaria schrieb:


> es ist ganz einfach
> 
> Aion dreht sich alles ums Grinden
> 
> ...


 
Und Teamplay ist in Aion kein Faktor? Abyss gehst du solo oder? Die Elite-Quests, die einen erheblichen Teil ausmachen machst du solo? Ansonsten hast du sicherlich recht, wenn du sagst, daß man sehr viel grinden muss.
Und was die Instanzen angeht, stimm ich dir auch zu. Und was die Story betrifft, darüber kann man sich streiten. Am besten fand ich sie bei Aoc, nur leider flachte es gegen später ab.


----------



## Nadaria (17. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Und Teamplay ist in Aion kein Faktor? Abyss gehst du solo oder? Die Elite-Quests, die einen erheblichen Teil ausmachen machst du solo? Ansonsten hast du sicherlich recht, wenn du sagst, daß man sehr viel grinden muss.
> Und was die Instanzen angeht, stimm ich dir auch zu. Und was die Story betrifft, darüber kann man sich streiten. Am besten fand ich sie bei Aoc, nur leider flachte es gegen später ab.


teamplay spielt eher weniger eine rolle. abyss punkte werden die meisten in dredgion / festungsinstanzen gemacht. wobei keine der instanzen besonders einfallsreich gestaltet worden ist und die festungsinstanzen sich wie ein ei dem anderem gleichen. der rest wird über farmen von npc's gemacht. das wenigste in echten pvp kämpfen....


die gruppenzusammenstellung ist völlig egal hauptsache man hat irgend ne plattenklasse irgendwas heilendes und fertig....

klar in der dredgion kann man nur gewinnen wenn man halbwegs zusammen spielen kann allerdings erhält man geringfügig weniger punkte wenn man verliert....




elite-quest... welche elite quest?? du meinst die kampagnen? da gibt es von 100 quests evtl 10 die man in gruppe lösen muss und haben 0 anspruch. töte 10 elite mobs hier - töte ein elite mob in einer instanzierten festung da und weils zu langweilig ist wiederholt man die quest später mit der exakt identischen instanz nochmal nur nennt man die mobs etwas anders....




ganz allein wird man auch in aion nicht glücklich aber man KANN alles alleine erreichen... (bis auf die paar kampagnen quest).




und ich kann dir als eine der ersten 50er sagen der einzige content der im endlvl vorhanden ist:
Dredgion, Dark Poeta und das wars...


Dredgion ist eine mini instanz die 20min dauert (PvPvE) Sprich man hat 6vs6 Leute in ner Kleinen Instanz die einen einzigen Boss beinhaltet. Derjenige gewinnt der am meisten Mobs in der Ini killt. Man verliert Punkte wenn das gegnerische Team einen killt... mit extrem vielen bug using lässt sich aber alles dort aushebeln. 2 assas tarnen sich killen die surkanas in der instanz und somit hat das team am meisten punkte auch wenn der rest beim start afk gammelt. oder einer vom gegnerischen team pullt 20 mobs stirbt in den gegnern und übergibt die aggro den gegner die daraufhin alle wegsterben.... etc

Dark Poeta ist das gleiche Poeta von lvl 1-10 nur etwas dunkler und übersäht mit 50er mobs. ein paar tank&spank bosse (ok es gibt ein paar bosse da muss man tatsächlich mal 3 schritte laufen oder vorher ein generator zerstören) und das wars. Achja und in 95% aller fälle droppen die bosse weiße manasteine die nichtmal 1kinah wert sind und das wars....




ich kann dir nur eins sagen während Dark Poeta schon nach dem fünften mal extrem langweilig wird ist Dredgion auf dauer auch irgendwann langweilig. wenn dort keine des gegnerischen teams wären - wäre die instanz so interessant wie ein glas erbsen....


----------



## Type your name here (17. Januar 2010)

Nadaria schrieb:


> es ist ganz einfach
> 
> Aion dreht sich alles ums Grinden
> 
> WoW liegt mehr auf Teamplay / PVE / Story



Ähm schon klar, also mit pve und story gehe ich ja noch mit aber "Teamplay"? c.O

Bis auf die Inis kann ,man 99% der quests solo machen.

Wenn ich mit meiener Stammgruppe in wow zocke und Queste müssen wir teilweise Items zu 5x sammeln weil die unter den Gruppenmitgliedern nicht geteilt werden, nur bestimmte items werden geteilt (Bosse).

Also unter Teamplay kann man zwar auch was anderes verstehen aber wenn man Teamplay = Gruppenspiel setzt dann trifft das auf WoW nicht zu.
Da gibt es beiweiten bessere Spiele---> Everquest 2 zum Beispiel


----------



## Nadaria (17. Januar 2010)

Type schrieb:


> Ähm schon klar, also mit pve und story gehe ich ja noch mit aber "Teamplay"? c.O
> 
> Bis auf die Inis kann ,man 99% der quests solo machen.
> 
> ...



Das Teamplay bezieht sich nur auf den Endcontent. Keiner wird jemals best in slot haben ohne ein gutes Team/Gilde. Anders in Aion hier kann man theoretisch gesamtes Endequip solo ergrinden. Ich hatte schon nach kürzester Zeit nach 50 das gesamte Miragent Set was das beste PvE Set im Spiel ist. Das einzige was ich jetzt mit dem Main noch erreichen kann ist mir 5 Millionen Abyss Punkte zu ergrinden und dann würde es nichts mehr geben was ich machen könnte.

Ich kann die AP dadurch kriegen in dem ich 1 Million NPC's kille, ca 100.000 Spieler kille, 1000 mal in Dredgion gehe oder 2000-3000 mal die gleiche Festungsinstanz besuche.... 

Es mag in Aion am Anfang nicht den Anschein haben, auch ich hab bis lvl 50 gebraucht um das zu erkennen, aber spätestens nach 1 Woche im Endlvl weiß man das es ein ganz stupider Asia Grinder ohne besondere Tiefe ist (weder im PvP noch im PvE braucht man mehr als 3 Gehirnzellen um was zu erreichen - PvP gilt Masse statt Klasse oder im Dredgion TS und Equip)


----------



## Virthu (18. Januar 2010)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Das Teamplay bezieht sich nur auf den Endcontent. Keiner wird jemals best in slot haben ohne ein gutes Team/Gilde. Anders in Aion hier kann man theoretisch gesamtes Endequip solo ergrinden. Ich hatte schon nach kürzester Zeit nach 50 das gesamte Miragent Set was das beste PvE Set im Spiel ist. Das einzige was ich jetzt mit dem Main noch erreichen kann ist mir 5 Millionen Abyss Punkte zu ergrinden und dann würde es nichts mehr geben was ich machen könnte.
> 
> Ich kann die AP dadurch kriegen in dem ich 1 Million NPC's kille, ca 100.000 Spieler kille, 1000 mal in Dredgion gehe oder 2000-3000 mal die gleiche Festungsinstanz besuche....
> 
> Es mag in Aion am Anfang nicht den Anschein haben, auch ich hab bis lvl 50 gebraucht um das zu erkennen, aber spätestens nach 1 Woche im Endlvl weiß man das es ein ganz stupider Asia Grinder ohne besondere Tiefe ist (weder im PvP noch im PvE braucht man mehr als 3 Gehirnzellen um was zu erreichen - PvP gilt Masse statt Klasse oder im Dredgion TS und Equip)



hört sich nach einem extremen fall von powergaming eines no-real-life-spielers an. lustigerweise hat einer im anderen thread behauptet, aion wäre doof, weil man solo nicht an die beste ausrüstung kommt :-) interessant ist auch, dass du dein miragent nach kürzester zeit auf 50 hattest. das zeigt eben, dass du wie ein irrer die balaur gegrindet hast, extrem viel zeit in berufe(im fall vom kochen vielleicht weniger) gesteckt und unverschämtes glück beim erstellen des herzens der magie gehabt hattest. nunja, gratz. jetzt kannst du zurück nach wow gehen und dort die superspannenden hardmodes machen und marken in den zahlreichen 15-minuten instanzen abstauben, was sicher so viel spannender als besuch von festungsinis, dredgion und spielerkills bei festungsbelagerugen ist. ganz zu schweigen vom tausendwinter, wo natürlich jeder zu jeder zeit mitmachen kann und von arena, wo nie und nimmer ts und ausrüstung entscheidend sind.

nichts für ungut, finde deine aussagen auf der einen seite recht seltsam und und auf der anderen relativ typisch für all die powergamer, die mmos wie die verrückten im ersten oder 2ten monat "durchspielen" und dann emotional werden. über wow wurde von denen haargenau das gleiche nach den ersten 4-5 wochen gesagt.


----------



## Tony B. (18. Januar 2010)

Also mir persönlich hat Aion keinen richtigen Spass gemacht !
Und ich habe es 2 Monate getestet !
Und ich habe es ehrlich gesagt nicht 1 Sekunde mir WoW verglichen.
Das einzige was ich richtig klasse fand war die Grafik aber ich denke an AION sieht man wieder das Grafik nicht alles ist ! 
Ich wills echt nicht schlecht machen bin echt kein Mensch der sowas macht aber fands spielerisch echt nicht berauschend !
Mir wars zu i-wie zu Grinder-Like ! aber ist ja immer geschmacksache ! Für mich ist Wow mit seinen kille 12 defias usw Quest schon nen Grinder!
Aber finde jeder der schnauze voll hat von Wow oder ähnlichem sollte AIOn ne chance geben wer weis vieleicht gefällt es ihm der ihr !


LG 
Andy!


----------



## Männchen (18. Januar 2010)

Findet ihr dieses ewige Vergleichen nicht langsam mal langweilig bzw. dumm?

Stelle mir das gerade vor, wenn es sowas damals mal gegeben hätte ... "Nein Du Noob, Lego ist besser" "Nein, Playmobil rulez" ... glaube die Kinder hätten damals direkt eine Therapie verschrieben bekommen ...


----------



## Bjarni (18. Januar 2010)

Nadaria schrieb:


> ..........
> und ich kann dir als eine der ersten 50er sagen der einzige content der im endlvl vorhanden ist:
> Dredgion, Dark Poeta und das wars...



Und was hattest du vor mehr als 5Jahren in WoW, Straholme, Scholomance in einer 10er Gruppe uiii das waren noch Zeiten, es gab weder BG's noch sonst eine Ini den die ersten Raid Instantzen 
wurden erst 2 Patch Später dazugefügt.
Also gebt doch Aion mal eine Chance und redet nicht immer gleich alles schlecht, denn wenn euch euer geliebtes WoW doch so gefällt frag ich mir nur warum alle immer noch einem neuen Spiel schreien.
Und alle neunen MMo's werden dann auch wieder direkt mit WoW verglichen,und was bringt es? nichts außer man merkt wie süchtig man doch eingetlich nach den 3 buchstaben ist....
Was das Lvl'v in Aion angeht, ja es dauert recht lange im Vergleich zum tot gepachten WoW dort hat das lvl auch mal fast 2 Monate gedauert von 1-60, aber nun leider nicht mehr weil einfach zuviele Leute mimi bei blizz gemacht haben "es dauert alles solange" mimim wir wollen epixxee mimimi.
Ich denke ich kann für alle WoW Veteranen Sprechen früher als die Gummistiefel noch aus Holz waren und Epixxe noch richtig Lila waren da hat WoW mehr Spaß gemacht als heute.
In Aion ist es halt nicht mehr so leicht an irgendein Epic ranzukommen, aber warum müssen denn auch alle leute immer immer immer nur Items haben, freut euch doch mal ein neues Game zu erleben neue Leute kennenlernen usw.


----------



## Nadaria (18. Januar 2010)

Der Punkt ist Straholme, Scholomance waren 1000 mal besser als DP oder Dredgion. Das Problem ist nicht nur der mangelnde Content das Problem ist auch der langweilige/schlecht gemachte Content.

Bzw um es anders auszudrücken. In Aion ist jede Instanz eine Grindinstanz d.h. sie hat 30 quadratische räume und ist vollgestopft mit mobs und mit repeat quest -  man levelt dort und bekommt items wenn man 30-100mal die gleiche instanz besucht. ausser dort 1000mobs zu killen und alle 3h mal nen boss zu kriegen der leichtes tank&spank ist (3min dauert) hat eine instanz aber gar nix.



Wenn NCSoft nur halb soviel Arbeit in den Content stecken würden wie in die Charmodellierung wäre Aion der Hammer. Ich mein das es als Event BonBon'S und nem Klavier zum draufhüpfen gab sagt alles aus was NCSoft unter Content versteht.




Man kann hier alles durch die rosa rote Aion Brille sehen (Und ich spiele kein WoW mehr btw..) aber Fakt ist Support ist "ungenügend", PvE Anspruch ist 0 und PvP ist derzeit nur lowies ganken, rumzergen oder wer hat die größte Masse.... 

Die PvE sind die langweiligsten Instanzen die ich je gesehen habe.. Und das sagt auch jeder der da mehr als 5 mal drinnen war. Man geht halt trotzdem rein um halt mit 0.01% evtl doch noch nen dropp abzukriegen....




Btw Miragent Set - Ja ich hatte Herz der Magie First Try aber ich hatte als Beruf Waffenschmied (schwerer gehts wohl kaum). Was die Blutflecken angeht war ich aber so intelligent mich im Vorfeld schon zu informieren und die von Anfang an aufzukaufen (gab zeiten da hat einer 10k im ah gekostet und nicht 250k)....

Und aus langeweile hab ich bereits wie gesagt 3 50er.... nicht weil ich ein no-life gamer bin sondern weil wenn man aion erstmal durchschaut hat es einfach nur extrem einfach ist..... 

das abyss set ist dagegen nur gegen einen extremen zeitaufwand zu bekommen (Siehe oben). 5millionen ap zu grinden wird aber wohl keinem spass machen (besonders weil man ap schneller verlieren kann als gewinnen falls man es doch mal wagen sollte ins openpvp zu gehen)....


----------



## dedennis (18. Januar 2010)

Weiss nicht was an Aion toll sein soll!?
War am anfang auch begeister dann kamen die Spamer, Boter usw. 
Das scheiss gegrinde geht einem ab lvl 30 auch auf den Geist. 
WOW ist fast genauso scheisse das war mal gut als es noch nicht von einem zum anderen Addon versaut wurde


----------



## ctullhu (18. Januar 2010)

Nadaria schrieb:


> gab sagt alles aus was NCSoft unter Content versteht.
> 
> 
> Und aus langeweile hab ich bereits wie gesagt 3 50er.... nicht weil ich ein no-life gamer bin sondern weil wenn man aion erstmal durchschaut hat es einfach nur extrem einfach ist.....



also... erst baust du 3 50er, dann fällt dir auf dass das spiel mist ist.
ok...


----------



## Ruhkskar (18. Januar 2010)

^^

Also ich sag dazu nur : Leben..und Leben lassen......

Wer WoW spielen will...der soll das tun......

Wer Aion spielen will.... der soll das tun.....

Wer einfach nur meint er müßte die Anonymität des Internets ausnutzen um mit großen Sprüchen um sich zu schmeißen der soll das bitte lassen.....

Und ich geh jetzt EvE zocken........ da streßt wenigstens keiner rum, weil die Leute da meist doch älter sind als in den meisten anderen MMOs, zumindest gibts da keinen MMO Schwanzvergleich den ganzen Tag.....

Und Onlinezeiten beeinflussen nur den Geldstand und nicht das vorrankommen......

Aber das beste ist..... 98% aller MMO Kiddis sind eh von anfang an überfordert mit dem Spiel und hören schnell wieder auf.... so hat man da schön seine Ruhe.... Kein Brachlandchat...kein gespamme oder geflamme.



Einfach göttlich.....


----------



## Nadaria (18. Januar 2010)

ctullhu schrieb:


> also... erst baust du 3 50er, dann fällt dir auf dass das spiel mist ist.
> ok...


Ja wieso hab ich das wohl gemacht. Schonmal den Aion Vision Trailer gesehen? Hier wurde so enorme Änderungen versprochen das ich Hoffnung hatte es ändert sich etwas. Nur das tut es halt nunmal leider nicht. Bisher ist nichtmal ansatzweise etwas angekündigt wo ich sagen würde oh ja da freu ich mich drauf....





Und mal davon abgesehen hat Aion mehr als nur Potential. Es schaut wunderschön aus (bis auf das leblose) es hat absolut super Möglichkeiten seinen Char zu gestalten und es hat eine wunderschöne Detailtreue bei Chars. Darüber Hinaus ist das Kampfsystem und die Kampfanimationen sehr schön gemacht besser als irgendwo sonst.... Auch die Fähigkeiten sind sehr schön und abwechslungsreich gemacht (wenn teils auch Überarbeitung nötig wäre wo sich NCSoft aber gaaaaanz laaaange Zeit lässt - da bis jetzt auch bei offensichtlichen Fehlern nichts gemacht worden ist).




Eigentlich hat Aion alles was man sich wünschen würde - wäre da nicht der total einfallslose, langweilige und fehlende content und der fehlende support. NCSoft hat selber mal gesagt das derzeit die meisten Resourcen in Blade & Soul stecken weil Aion ja ach so gut läuft. (Das die Server immer leerer werden fällt aber inzwischen jedem auf - siehe offizielles forum)


----------



## Adhira (18. Januar 2010)

Also ich spiele beides Wow und Aion, allerdings finde ich kann man die beiden Spiele nicht wirklich vergleichen, denn WoW hat schon eine sehr lange Entwicklung und Veränderung hinter sich hat schon einige Content Patches bekommen und auch die Community hat schon einige Veränderungen durchgemacht. Aion dagegen hat das alles eigentlich noch vor sich von daher ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich möglich da Vergleiche zu ziehen.
Solange ein Spiel Spaß macht spiel ich es und sobalds mir keinen mehr macht lass ich es bleiben ganz einfach, wieso muss man denn da immer vergleichen á la meine Frau, mein Haus, meine Jacht und mein Auto?


----------



## Stancer (18. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie kannst du deine Powergamer-Meinung nicht auf die Allgemeinheit übertragen. Ich hab noch nicht mal einen 50er und geniesse das Spiel jederzeit.

Wenn du dich also beschwerst, das du nichts mehr zu tun hast, weil du 16Std am Tag spielst und zu dieser kleinen Gruppe gehörst die halt alles schon gesehen haben ist das dein Problem. Die Masse ist jedenfalls noch nicht so weit und der Entwickler wird sich immer an der Masse orientieren und nicht an einer Hand voll Powergamer, die alles nach 2Std durch haben und so tun als ginge es in dem Spiel um Leben und Tod oder um die Weltmeisterschaft....

Seh es halt mal so : Angenommen das Spiel wird nach exakt 500 Spielstunden langweilig. Ein Powergamer hat das vermutlich nach 1 Monat erreicht, ein Normalspieler erreicht diesen Status aber erst nach 6 Monaten. Nach deiner Aussage aber ist das Spiel aber bereits nach 1 Monat auch für den Normalspieler unattraktiv !


----------



## Nadaria (18. Januar 2010)

also ich weiß ja nicht wie du spielst aber in meiner legion waren alle egal ob schichtarbeiter, mütter von 6 kindern, wegen krankheit 1 monats pausierer etc 50 und zwar alle!

sorry mit powergaming hat das nichts zu tun. ich kann einen char innerhalb von 1woche von 0-50 spielen... DAS ist powergaming.... das in 4monaten zu machen ist völlig normal...


----------



## DruffDruff (18. Januar 2010)

Du bekommst von mir 24h*7 = 168h Zeit und darfst einen Charakter deiner Wahl hochspielen. Das ganze musst du auf Video aufnehmen. Schaffst du es gebe ich dir 500 Euro, schaffst du es nicht gibst du mir 250 Euro.Woher weiss ich nur, dass niemand diese Wette eingeht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamai-Arthas (18. Januar 2010)

immer die selben themen -.-




jedes spiel hat seinen reiz es zu verallgemeinern ist ein grober fehler - nicht umsonst haben die meisten aion spieler vorher über mehrere jahre wow gespielt


----------



## Mayestic (18. Januar 2010)

ehrlich gesagt isses mir egal wer hier von wem klaut
auch wow ist geklaut
als wow release hatte waren die foren voll damit 
warum sollte man das rad auch neu erfinden ? 
in wow ist finde ich die benutzerfreundlichkeit sehr hoch
alles ist einfach zu verstehn und wenn man mal ein problem hat *hust* bekommt man auch immerhalb von 72 Stunden einen GM zu sprechen ^^
was interessierts mich ob das interface 1:1 übernommen wurde ?
es ist ein neues spiel, neues land, neue regeln, neue zauber
wenn auch alles mit altem vermischt denn questen tut man in aion genauso wie in wow
auch in aion gibts sinnlose sammel X brunge a nach b, finde npc nummer 1000284932784
auch in aion gibts die standartklassenverteilung heiler tank dd
wie in jedem anderen spiel auch
es wird nix mehr neues erfunden
es gibt nur noch neu designte virtuelle welten
neues pvp system
mit dem fliegen bzw gleiten in aion komme ich z.b. garnicht klar aber ich hab ja auch erst 5 chars mit max level 19 ^^ 
ich teste alles mal an 
wenn ich mich für iwas entscheide ok wenn nicht, nächste spiel testen, wayne
das spiel interessiert mich aber ich hoppse sowieso nur noch von einem zum anderen und spiele alle wenigstens mal 30 Tage lang

und wenns mal wieder einen vergleich geben soll ^^ mit einem 5 jahre altem wow kann sich kein einziges spiel ernsthaft messen, nicht heute und nicht in zukunft, eher niemals. wems gefällt solls spielen wems nicht gefällt solls lassen
ist ja nicht mehr so als gäbe es nur ein brauchbares onlienspiel so wie bei mir damals da gabs ausser UO höchstens noch meridian59 aber das gefiel mir eben nicht


----------



## Stancer (18. Januar 2010)

Nadaria schrieb:


> also ich weiß ja nicht wie du spielst aber in meiner legion waren alle egal ob schichtarbeiter, mütter von 6 kindern, wegen krankheit 1 monats pausierer etc 50 und zwar alle!
> 
> sorry mit powergaming hat das nichts zu tun. ich kann einen char innerhalb von 1woche von 0-50 spielen... DAS ist powergaming.... das in 4monaten zu machen ist völlig normal...



Ich spiele ganz gemütlich, mache das wozu ich gerade Lust habe und starre nicht permanent auf den EP Balken oder mache mir Gedanken welche Items ich gerade trage.

Meistens logge ich ein und unterhalte mich mit den gildenmitgliedern und dann wird beraten was man macht. Da wir ne recht kleine Gilde sind kann das dann auch mal bedeuten, das der 35 dem 25er bei der Kampagnenquest hilft. Alles absolut gemütlich.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (18. Januar 2010)

_




 Ein Kind bevorzugt das Schippchen das andere das Förmchen, beide spielen im Sandkasten. Wer gewinnt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_​


----------



## La Saint (18. Januar 2010)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> _ Ein Kind bevorzugt das Schippchen das andere das Förmchen, beide spielen im Sandkasten. Wer gewinnt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Dritte mit dem Bagger.

Alte WoW-Weisheit ^^

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Nadaria (18. Januar 2010)

@darkblood

Das Problem was ich habe ist das es derzeit gar kein Spiel gibt was mir wirklich Spass macht.

WoW ist ein Klasse Spiel was durch die ich hab den längeren Schwanz Community zerstört worden ist. Egal wohin man schaut man liest nur noch sowas wie "Buhu der macht 3dps mehr als ich nerv nerv nerv..." Als würde nur noch der Kindergarten das Spiel spielen. Dazu kommt noch die etwas gewöhnungsbdürftige Komikgrafik.

Aion hat super Potential scheitert aber am öden Inhalt - Und Änderung leider nicht in Sicht da sich derzeit auf Blade & Soul konzentriert wird.

AoC hat Potential aber was daraus geworden ist weiß inzwischen jeder..

WAR - Augenkrebsgrafik und gute ideen mehr schlecht als recht umgesetzt.

Guildwars - Instanzierung




Meine Hoffnungen liegen derzeit auf GuildWars2 da Sandbox MMO's ala Mortal Online für mich weniger was sind. Auch fänd ich es Klasse falls tatsächlich sowas von Blizzard kommt wie ein FPS MMORPG ala Hellgate nur solider umgesetzt...

Bis es soweit ist quäl ich mich von einem Spiel zum anderen in der Hoffnung das jemand mal das souverän umsetzt was er sich vornimmt wie Blizzard und ArenaNet (GW) es vorgemacht haben. Meiner Meinung nach sind GuildWars und WoW die derzeit einzigen MMO's die für den europäischen Markt qualitativ entwickelt worden sind und nicht schnell schnell auf den Markt geworfen wurden und natürlich auch Lotro von Codemasters für diejenigen die es mögen (Story).


----------



## Nahemis (18. Januar 2010)

Also ich spiele gerne Aion. Ich habe vorher WoW gespielt und finde das es immer noch ein gutes Spiel ist. Wenn z.b jemand neu mit mmorpgs anfangen möchte würde ich ihm wohl WoW empfehlen weil :
- einsteigerfreundlich und geringer Schweregrad beim questen
- man kann auch mit wenig Zeitaufwand was erreichen
- viele Instanzen die auch für Einsteiger gut zu schaffen sind
- PvP nur wenn man es will
- Raidinstanzen bis zu 25 Mitspielern

Ich spiele nun Aion weil:
- das questen und leveln schwerer ist ( z.b. man muss aufpassen wieviele Gegner man pullt sonst ist man ganz schnell tot)
- ich viel Wert auf gute Grafik lege (tolle Landschaften ,Rüstung sieht super aus, man hebt sich mehr von der Masse ab, tolle Animationen beim Kämpfen)
- mir die Instanzen und das Gruppenspiel besser gefallen ( taktischen Vorgehen und mal nen Gegner in nen Baum verwandeln damit die Gruppe am leben bleibt)
- Gruppenspiel nicht erst mit max Stufe anfängt
- open PvP mit Festungsbelagerungen ( für sehr viele Mitspieler)
- tolles Handwerkssystem (man kann sinnvolle Sachen herstellen z.b. Rüstung die gute Werte haben und nicht nur für max Stufe)
- Flugkämpfe
- Videosequenzen die den eigenen Avatar als Helden zeigen
- Bossraids für bis zu 24 Mitspielern

Da für mich jetzt mehr Punkte bei den Vorteilen von Aion stehen hab ich mich für Aion entschieden.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (18. Januar 2010)

Nadaria schrieb:


> @darkblood
> 
> WoW ist ein Klasse Spiel was durch die ich hab den längeren Schwanz Community zerstört worden ist. Egal wohin man schaut man liest nur noch sowas wie "Buhu der macht 3dps mehr als ich nerv nerv nerv..." Als würde nur noch der Kindergarten das Spiel spielen. Dazu kommt noch die etwas gewöhnungsbdürftige Komikgrafik.



Ich fürchte leider dass das Klientel von MMO´s im allgemeinem nicht mehr zu retten ist. Egal was in zukunft für Spiele erscheinen, wenn es nicht sehr Geheim gehalten wird wirst du dort schon bald das selbe Publikum antreffen.
Vielleicht war die Zeit wo man nur mit ner Kreditkarte zahlen konnte doch nicht so schlecht. Obwohl, da würd ich wohl auch nie gespielt haben.


----------



## Ascalonier (18. Januar 2010)

Nadaria schrieb:


> @darkblood
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das wird sich noch zeigen ob Guild Wars2 genau so gut ist wie Guild Wars, aber allein schon der Gedanke ein Char mit ne Kanone oder ein Mörser finde ich total abgefahren.
Mich jückt schon in den Fingern. Das gibt eine Völkerwanderung von den anderen MMO,s hin zu Guild Wars2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. Januar 2010)

Nadaria schrieb:


> es ist ganz einfach
> 
> Aion dreht sich alles ums Grinden
> 
> ...



Tja, dazu muss man wohl nix sagen, wenn du in der zeit 3 50er hast dann gibt es

a) kaum geshchlafen und 18h gezockt

b) BOT

oder

c) du kloppst den ganzen tag nur mobs damit du "endlich" 50 bist, in diesem punkt muss man dir zustimmen für dich war bzw. ist aion reines grinden



Nadaria schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist Straholme, Scholomance waren 1000 mal besser als DP oder Dredgion. Das Problem ist nicht nur der mangelnde Content das Problem ist auch der langweilige/schlecht gemachte Content.



Ich verstehe nicht wie man Dredgion langweili finden kann. Es bietet für alle die die sofort aufschreien wenn sie einen gegner sehen und sich und ihre ap retten wollen eine gute art pvp zu machen und auch für alle anderen, da es j nicht schlecht pukte gibt. Außerdem macht es doch Spaß sich mit einer gleichwertigen gruppe zu messen wenn sonst ja nur der größere zerg gewinnt? Das wird ja immer als Problem aufgelistet und hier ist es nunmal nicht so. Klar ärgert man sich wenn man so "assis" als gegner hat, die einem die surkanas weghauen bzw. mobs adden. Ich für meinen teil denke mir da nur, mein gott wenn sies nötig haben uns so die Punkte zu nehmen. 

Nun zu Poeta: Ist dir die instanz langweilig weil man "bewertet" wird d.h. man muss sich halt auch mal anstrengen, mein gott wir kommen immo auch nicht über den b-rang raus aber wenn wir uns eingespielt haben bzw. noch ein paar drops mitgenommen haben ist dann auch mal ein a-run drin, und eins kann mir keiner erzählen dass die bosse in poeta leichter seien als die in wow, die bosse kann man etwa mit denen aus stahlharke(unten/mitte) vergleichen. Ich habe keine Ahnung was man gegen poeta haben kann?^^


----------



## Nahemis (18. Januar 2010)

Hier ist ein schönes Video von WoW und eins von Aion als die Spiele auf den Markt kamen. Ich finde der Unterschied ist sichtbar.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXDkVgh6lLc

http://de.aiononline.com/board/videos/view?articleID=16&page=2


----------



## Nadaria (18. Januar 2010)

@Feuerwirbel

Also mal am Beispiel der 50er Miragent Quest die als Belohnung her wie gesagt das beste PvE Set im Spiel ist.


Step1: Grind 4 Millionen Kianh - > fertig


Step2: Rede mit 10 Npc's wobei der erste Ingame Zeit um 10:00 der nächste Ingamezeit um 9:00 der Nächste Ingame zeit um 8:00 da ist etc ist... also reine Zeitschinderei. Noch dazu ist nichtmal garantiert das der NPC da ist dann heißts wieder 2h langwarten bis ein Ingame tag rum ist. Wenn man mit der hochspannenden Questreihe fertig ist -> Grinde 4 Millionen Kinah -> fertig

Step3: Erledige folgende quest 30x mal: 10 vivelflügel, 10 salibardo zungen, 10 abex..., 10 ... von den fliegen also sammel insgesamt 40 teile von 4 verschiedenen mobs mit 40% dropchance. auf deutsch kille ~150mobs 30x = kille 4500mobs. dann wieder grinde 4 millionen kinah -> fertig

step4: grinde 60millionen kinah -> kauf 125 kochende balaur blutflecke, 12 herzen 3 erstklassige flux des experten (mache vorher 3000 workorder quest um beruf auf 449 zu bringen) und versuch ein herz zu craften was proccen muss. falls fail -> grinde 60millionen. wenn fertig grinde nochmal 5millionen (schwurstein) -> fertig

step5: grinde 6 millionen kauf dir einen tränenextraktor -> grinde 20 tränen die alle 2h für 10min sichtbar auf 40 verschiedenen spots random erscheinen. wobei von den 40 spots nur 2-3 erscheinen und man glück haben muss das man innerhalb der 10min an den richtigen spots vorbei läuft. danach das alte spiel grinde 4 millionen für schwurstein -> fertig

step6: kille ~1200 calydons (für 600drops) + 300 mobs im core -> grinde 12 millionen für schwurstein -> fertig




ne aber aion ist kein grinder.........




und sorry darkpoeta haben wir schon nach dem zweiten mal A-Rating gehabt. das macht es auch nicht interssanter.... rating = mach 18000punkte (indem man mobs killt) innerhalb von 2h -> S-Rating (höchstes rating). das ist kein anspruch. hier gehts nur darum dir einen plan zu überlegen welche mobs in welcher reihenfolge man killt um innerhalb von 2h die punktzahl zu erreichen - equip vorausgesetzt....


----------



## Killerkrebs (18. Januar 2010)

Mayestic schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt isses mir egal wer hier von wem klaut
> auch wow ist geklaut
> als wow release hatte waren die foren voll damit
> warum sollte man das rad auch neu erfinden ?
> ...



stimme ich dir nur zu mit denn quests. aber 5 chars auf lvl 19 das sagt ja mal absolut nix aus, und wenn dir das spiel dann doch nicht gefällt, lol darfür wären mit die 50&#8364; dann doch zu viel. um nur zu gucken, ob mir das spiel gefällt. darum sollte man ja die betas spielen um eindrücke zu bekommen. und selbst in denn WE oder die letzte beta woche hättest locker lvl 25 machen können, und dann gesehen aha ok das spiel ist nix für mich. aber ok geht mich nix an wie du es machst, vllt sitzt ja auf einer geld quelle und kannst es dir immer leisten im monat kp 4 spiele zu kaufen um sie nur zu testen und evtl. weiter zu spielen wenn sie dir gefallen. aber ich finde es schwachsinn. und zu der nadaria dein comend zu dem du wirst nie end eq haben, das ist doch nicht dein ernst oder mein kumpel der spiel auch wow und denn fehlten auch nur 2 teile ein ring und schmuckstück glaub ich dann hätte er end eq. ok jetzt ist das was anderes jetzt sind neue inzen und raid dazu gekommen, aber das wird bei ihm wohl auch nicht lange dauern dann halt er wieder überall denn besten slot drine. und mit denn quests ob in aion oder wow kannst du mit manchen klassen die grp q auch solo machen, oder du machst es wie ich holst dir dein horden kumpel wo bei ich allianz gespielt habe und der soll dir helfen ging auch wunderbar man muss nur wissen wie xD. 


in meiner gilde in aion wurde vorgestern der zweite gehackt. ich habe kein plan wie die das hin kriegen die leute zu hacken aber es ist scheisse egal in welchen game. und aion gefällt mir sehr gut wobei ich echt am überlegen bin wieder zu wow zurück zu kehren, und mein alli tank zum orc mache aber mir fällt die entscheidung so schwer da mir aion echt richtig spass macht. aber sollte auch ich eines tages gehackt werden dann werde ich das aufjeden fall tuhn

naja ich finde es gibt kein unterschied zwischen quests von wow und aion oder sonst ein mmo, wie willst du denn sonst quests machen wenn nicht so wie dann?? also ist es doch egal ob du in aion 30x das sammeln muss oder mit 10 verschiedenen npc`s reden musst. denn sone quests gibt es in wow auch.

und ich hoffe dieses thema bald vom tisch, weil wie schon einer vor mir sagte man kann keine pizza mit pasta oder (auto mit fahrrad) vergleichen sind und bleiben es 2 verschiedene spiele.


----------



## Killerkrebs (18. Januar 2010)

also von denn zwei videos sagt doch schon alles welches besser ist oder ??? 
eindeutig aion wo bei wow kein schlechtes spiel ist sonst würde es ja nicht das meist verkaufteste spiel der welt sein. 

vllt. ist noch nicht alles so in aion wie sie es versprochen haben aber es wird bestimmt noch kommen und ich hoffe nicht das es erst ende 2010 kommt.


----------



## Nadaria (18. Januar 2010)

grafik ist nicht alles ich kann auch nen tolles video über kitty online machen wie es nachher ausschaut ist was anderes.

wieso spielen heute noch tausende spieler diablo2?? auch wenn die grafik heute eher an pacman erinnert und augenkrebs garantiert ist scheint es dennoch spass zu machen.

AoC hat ne hammergrafik aber würden froh sein wenn sie die spielerzahlen von diablo2 hätten ...


----------



## Klos1 (18. Januar 2010)

Nadaria schrieb:


> WAR - Augenkrebsgrafik und gute ideen mehr schlecht als recht umgesetzt.



Zugegeben, die Warhammer-Grafik ist nichts besonderes. Aber wenn man sich hier beschwert und auf der anderen Seite bei Wow dir Grafik nicht bemängelt, dann hat man meiner Meinung nach Tomaten auf den Augen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killerkrebs (18. Januar 2010)

kann ich nix drüber sagen da ich diablo und aoc nicht gespielt habe


----------



## Stancer (18. Januar 2010)

Nadaria schrieb:


> grafik ist nicht alles ich kann auch nen tolles video über kitty online machen wie es nachher ausschaut ist was anderes.
> 
> wieso spielen heute noch tausende spieler diablo2?? auch wenn die grafik heute eher an pacman erinnert und augenkrebs garantiert ist scheint es dennoch spass zu machen.
> 
> AoC hat ne hammergrafik aber würden froh sein wenn sie die spielerzahlen von diablo2 hätten ...



Lustigerweise hat Diablo 2, das von vielen WoW Spielern ja hoch gelobt wird, ja genau das was sie bei neuen Spielen immer als erstes bemängeln. 

1. schlechte Grafik
2. Grinden

Da sieht man eigentlich auch schon mit welcher Willkür sich so mancher Blizzard Fanboy seine Meinung über neue Spiele bildet.


----------



## Cornholio01 (18. Januar 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Hier ist ein schönes Video von WoW und eins von Aion als die Spiele auf den Markt kamen. Ich finde der Unterschied ist sichtbar.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=XXDkVgh6lLc
> 
> http://de.aiononline...cleID=16&page=2



Tut mir leid, aber mit dem Videovergleich kann ich nichts anfangen, den...


1. ist das WoW Video vom Jahre 2001, sprich ein prototyp. Wenn dann vergleichen wir mal das Aion Video mit dem hier : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_X6ry_kQ_k&feature=related

2. Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, stehst du auf der Seite von Aion. Ich muss hier mal WoW ein wenig verteidigen (obwohl ich es selber nicht [mehr] spiele). WoW wurde 2005 auf den Markt gebracht. Aion kam 2009 auf den Markt, also ca. 4 Jahre Unterschied. Falls man hier jetzt von der Graphik ausgehen will, is klar, dass hier Aion ein Stückchen besser ist, allerdings kann man im Vergleich Far Cry mit Call of Duty mordern warfare 2 auch nicht vergleichen. 
Ich persönlich finde aber, dass jedes Spiel seinen reiz hat. Wobei ich gemerkt habe, dass bei mir die Motivation ab lv 22 nach lies (ab Eltnen). Ich will eine neue Welt erleben und nicht nach tausenden von Lebenskraftgewinnungsquests beginnen, Killquests zu machen und wenn man mit denen fertig ist, zum grinden beginnt.


Mein Traum von einem perfekten MMO (Fantasy)

Standard halt, gute Graphik (vor allem passende), netter Sound
Ich steh auf verschiedene Rassen, 6-7 verschiedene Klassen, die sich im Gameplay gut unterscheiden
traumhafte Welt, die fasziniert (WoW hat es vorgemacht, Winterlandschaften, einöden, wälder, gruslige gegenden, tundras, wüsten, flachland, unterwasserwelten, große städte, gebirge)
usw.


sodala
mfg


----------



## Klos1 (18. Januar 2010)

Cornholio01 schrieb:


> traumhafte Welt, die fasziniert (WoW hat es vorgemacht, Winterlandschaften, einöden, wälder, gruslige gegenden, tundras, wüsten, flachland, unterwasserwelten, große städte, gebirge)



Da muss ich dir recht geben. Von der Artenvielfalt der Maps hat mich Wow auch absolut überzeugt. Eine derartige Vielfalt wünsche ich mir auch von Star Wars. In Aion empfinde ich die Asmo-Karten als etwas arg trist.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (19. Januar 2010)

Cornholio01 schrieb:


> Ich muss hier mal WoW ein wenig verteidigen (obwohl ich es selber nicht [mehr] spiele).



du musst WoW gegen AION nicht verteidigen..da liegen welten in der spielqualität..aion hat es nichtmal verdient überhaupt im zusammenhang mit WoW genannt zu werden


----------



## DruffDruff (19. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Lustigerweise hat Diablo 2, das von vielen WoW Spielern ja hoch gelobt wird, ja genau das was sie bei neuen Spielen immer als erstes bemängeln.
> 
> 1. schlechte Grafik
> 2. Grinden
> ...



Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Ich kritisiere den motivationslosen Grind in Aion. In Aion finde ich auf Level 30 Items und bin dem Item innerhalb von 10 Tagen weggelevelt. Aion baut einfach keine Verbindung zum Charakter und dem Equipment auf. In D2 konnte man schon im einfachsten Modus Items finden die "Endgame" tauglich waren. In Aion kann ich alles mit Level 50 wegwerfen was ich bis dahin gefunden, gecraftet etc. habe. (das gleiceh ist übrigens auch eins der Probleme wieso WoW immer weniger Leute heiss macht, die Itemspirale ist einfach viel zu schnell und es ist total sinnlos sich hardmode Equip für seinen Charakter zu besorgen, da es mit dem nächsten Tierpatch wieder Schnee von Gestern ist)


----------



## Daryst (19. Januar 2010)

@DruffDruff

Dann bin ich der Meinung das sich Leute wie du, das Spiel kaufen, wenn es kurz vor dem wirklichen Ende steht( Server aus etc.), dann hast du das Porb nicht mehr, das du immer wieder neues eq holen musst^^


----------



## Bebbe77 (19. Januar 2010)

So nun muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgegeben: Es gibt nicht besseres als WOW glaubt mir Leute !!!

Auch ich spiel seit dem start von WOW und nach paar Jahren wurde es mir auch immer mehr langweiliger, deshalb ich dachte probierst mal was anderes und legst deinen WOW Account auf Eis.

So nach Age of Conan, Warhammer Online, HdRo, Runes of Magic und nach dem sooooo bejubelten Aion back to WOW.

Gut die Grafik ist schon nice von Aion aber bitte ^^ 2009 war zu erwarten, jetz kommt das große Aber:

Die Dungeons werden nie so gut gemacht und abwechslungsreich sein wie bei WOW
Die Bosse und ihre Fähigkeiten werden niergends schöner und naja anspruchsvoller gemacht sein als bei WOW
Der Content im allgemeinen ist riesig und auch sehr abwechslungsreich
Archivements wie bei WOW zumindest so nett gemacht werdet ihr niergends anders sehen
Die Community wie bei WOW werdet ihr missen
Anzahl der Spieler, Möglichkeit Gruppen zu finden, ist sehr gut
und am Schluß nicht zu vergessen, wie ich finde, den sehr sehr sehr hervorrangenden Support!!!

btw WOW bleibt ontop !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Type your name here (19. Januar 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> du musst WoW gegen AION nicht verteidigen..da liegen welten in der spielqualität..aion hat es nichtmal verdient überhaupt im zusammenhang mit WoW genannt zu werden



Und du hast es nicht verdient, hier dein sinnlosen müll abzulassen...

Wie in jedem beknackten Thread auf Buffed geht es doch eigentlich nur um WoW vs xyz

Und irgendwelche Leute die nach 1 Jahr nach dem release des Spiels fragen: *Lohnt es sich noch (insert random mmo here) anzufangen??*

Unsinnigkeiten die die Welt nicht braucht meiner meinung nach.

Wer WoW zockt spielt es halt solange wie es ihm/ihr spass macht...
Wer Aion zockt spielt es solange wie es ihm/ihr spass macht....

Wer irgend ein anderes MMO zockt was ihm spass macht spielt es halt solange...
Und sollte man kein Bock mehr haben kann man sich auch begraben lassen oder "What ever".

90% der User due auf Buffed posten ham grade mal 1 mmo gezockt und dürfen das Wort "Vergleich" nicht einmal denken.

So long

Edit:



Bebbe77 schrieb:


> *1.* Die Dungeons werden nie so gut gemacht und abwechslungsreich sein wie bei WOW
> *2*. Die Bosse und ihre Fähigkeiten werden niergends schöner und naja anspruchsvoller gemacht sein als bei WOW
> *3*. Der Content im allgemeinen ist riesig und auch sehr abwechslungsreich
> *4*. Archivements wie bei WOW zumindest so nett gemacht werdet ihr niergends anders sehen
> ...



1. Wenn du nicht grade Nostradamus bist, und mit ein Bewis bringst, ist das Unsinn
2. Ebenso...wie 1.
3. Kann man noch zustimmen, kenne auch keinen größeren Content und Story
4. Warhammer und Everquest 2
5. Oh ja total...Ihc vermisse jetzt schon die schlagwörter *"mind 3,4 k dps"* und *"mind xyz gearscore"*
6. Was Inis betrifft ja, was den PvP Content angeht gab es da mal beiweiten bessere Zeiten.
7. Wenn du meinst... >.<


----------



## wh1teSpirit (19. Januar 2010)

WoW hat ein geniales grundprinzip - keine Frage!

Aber:
Durch die ganzen Addons musste ja immer was "besser werden", daher...
... ist in WoW ein Gegenstand nicht mehr wirklich was wert. Man wird geradezu mit Epics beworfen. Erinnert sich noch jemand an die Zeiten, als man Ehrfürchtig vor jemandem auf die Knie fiel, der T3 komplett hatt? 
... ist einfach nur noch Stress. Immer nach dem Motto "Juhu, ich hab das höchste T-Set! - Momentmal, bringt mir ja gar nix, das nächste kommt ja schon in 2 Wochen -.-"
... ist WoW zum schönen Geldquell für Blizz verkommen.. und das merkt man auch finde ich. Es wird immer irgendwas neues durchgedrückt, womit sich noch Geld machen lässt.. dass es noch keinen Item-Shop gibt wundert mich. - Obwohl, der wird dank Marken undso ja gar nicht gebraucht.. man bekommt ja eh alles vor die Füße geworfen.

Ich fand WoW war mal so ein schönes Spiel, ohne hektik, wer mal was erreicht hatte, konnte sich was drauf einbilden und musste sich nicht schon wieder auf das nächstbessere vorbereiten, dass dann eh jeder hat.

Gerade das gefällt mir an Aion. Die guten Items liegen nicht auf den Straßen. Außerdem finde ich das Berufe-System besser gemacht (z.B. mit Crits unso). Und grafisch ist WoW einfach alt.. und viel lässt sich da auch nciht mehr mit tollen neuen Feuer-Effekten rausholen.
Was mich an Aion stört ist nur so ein bisschen, dass die Leute dort wohl nicht so gerne Reden.. xD /s ist manchmal auch bei regelrechten Spieler-Massen total sinnlos, weil's keinen juckt.

Sooo.. genug über WoW (bzw. dem alten WoW Nach-)geweint ;D 
Hab nix gegen WoW-Spieler - im Gegenteil. Aber mich nervt das stressige System mittlerweile ziemlich.


Also^^ haut rein, Leude!

Lg,
wh1teSpirit


----------



## Stancer (19. Januar 2010)

Man merkt Bebbe an, das er noch nicht viele andere MMO gespielt hat. Wenn er die WoW Community toll findet, was würde er dann wohl zur EQ oder Vanguard community sagen ? Evtl. gehört er auch zu denen, die sich mehr mit Wörtern, die nicht im Duden zu finden sind, verständigen "ey rofl ich roxxor da weg ey". Dann fühlt er sich in WoW natürlich Pudelwohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das er das mit der Gruppensuche anspricht ist eh ein Witz, da er offensichtlich gar nicht die Erfahrung hat wie es in den anderen Spielen mit Gruppensuche aussieht. Aber lass mich raten : Seiner Logik nach denkt er vermutlich : 10 Millionen Spieler = 10 Millionen potenzielle Gruppenkameraden, ein Spiel wie EQ2 mit "gefloppten" 150k Spielern.... da ist die Chance natürlich dann auch 66mal kleiner, weil EQ2 66mal weniger Spieler hat.

Alles in allem kann man das was er von sich gibt auch "Tellerrand-Denken" nennen.


----------



## Mayestic (19. Januar 2010)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Bis es soweit ist quäl ich mich von einem Spiel zum anderen in der Hoffnung das jemand mal das souverän umsetzt was er sich vornimmt wie Blizzard und ArenaNet (GW) es vorgemacht haben. Meiner Meinung nach sind GuildWars und WoW die derzeit einzigen MMO's die für den europäischen Markt qualitativ entwickelt worden sind und nicht schnell schnell auf den Markt geworfen wurden und natürlich auch Lotro von Codemasters für diejenigen die es mögen (Story).



das ist auch mein Problem aber ich denke mal da die Ursache eine ganz andere ist. Schau dir neue Spieler an die noch nie ein Onlinespiel gespielt haben. Für diese Spieler ist ihr erstes Spiel Faszination pur. Für mich fing alles mit Ultima Online an. Diese unglaubliche Freiheit die man dort hatte bekam man in keinem anderen Titel mehr. Man durfte richtiges OpenPVP machen, es gab zwar ein paar tolle Items aber so richtig IMBA war keins, wenn dich einer umgenietet hat war ALLES weg bis auf dein Spellbook. Man konnte Häuser bauen von der kleinen 1 Mann 3x3 Meter Hütte bis zum Castle, vorrausgesetzt man findet ein Baugrundstück. Das wiederrum konnte überall in der Welt sein es gab keine Instanzierten Housing-Ghettos wie in DAoC oder WAR. Jeder konnte seine Hütte dahin setzen wo er wollte bzw wo Bauland frei war. Dann dieses RecallSystem ähnlich unserem heutigen Bindsteinen nur viel flexibler. DU konntest Runen mit dir herumtragen, soviele du wolltest.....hmm naja ok ich glaube es passten max 125 in eine Tasche aber mehrere Taschen in eine Tasche ^^. Diese Runen konntest du an jeder x-belibigen Stelle in der Welt markieren und dann portest du dich genau an diese Stelle zurück wenn du willst. Iwann gabs dann Bücher in die man diese Runen packen konnte und schon gab es Spieler die stapelten viele Bücher übereinander. In jedem Buch war Platz für ettliche Runen und man konnte wenn das Haus frei zugänglich war quasi von diesen Ortesammlungen zu jedem Ort der Welt porten auch zu Orten wo man selber noch nie war. Kam man dort an markierte man seine eigene Rune und so weiter.

Ich habe jahrelang nach einem Nachfolger für UO gesucht und ihn nicht gefunden. Ganz alleine die Menschen die ich kennenlernen konnte und mit denen ich jahrelang zusammengespielt habe, die ich von unzähligen ICQ Gesprächen besser kennengelernt habe, Spieler die ich auf RealLife-Treffen persönlich kennenlernen konnte, das war der Grund warum ich z.b. mit WoW angefangen habe bzw vorher DAoC.

Seitdem bin ich auch der Suche und so langsam dämmerts mir das ich meine beste OnlineZeit und mein bestes Spiel schon gespielt habe ist der Rest nur Zeitvertreib.


----------



## Mariell (19. Januar 2010)

ach auf lvl 16 wars noch lustig ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wart nur bis du dann den 10millionsten käfer umhaust und dann frustriert feststellst das sich auf deiner xp leiste nur ein millimeter bewegt hat so gegen lvl 36 ^^

das spiel ist wunderschön zum anschauen, aber aufgrund von mangel an abwechslung in den mittelhohen levelbereichen wird es schnell langweilig.
im endgame is dann nur noch pvp gefragt (was wir ja alle vorher gewusst haben) nur das es wirklich krass eintönig wird. 
hoffentlich ändern die das bald und bringen mehr kontent, sonst seh ich persönlich schwarz für aions zukunft


----------



## Klos1 (19. Januar 2010)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Ich kritisiere den motivationslosen Grind in Aion. In Aion finde ich auf Level 30 Items und bin dem Item innerhalb von 10 Tagen weggelevelt. Aion baut einfach keine Verbindung zum Charakter und dem Equipment auf. In D2 konnte man schon im einfachsten Modus Items finden die "Endgame" tauglich waren. In Aion kann ich alles mit Level 50 wegwerfen was ich bis dahin gefunden, gecraftet etc. habe. (das gleiceh ist übrigens auch eins der Probleme wieso WoW immer weniger Leute heiss macht, die Itemspirale ist einfach viel zu schnell und es ist total sinnlos sich hardmode Equip für seinen Charakter zu besorgen, da es mit dem nächsten Tierpatch wieder Schnee von Gestern ist)



Das ist dann aber das Problem der Leute, bei denen es nur um Items geht. Und ich behaupte erneut, wenn du in Wow die ganzen Leute, die einfach nur gierig auf ihr nächstes Epic sind, mal wegrechnen würdest, dann hätte Wow nur noch die Hälfte aller Kunden, wenn überhaupt.

Raiden wird irgendwann langweilig und ansonsten bist du in Wow auch nur dabei, die irgendwelchen Ruf zu grinden, Berufe zu skillen, die zum großen Teil kaum was bringen und irgendwelche Archievments zu machen. Das machst du dann ein paar Monate und dann ist die Luft auch raus. PvP in Wow gibt auch kaum was her. Die Schlachtfelder hängen ein in ein paar Monaten zum Hals raus. Arena ist noch schlechter. Und Open-PvP in Wow ist das schlechteste, was ich je gesehen habe. Was bei Wow noch positiv genannt werden muss, ist der hohe Wiederspielbarkeitswert. Es lädt bei weitem mehr zum twinken ein als Aion.

Und was du da mit den Item bezüglich Aion sagst, ist einfach falsch. Gecraftete blaue Sachen, die kannst du verdammt lang tragen. Auch bestimmte Items aus dem Feuertempel könntest du locker 10 Level tragen. Beim Nebelmähnenstamm gibt es einen Bogen, der sogar noch mit Level 45 sehr tauglich ist. Du musst sie halt erstmal bekommen. Das kann schon 20-30 Runs dauern. Es gibt auf jeden Fall genug Items, die kannst du gut und gerne 10 Level tragen und nicht 10 Tage. Und 10 Level in Aion sind verdammt lang.



Bebbe77 schrieb:


> So nun muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgegeben: Es gibt nicht besseres als WOW glaubt mir Leute !!!
> 
> Auch ich spiel seit dem start von WOW und nach paar Jahren wurde es mir auch immer mehr langweiliger, deshalb ich dachte probierst mal was anderes und legst deinen WOW Account auf Eis.
> 
> ...



Wow hat die schlechterste Com, die ich kenne. Die Archievments sind geklaut von Warhammer. Was aber nicht schlimm ist. Trotzdem eine falsche Behauptung von dir, daß ich das so nicht wo anders haben kann.

Bei den anderen Sachen stimme ich zu. 

Aber das größte Manko für mich in Wow ist einfach der lächerlich umgesetzte PvP-Content und diese bescheurte Arena, die von der Wow-Com als einzig wahres PvP gepriesen wird und dementsprechned hat sie auch den größten Stellenwert bei Blizzard. Das ist einfach nur fail. PvP in Daoc oder Warhammer macht mir persönlich 10mal mehr Spass.


----------



## Nahemis (19. Januar 2010)

Ich hör immer das Aion keinen Pve Endcontent hat. Das stimmt doch nicht. Da gibt es viele tolle Instanzen, Elitegebiete und Worldbosse.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=c8Po_tSfrEM

Und was heißt eigentlich "Grinder" ? Das Bedeutet doch das man in dem Spiel Kreaturen töten muss um von denen Beute und Exp zu bekommen.
Ist das nicht der Kern einenes jeden mmorpgs? 
Auch WoW ist ein Grinder. Man tötet Mops um auf max level zu kommen und man tötet Bosse in den Instanzen für Loot = reiner Grinder.

Und die Quests in Wow bestehen zu 90% aus Killquests. Hab WoW auch lange gespielt um das zu wissen. 
Aion hat reichlich Quests da kann man sich eigentlich nicht beschweren. 

Was mir ja zu denken geben würde bei WoW ist die Tatsache das dieses Jahr das letzte Addon für WoW rauskommt und danach gibt es keine neuen Erweiterungen wurde von Blizzard angekündigt. 
WoW steht kurz vor der Rente und dann? Weitere 5-10 Jahre lang immer wieder die selben Gebiete und Instanzen besuchen? 
Von Blizzard können wir uns kein neues Fantasy mmorpg erhoffen die bringen ca. 2013 ein Schooter mmo raus. 
Ich werde mit der Zeit gehn und träume schon von einem mmorpg das in 3D ist.


----------



## Stancer (19. Januar 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Was mir ja zu denken geben würde bei WoW ist die Tatsache das dieses Jahr das letzte Addon für WoW rauskommt und danach gibt es keine neuen Erweiterungen wurde von Blizzard angekündigt.
> WoW steht kurz vor der Rente und dann? Weitere 5-10 Jahre lang immer wieder die selben Gebiete und Instanzen besuchen?
> Von Blizzard können wir uns kein neues Fantasy mmorpg erhoffen die bringen ca. 2013 ein Schooter mmo raus.
> Ich werde mit der Zeit gehn und träume schon von einem mmorpg das in 3D ist.



Mhhh was dann ? Ich hoffe ja die Masse verschwindet dann wieder dahin woher sie gekommen sind und hören endlich auf das Genre zu verunstalten, indem sie sich für die Elite des Genres halten.
Wenn Diablo 3 irgendwann rauskommt wird nen grosser Teil schonmal verschwinden. Bringt Blizz dann wirklich nichts neues mehr für WoW und wenn das neue MMO dann tatsächlich zur Ruhe kommt halt ich es für möglich, das das Genre sich dann auch mal wieder weiter entwickelt hat.

Meridian/UO waren MMORPG der 1. Generation
Daoc/EQ/Anarchy Online etc. waren MMORPG der 2. Generation
Dann läutete WoW die 3. Generation ein.

Bis dahin also hat sich das Genre stetig weiterentwickelt. Aber seit WoW ist jedes Spiel ein Spiel der 3. Generation. Auch sogenannte "Next Gen" Spiele entpuppen sich als Spiele der 3. Generation. Das Genre tritt auf der Stelle. Warum ? Weil eben jeder was vom WoW Kuchen abhaben will (was bei dem Erfolg ja nicht verwunderlich ist) und die Entwickler sich dementsprechend kaum auf Risiken einlassen, wobei das eher die Geldgeber sind, die keine Risiken eingehen. Der andere Faktor ist die WoW Spielerschaft, die derart eingebildet ist, das sie gar nichts anderes als WoW akzeptieren. Wie will man einem Kunden einen Apfel verkaufen, wenn dieser sagt "Aber nur, wenn er wie eine Birne aussieht und wie eine Birne schmeckt" ?


----------



## Nahemis (19. Januar 2010)

Hi Stancer,

Ich finde deine Beiträge sehr gut und auch die von Feuerwirbel. 

Bis zum mmopg der 4. Gen wird es wohl noch dauern. Ich gebe Dir Recht das WoW die Entwicklung von neuen mmopgs stark beeinflußt hat.

Wie stellst Du Dir ein mmopg der nächsten Generation vor?

Ich würde es z.b gut finden wenn man wie in einem Rollenspiel noch mehr mit den NPC agieren könnte. Also richtig mit denen Sprechen, fragen stellen usw. und das sie nicht immer die selben Texte abspulen. 

Was ist Deine Meinung?

mfg Nahemis


----------



## Stancer (19. Januar 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Hi Stancer,
> 
> Ich finde deine Beiträge sehr gut und auch die von Feuerwirbel.
> 
> ...



Ich stelle mir als den wichtigsten Faktor eine dynamische Welt vor, die auf den Spieler individuell reagiert. Monster lernen dazu etc.
Wird eine Tierart z.b. permanent von Spielern gejadt wird diese anderen Spielern gegenüber scheuer und flüchtet oder wechselt den Lebensraum.
Wird an einem Wald permanent Wald abgeholzt, stirbt dieser ab und es wachsen auch keine kleineren Pflanzen mehr etc.

Monster passen sich Spielern an und lernen dazu.

Die Welten in heutigen MMOs sind alle statisch. Eine dynamische Welt wäre für mich ein 4. Gen Spiel !


----------



## Nahemis (19. Januar 2010)

So ein Spiel würde mir auch gefallen wo die Gegner ne eigene "K.I." haben und lernen auf Angriffe zu reagieren.
Die Bosse in den Instanzen würden nicht immer das selbe machen und könnten auch mal unvorhersehbar reagieren. 

Würde ich super finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayestic (19. Januar 2010)

Killerkrebs schrieb:


> stimme ich dir nur zu mit denn quests. aber 5 chars auf lvl 19 das sagt ja mal absolut nix aus, und wenn dir das spiel dann doch nicht gefällt, lol darfür wären mit die 50&#8364; dann doch zu viel. um nur zu gucken, ob mir das spiel gefällt. darum sollte man ja die betas spielen um eindrücke zu bekommen. und selbst in denn WE oder die letzte beta woche hättest locker lvl 25 machen können, und dann gesehen aha ok das spiel ist nix für mich. aber ok geht mich nix an wie du es machst, vllt sitzt ja auf einer geld quelle und kannst es dir immer leisten im monat kp 4 spiele zu kaufen



Ja ich sitze auf einer geldquelle aber da ich die letzten 6 Monate ums genau zu sagen vom 2.6.09 - 29.11.09 in reha war, dort kein Internet hatte, dort zu Anfang keinen PC hatte konnte ich auch an keiner Beta teilnehmen. Ausserdem ist Betatesten für mich Schrott.
Zuviele Betatests seit UO mitgemacht und in der Beta war das Spiel super, in der Releasephase dann Schrottreif gepatcht. 
Es gibt da kein Mittelding und keinen Optimalwert. Das Spiel verändert sich fast täglich.

Meine Geldquelle. Achja da war nochwas. ^^. Mein Geldquelle heisst Krankenhaustagegeld. Für jeden Tag in der Reha bekam ich 31&#8364;. Bei fast 6 Monaten ganz rentabel. Fakt ist wenn ich krank bin und im Krankenhaus liege verdiene ich mehr als auf meiner Arbeitsstelle -.-
schon ein wenig GAGA

Achso und die 5 Chars spiele ich auch nur weil ich son kaputter Typ bin *LOL* der das komplette LVL 30 Set haben will. Also werden alle Chars gleichzeitig gelevelt. Lohnen tuts sich nicht. Ich könnte längst 50 sein oder knapp davor aber was solls. 50 sein scheint derzeit sowieso nicht so dolle zu sein also kann das auch noch dauern.


----------



## Nahemis (19. Januar 2010)

Das Du im Krankenhaus warst du mir leid. Ich hoffe es geht Dir inzwischen besser. 

Aion sollte man echt eine Chance geben. Ich finde das es ein gutes Spiel ist und Spaß macht und noch viel Potenzial hat.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (19. Januar 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Würd ich tun, wenn mir das Setting gefallen würde (Alleine die Spielbaren Rassen sind schon nix für mich) und wenn ich nicht auf die selbe Community wie in WoW & Co. treffen würde. Ich warte auf Star Wars:TOR und versuch es neben WoW zu spielen. So ganz würd ich mich vom Raiden und meiner Gilde nicht trennen wollen, für gar kein Spiel.
> 
> Die Zitier Funktion scheint zu buggen. Im Editor steht was anderes;(


----------



## DruffDruff (19. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber das Problem der Leute, bei denen es nur um Items geht. Und ich behaupte erneut, wenn du in Wow die ganzen Leute, die einfach nur gierig auf ihr nächstes Epic sind, mal wegrechnen würdest, dann hätte Wow nur noch die Hälfte aller Kunden, wenn überhaupt.
> 
> Raiden wird irgendwann langweilig und ansonsten bist du in Wow auch nur dabei, die irgendwelchen Ruf zu grinden, Berufe zu skillen, die zum großen Teil kaum was bringen und irgendwelche Archievments zu machen. Das machst du dann ein paar Monate und dann ist die Luft auch raus. PvP in Wow gibt auch kaum was her. Die Schlachtfelder hängen ein in ein paar Monaten zum Hals raus. Arena ist noch schlechter. Und Open-PvP in Wow ist das schlechteste, was ich je gesehen habe. Was bei Wow noch positiv genannt werden muss, ist der hohe Wiederspielbarkeitswert. Es lädt bei weitem mehr zum twinken ein als Aion.
> 
> Und was du da mit den Item bezüglich Aion sagst, ist einfach falsch. Gecraftete blaue Sachen, die kannst du verdammt lang tragen. Auch bestimmte Items aus dem Feuertempel könntest du locker 10 Level tragen. Beim Nebelmähnenstamm gibt es einen Bogen, der sogar noch mit Level 45 sehr tauglich ist. Du musst sie halt erstmal bekommen. Das kann schon 20-30 Runs dauern. Es gibt auf jeden Fall genug Items, die kannst du gut und gerne 10 Level tragen und nicht 10 Tage. Und 10 Level in Aion sind verdammt lang.



Das seh ich persönlich etwas anders. Um mich in einem MMO irgendwie zu indivdualisieren geht über 

a) Skillbuild -> in Aion fast nicht variabel, da es zwei Primärwege gibt um Stigma zu verteilen und alles andere extrem ineffizient ist. Es gibt keine Statuspunkt und keine Skillpunkte die ich vergeben muss. Das Spiel ist in dem Punkt sehr linear und jeder ist hier gleich

b) Equipbuild -> die einzige Möglichkeit in Aion also sich von anderen zu unterscheiden ist das Equipment. Wenn ich auf Level 50 allerdings nur 3 Wege habe um an Equipment zu kommen und diese Wege absolut starr sind, dann habe ich auch hier keinen Indivualisierungsfaktor mehr. (50er PVP Equip, Fenril/Miraju und DP Gold Gear) Das ganze Craftequip und andere Equip läuft auf Level 50 unter ferner, da es einfach zu schwach ist um wirklich endgametauglich zu sein. (natürlich kann man es nutzen, aber es ist weit vom Optimum entfernt)

c) Aussehen -> das halte ich persönlich für unnötig, da für mich persönlich Grafik in einem Spiel der geringste Faktor ist ob ein Spiel schlecht oder gut ist.

Natürlich mag es Leute geben für die 10 Level in Aion lang dauern. Für jemanden der kurzfristig viel Zeit in Aion investiert, ist der Levelspaß nach spätestens 2 Monaten vorbei und das Equip was er auf dem Weg zur 50 aufgesammelt hat absolut obsolet. 

Verbindung zu einem Pixelcharakter kann man über viele Wege aufbauen, die stärkste Verbindung baut man allerdings auf, wenn dieser Charakter etwas ganz indivduelles hat. Und das ist in einem MMO nunmal Equipment. Ist Equipment nicht individuell genug, dann ist das Spiel ruckzuck ausgelutscht.

Die "Vereinfachungen" die MMOs in den letzten Jahren durchgemacht hat, hat vielleicht kurzfristig einen enormen Zuwachs gebracht, aber langfristig wird es wohl zu einem krassen Abfall kommen und sogar noch weniger MMO Nutzer geben als man vor diesem Boom hatte, da das Genre einfach überspitzt wurde.


----------



## Stancer (19. Januar 2010)

Zum Glück redest du von "MMO" und nicht von "MMORPG" , denn deine Gründe treffen nur auf MMO zu, nicht aber auf MMORPG ! Weshalb auch so gut kein WoW Spieler etwas mit Ultima Online anfangen kann !


----------



## Snatchel (19. Januar 2010)

Meine Meinung? Ihr habt alle bei Ultima Online und Co abgeguckt. WoW war nicht das erste MMO und auf jedenfall keine Inovationskanone. Orks sind von WARHAMMER und Zwerge gab es schon in Herr der Ringe.


----------



## Klos1 (19. Januar 2010)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Das seh ich persönlich etwas anders. Um mich in einem MMO irgendwie zu indivdualisieren geht über
> 
> a) Skillbuild -> in Aion fast nicht variabel, da es zwei Primärwege gibt um Stigma zu verteilen und alles andere extrem ineffizient ist. Es gibt keine Statuspunkt und keine Skillpunkte die ich vergeben muss. Das Spiel ist in dem Punkt sehr linear und jeder ist hier gleich
> 
> ...



In Wow zum Beispiel wirfst du dein Equip noch viel schneller weg, vor allem, weil das Leveln schneller geht. Da kannst du dir weder was craften, was 10 Level taugt, noch in einer Inni etwas finden, was 10 Level lang sonderlich tauglich wäre.

Und Individualisierung itemtechnisch hast du in Wow null. Später holt sich auch nur jeder das aktuelle T-Set und das war es. Mehr Möglichkeiten als in Aion hast du da auch absolut nicht. Eher weniger, da es ja schon bei der Charaktererstellung anfängt. Und was Skillmöglichkeiten angeht, so ist es da inzwischen auch so, daß du Dualspec oder so nen Scheiß hast. Wo ist da noch Individualisierung? Und ist das Spiel ausgelutscht? Für dich vielleicht ja, der breiten Masse scheint es aber immo nichts auszumachen.

Desweiteren solltest du dich langsam mal entscheiden, ob das Leveln in Aion jetzt ewig dauert, oder ob Leveln nur bei manche lange dauert. Die Levelkurve ist heftig. Von 35-45 dauert ewig und das für jeden mit halbwegs normalen Spielgewohnheiten. Und das beim Leveln gefundene Items nicht mit dem Nonplusultra im Endgame mithalten können ist doch mal völlig normal und gewiss nicht nur bei Aion so. 

Und was ist bei den besten Craftitems nun so viel schlechter, als bei den Waffen, die man über Abysspunkte zum Beispiel bekommen kann? Nen sonderlich großen Unterschied bei den Bögen zum Beispiel hab ich da nicht gesehen.
Da geht in anderen Spielen auch bei weitem weniger durch das Crafting.

Kannst mir ja mal einen Vergleich verlinken. Ich hab mich jetzt weiß Gott nicht durch irgendwelche Datenbanken gewühlt, aber bei den Sachen, die ich so gesehen habe, ist der Unterschied nicht sehr groß gewesen.


----------



## DruffDruff (20. Januar 2010)

Ewig im Verhältnis zum effektiven Zeitaufwand. Ich kann nicht nur von mir ausgehen, wenn ich ein MMO spiele, sondern muss auch von Spielern ausgehen die nicht soviel Zeit wie ich zur Verfügung haben (und das haben die meisten nicht, da ich beruflich zeitlich ungebunden bin). Und ich kann dir versichern das viele von diesen Spielern es nicht bis ins Endgame schaffen werden. Schaffen es nicht genug Spieler ins Endgame werde ich auch noch in 6 Monaten mit einem elitären Kreis anderer gelangweilter 50er auf meinem Server rumhängen und mich mit irgendwelchen Asmos ganken.

http://www.aiondatab...ata%27s-longbow S-Rank Boss DP

http://www.aiondatab...on-king%27s-bow Balic Craft Bow

http://www.aiondatab...ent%27s-longbow Miragent Bow (50er PVE Quest) 

http://www.aiondatab...nus%27s-longbow (kleiner 50er PVP Bow)

http://www.aiondatabase.com/item/101700644/elite-archon-tribunus%27s-longbow (großer 50er PVP Bow)

http://www.aiondatab...oble-asvata-bow blauer 45er Crafting Bow

http://www.aiondatab...oble-asvata-bow expert 45er Crafting Bow

ASPD, Basiswerte, Sockel etc. sind bei Miragent, Tahabata und 50er PVP Bow am besten ausgearbeitet. Der 50er Balic Crafting Bow ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht, aber du brauchst glaub ich 2 Procs um das Dingen zu bauen und der Zeitaufwand für die Mats farmen ist noch höher als bei den vorgenannten Teilen. (geschweige denn erstmal das Rezept zu erhalten)


Das der Itemprogress in Wow fürn Arsch ist, habe ich auch schon vorher mal erwähnt. Deswegen spiel ich auch kein WoW.

Edit: Wichtige Endgamestats sind +HP und +ASPD. Waffen die nicht zumindest +ASPD haben sind nicht wirklich endgametauglich.(deswegen ist der kleine 50er PVP Bow auch nicht sinnvoll)


----------



## Klos1 (20. Januar 2010)

Was muss ich denn für den ersten Bogen darstellen, wenn ich den haben will? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magazad (20. Januar 2010)

Für langzeit quester ist das spiel nichts ich finde Aion lockt nur mit Grafik und dem housing nun und so aus diesem Video aber sonst ist daran nichts gut. Ich bis lvl 35 gespielt danach waren die quests weg und nur noch stumpfen mobs klatschen oder pvp und auf beides hatte ich nicht wirklich lust. Die umsetztung ist aber gut gelungen muss ich sagen sehr viel deteilliebe drinne . Aber muss jeder für sich wissen.


----------



## DruffDruff (20. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Was muss ich denn für den ersten Bogen darstellen, wenn ich den haben will?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In Dark Poeta gibt es unterschiedliche "Ranks" zu erreichen, die damit zusammenhängen wieviele Mobs du in einer bestimmten Zeit getötet hast. Tahabata Pryrelord spawnt bzw. despawnt nicht, wenn du die Bedingungen für einen S-Rank Run (SpeedRun mit 2h auf dem Zeitlimit left + ~20k Points (weiss grad nicht hab das selber noch nicht gemacht in der Zeit) durch Mobkillen).

S-Rank Run bekommst du allerdings nur mit Gruppen hin die schon wirklich starkes Equip haben. (d.h. mit 45er Craftingequip wirst du keine Chance haben)

Wir haben im Moment mit ner überwiegend Miragent equippten Gruppe Probleme A-Grade Runs hinzubekommen (zugegeben die Gruppe ist auch nur so durchschnittlich)



(für Miragent Equip brauchst du grob geschätzt 2x solang (inkl. Crafting da du ein 449er Item proccen musst) wie von 1 - 50, für den durchschnittlichen Gamer also nicht zu erreichen).

Du hast also als "normal" Spieler schon rein über das Equip einen enormen Nachteil später im PVP (sollte es tatsächlich mal soweit kommen, dass eine größere Masse 50 wird, da die Itemschere in Aion wirklich extrem ist)


----------



## Lintflas (20. Januar 2010)

Koshirosaru schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> ich habe vor ca. 2 wochen angefangen Aion zu spielen und bin ihn und weg von dem spiel es hat einfach alles
> - es siht gut aus
> ...




Es sieht gut aus? 

Selbst wenn man die Grafik von Aion mit der uralten Grafik von MMORPGs wie Everquest2 oder Vanguard vergleicht, sieht Aion wie ein billiges Kinderspiel aus. 
Die teilweise sehr stark eingeschränkten Maps haben bei mir persönlich das Gefühl einer freien, großen Welt nicht wirklich aufkommen lassen.

Das Gameplay ist super? 

Wenn man das Gameplay (Umfang/Möglichkeiten) von Aion mit dem Gamplay der anderen großen MMORPGs vergleicht, verliert Aion auf der ganzen Linie.
Und da braucht mir auch niemand zu erzählen, das Aion ja noch neu ist, und deshalb noch nicht soviel bietet. Das ist Blödsinn, wenn man mal bedenkt, 
dass andere MMORPGs bei Release mehr als doppelt soviel Content und Features zu bieten hatten.

Die Community ist geil? 

Die Community besteht aus genau denselben Leuten, die auch WoW spielen.  Nach meiner Erfahrung gibt es da kaum Unterschiede zu WoW.


Mein persönliches Fazit:

Am Anfang hat mich der geniale Charakter-Editor und der Detailgrad der Avatare beeindruckt. Das reicht aber leider nicht.
Aion sieht auf den ersten Blick toll aus, spielt sich die ersten Tage recht nett, und plötzlich ist die Luft raus. Mich hat jedenfalls noch nie ein neues MMORPG
dieser Qualität dermaßen schnell gelangweilt.


MfG


----------



## Endzeitchaos (20. Januar 2010)

@ Threadsteller

Aion ist wirklich ein sehr gutes Spiel , Age of Conan und Warhammer online auch. Ich habe mich immer gegen WoW gesträubt. Ich habe WoW gespielt weil es in meinem Umfeld viele spielen, und selbst durch meine halbherzige Spielweise hab ichs auf lvl 80 geschafft. Da mir WoW langsam aber sicher immer wieder zum Hals raushing habe ich zwischendurch was anderes gezockt , Age of Conan , Warhammer online, und jetzt Aion und diverse F2P games.
Und ich glaube von jedem der Spiele habe ich behauptet "Es sei besser als "WoW", aber komischerweise war es immer nur eine Schutzbehauptung um nicht WoW spielen zu müssen. Warum ? Weil es jeder spielt, und ich nicht Aktzeptieren konnte das WoW eine art "Monopolstellung" im MMORPG- Genre inne hat.
Aber komischerweise ist es halt so , wenn man mal WoW gespielt hatt , und dan irgendein Artverwantes Online game zockt, erwischt man sich jedesmal wieder dabei das man es mit WoW vergleicht.
Ich gehe mal davon aus das Blizzard im bezug auf WoW viel von anderen "früheren" Online RPGs abgeschaut hatt. Aber ich wage mal zu behaupten das Blizzard es am besten umgesetzt hatt. 
Blzzard hatt nämlich mit WoW eine Brücke zwischen viel und wenigspieler geschlagen (zu den Classiczeiten mag das wohl anders gewesen sein) , und dies ist das was das Game unteranderem in diesem Punkt so beliebt macht. Die Leute die wenig spielen können was erreichen, und vielspieler können halt ein bisschen mehr erreichen, aber es werden beide parteien zufrieden gestellt.
Diese art von Gameplay habe ich in diesem ausmase noch bei keinem MMORPG feststellen können.
Mittlerweile spiele ich wieder WoW, und bin von Aion wieder weggekommen.Aion ist ohne zweifel ein hochklassiges MMORPG, das mir sehr gefallen hat. Aber die anfängliche Euphorie lässt nach ein paar wochen / monaten nach , und man landet wieder bei WoW. Ich glaube Ihr gebt mir recht wen ich sage das es den meisten auch so ergeht oder ergangen ist.


----------



## MelvinSmiley (21. Januar 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Es sieht gut aus?
> 
> Selbst wenn man die Grafik von Aion mit der uralten Grafik von MMORPGs wie Everquest2 oder Vanguard vergleicht, sieht Aion wie ein billiges Kinderspiel aus.
> Die teilweise sehr stark eingeschränkten Maps haben bei mir persönlich das Gefühl einer freien, großen Welt nicht wirklich aufkommen lassen.
> ...






Seh ich genauso. Die Charaktere sind wirklich Klasse gemacht, der Rest ist maximal Durchschnitt. Und nur Online zu gehen, um meiner hübschen Jägerin beim zugegebenermassen äusserst geschmeidig wirkenden Tanz zuzusehen, reicht mir dann doch nicht.


----------



## Xâr (21. Januar 2010)

> Am Anfang hat mich der geniale Charakter-Editor und der Detailgrad der Avatare beeindruckt. Das reicht aber leider nicht.
> Aion sieht auf den ersten Blick toll aus, spielt sich die ersten Tage recht nett, und plötzlich ist die Luft raus. Mich hat jedenfalls noch nie ein neues MMORPG
> dieser Qualität dermaßen schnell gelangweilt.







Dem kann man nur zustimmen, neben den extremen Performace Problemen ist die Luft vom Inhalt schnell raus. Die Story spielt sich für mich auch sehr aufgesetzt. Man merkt, dass dies mit der heissen Nadel für die Westländer eingefügt wurde.  Na ja.. und bitte überdenkt mal eure Aussage, wo Orks usw. herkommen. Das hier im Thread dazu geschriebene ist teilweise echt an den Haaren herbeigezogen.


----------



## Nadaria (21. Januar 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Mein persönliches Fazit:
> 
> Am Anfang hat mich der geniale Charakter-Editor und der Detailgrad der Avatare beeindruckt. Das reicht aber leider nicht.
> Aion sieht auf den ersten Blick toll aus, spielt sich die ersten Tage recht nett, und plötzlich ist die Luft raus. Mich hat jedenfalls noch nie ein neues MMORPG
> ...


Ganz genauso seh ich das auch. Ich hatte nur noch die Hoffnung gehabt gerade nach Aion Vision Trailer das tatsächlich noch was kommt und sie das Potential des Spieles erkannt haben und nutzen wollen. Doch bis auf heiße Luft kommt seitens NCSoft gar nichts. 

Schon allein bei der Tatsache das Tausende Accounts gehackt werden die eigenen User als dumme Kleinkinder darzustellen die ja an allem schuld sind... ich weiß nicht was ich von sowas halten soll. mag sicherlich viele geben die tatsächlich aus eigener blödheit den acc verloren haben aber sicherlich nicht alle und das als vorwand zu nehmen sich wochenlang zeit zu lassen bis die accounts wieder in rechtmäßiger hand sind ist einfach nur lächerlich....





was content etc. angeht. ich lese hier immer wieder das hier leute mitdiskutieren und meinen sie wüssten alles besser wie aion später sein wird und fragt man dann mal nach haben sie 2 chars auf lvl 19.... fail... Bei AoC waren es auch immer wieder die Fanboys die jede kritik runterdisktuiert haben nichts wahrhaben wollten bis das spiel fast weg war...

aion mag für den asiatischen markt super toll sein wir sind aber in europa. und auch wenn aion eine super schöne perfekte hülle bildet... eine leere hülle bleibt eine leere hülle...

und wie gesagt nach 50 mal dark poeta und 200 mal dredgion ist die anfängliche begeisterung spätestens weg... es sind beides total langweilige öde und einfallslose instanzen.... dredgion macht nur deswegen spass durch die idee des pvpve aber nicht weils ne schöne instanz ist... 

ich werde aion falls ich in den nächsten hundert jahren mein account wieder erhalte (man braucht ja zeit um ne neue emailadresse einzutragen) schon noch weiter spielen bis eine alternative da ist. allerdings ziemlich reduziert auf festungsangriffe und dredgion das sind noch so die sachen die recht abwechslungsreich sind und spass machen können.


----------



## Nahemis (21. Januar 2010)

Tja was soll man da noch sagen. Mir hat Aion eigentlich Spass gemacht aber wenn es doch so ein schlechts Spiel ist wie alle sagen dann sollte man vielleicht lieber WoW spielen. WoW hatte eh von Anfang an mehr zu bieten oder? Den Dungeonfinder, tolle 25 Raids, ausgreiftes pvp, Nordend, Heromarken, T1 -10 usw. 
Also so ne Instanzen wie Poeta, Admas Feste oder Stahlharke können auf keinen Fall mit Instanzen aus WoW classic  mithalten wie z.b. Hügel der Klingenhauer, Uldaman, HdW oder Schwarzfelstiefen. Besonders nicht was die Bosstaktiken schon in dieser Zeit angingen.
Das sich Aion nicht mehr weiter entwickeln wird liegt ja wohl auf der Hand da ja selbst nach 3 Monaten nach Release kein neues Addon gekommen ist und WoW hat bald 3 Addons.
Aion ist tot und da kann auch die tolle Grafik, das nette Handwerkssystem, die schönen Landschaften, die Instanzen, das open PvP, die coolen Rüstungssets, die offenen Elitegebiete, das Fliegen, die Videosequenzen, die individuelle Charaktererstellung nichts retten.
Und vom Aion Visiontrailer braucht man gar nicht zu sprechen da selbst diese Inhalte niemals mit WoW mithalten können.

WoW ist schon seit 5 Jahren super und da kommt auch kein neues Spiel selbst in 10 Jahren rann auch wenn Cataclysm die letzte Erweiterung sein sollte. Mir macht es auch nichts aus das vor Cata kein neuer Patch kommt dann kann man 9 Monate lang sich in Icc behaupten und alle Bosse legen. Wieder und wieder. Besonders Pdk war toll da gab es nur einen Raum. Da sollte sich Aion mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden.

Das grinden in WoW macht natürlich mehr Spaß da ich dort 20 Mops in der Minute schaffe und bei Aion nur einen und bei dem man sogar noch überlegen muss was man macht -.-
Auch das leveln geht in WoW schneller. Hab darmals 3 Tage von 70 auf 80 gebraucht. 
Schade ist nur das man die alten Instanzen nicht mehr zu besuchen braucht aber naja. 

Mit dem neuen Dungeonfinder geht alles noch schneller. Reinporten in die Ini und nach 30 Minuten wieder raus. Kein lästiges Bitte und Danke oder sogar Teamspeak wie bei Aion.
Online mit Leuten zu sprechen wird eh überbewertet da kann ich auch mit der Telefonauskunft sappeln.

Und das mich in Aion noch keiner noch meinem Gearscore oder meiner dps gefragt hat zeugt ja von Nichtinteresse an meiner Person das ist ganz schlimm.

Lieber wieder WoW da weiß man was man hat. 


( "Ironie off" sonst denkt noch jemand das ich das ernst gemeint hab)


----------



## Klos1 (21. Januar 2010)

Du solltest noch "Vorsicht Ironie!" dazu schreiben, sonst raffen es nicht alle, was du damit sagen willst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nadaria (21. Januar 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Tja was soll man da noch sagen. Mir hat Aion eigentlich Spass gemacht aber wenn es doch so ein schlechts Spiel ist wie alle sagen dann sollte man vielleicht lieber WoW spielen. WoW hatte eh von Anfang an mehr zu bieten oder? Den Dungeonfinder, tolle 25 Raids, ausgreiftes pvp, Nordend, Heromarken, T1 -10 usw.



Das was du da sagst ist hoffentlich ironisch denn es ist totaler schwachsinn. Kein Mensch erwartet von einem Spiel den gleichen Content wie WoW nach 5 Jahren hat... Es geht nichtmal darum wieviel es geht um die Qualität




Halloweenevent: jeder kriegt 3 BonBons

Weihnachtsevent (Solorius): Es gibt ein Klavier wo man raufhüpfen kann in der Hauptstadt und dadurch irgendwelche beep töne verursacht. Und zu guter letzt kann man noch paar raketen kaufen...




Und jetzt mal ehrlich zeig mir ein einziges MMO was sich so wenig Mühe mit events macht? Ist das Content? Mal sich ne interssante Quest ausdenken. Irgend nen netten Boss oder ähnliches... Ist das so schwer? andere hundertmal kleinere Firmen schaffen sowas innerhalb von ein paar Tagen auf die Beine zu stellen.




Anderes Beispiel man ändert den Timer für Angriffe von 2h auf 30min zeitgleich mit Korea. Auf allen US und EU Server wurde damit das OpenPvP bis auf ganz kleine Ausnahmen abgeschaltet. Es ist überall tote hose... 

Und hat man nach 4 Wochen darauf reagiert? Eine Änderung die gerade mal 5min Zeit kosten würde rückgängig zu machen... Davon abgesehen das nichtmal die Balaur es schaffen jetzt noch ne Festung einzunehmen weil man zu dumm war daran zu denken...

Der Kern des Spiels die Abyssfights und 4 Wochen später nichts....??? 


Diese Dinge zeigen wie ernst NCSoft seine europäische Kundschaft nimmt....





Auch Steelrake, DP und Dredgion sind CONTENT Updates die nach 1Jahr!!! gebracht worden sind (Zeitgleich mit Europastart). Und das nach einem Jahr 3 Instanzen kommen gut und schön weil Asiaten evtl nicht drauf stehen... Aber die Qualität dieser Instanzen... Sie wirken als hätte nen Zivi sich mit nem 3d Editor 1h hingehockt und paar Räume 3000mobs zum grinden fertig... NCSoft kann viel mehr wenn sie nur wollen...


----------



## Nahemis (21. Januar 2010)

Selbst wenn es in Aion nicht so tolle Quests gibt ist mir das Wurst weil in WoW auch 90% Killquests sind.
In WoW hatte ich ziemlich schnell alle Quests fertig und was bleibt sind die Daylies die Tag für Tag nicht sonderlich für Abwechslung sorgen.

Auch wenn die Quests und die längere Levelphase für viele ein wehrmutstropfen ist finde ich Aion als Gesamtparket gut.

Ich muss nicht stupide grinden sondern kann mit Gruppen in Instanzen gehn oder in die zahlreichen Elitegebiete, kann mit den Leuten über Ts sprechen, hab meinen Spass und bekomme noch Ep und Equip.


----------



## RedShirt (21. Januar 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Ich muss nicht stupide grinden sondern kann mit Gruppen in Instanzen gehn oder in die zahlreichen Elitegebiete, kann mit den Leuten über Ts sprechen, hab meinen Spass und bekomme noch Ep und Equip.



Redest Du über WoW oder AION? Weil bis auf "Elitegebiete" und EP ist das doch genauso?
Dungeonfinder? Fix ne Grp? Ohne großes Hinlaufen über ne halbe Stunde o.ä.?


----------



## Nadaria (21. Januar 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Ich muss nicht stupide grinden sondern kann mit Gruppen in Instanzen gehn oder in die zahlreichen Elitegebiete, kann mit den Leuten über Ts sprechen, hab meinen Spass und bekomme noch Ep und Equip.



Öhm ja das mag evtl noch bei Stufe 35 stimmen aber mit 50?? Reden wir immer noch über Aion? Davon abgesehen wirst du spätestens mit 45 stupide grinden müssen. Selbst wenn du SR und TL auf CD grindest wirst du auch ausserhalb von den Instanzen grinden müssen... 130 Millionen ep wirst du am schluss brauchen pro SR Run sind es max 5 Millionen die du bekommst. Insgesamt von allen Quests (ausgenommen der Repeatqs) kriegst du evtl 5Millionen durch die Quests... Und ich rede hier nur von 49 auf 50


Ausser in Dredgion zum AP farmen und evlt Festungsinstanzen zum AP farmen. Oder Solo/max zu zweit Grindaktionen zum AP farmen..... machst du mit 50 nichts mehr... DP lohnt sich im Grundegenommen nicht bis auf die S-Rankwaffe... und davon abgesehen kannst froh sein wenn die bosse mehr als einen manastein droppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (21. Januar 2010)

Das ist alles kein Problem für mich ich hab noch Spass im gegensatz zu dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. Januar 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Die Community ist geil?
> 
> Die Community besteht aus genau denselben Leuten, die auch WoW spielen. Nach meiner Erfahrung gibt es da kaum Unterschiede zu WoW.



Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edward Galahan (21. Januar 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Es sieht gut aus?
> 
> Selbst wenn man die Grafik von Aion mit der uralten Grafik von MMORPGs wie Everquest2 oder Vanguard vergleicht, sieht Aion wie ein billiges Kinderspiel aus.
> Die teilweise sehr stark eingeschränkten Maps haben bei mir persönlich das Gefühl einer freien, großen Welt nicht wirklich aufkommen lassen.
> ...



da schließ ich mich an nur des mit der Com ist meiner Meinung nach die bescheidenste die ich je erlebt hab. Seit AIOn ist WoW wieder spielbar O_o


----------



## Nahemis (21. Januar 2010)

Ich finde die Com bei Aion nett. Vielleicht muss man noch etwas warten bis die letzten die mit Aion nichts anfangen können wieder bei WoW sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (21. Januar 2010)

Dann komm doch erst mal in höhere Levelgebiete, da wird die
Com bald wieder super, hab bis jetzt noch keinen einzigen echten Spieler
auf der Igno-Liste und das will was heißen!


----------



## DruffDruff (21. Januar 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> Dann komm doch erst mal in höhere Levelgebiete, da wird die
> Com bald wieder super, hab bis jetzt noch keinen einzigen echten Spieler
> auf der Igno-Liste und das will was heißen!



Stimmt. Wenn ich in Theo rumlaufe, dann sind 50% der 47+ Chars Bots und die restlichen wollen nicht chatten, da sie seit 12h grinden und zu keinem Gespräch mehr in der Lage sind.


----------



## Geige (21. Januar 2010)

Ah wie Recht du doch hast, ehrwürdiger DruffDruff in Theo laufen natürlich nur Bots und Dauerzocker rum
natürlich und Abends kommt das Sandmändchen und streut uns allen Sand in die Augen, damit wir einschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps:Ich höre erst wieder das inhaltlose flamen gegen den auf wenn er:
A:Ne schreibpause von nem Mod erhält
B.Sein Niveau dem standart anpasst, wenn er das darf dann darf ich das auch!


----------



## DruffDruff (21. Januar 2010)

Schade nur das die Zugkraft auf meiner Seite ist, weil es jetzt nicht grade ne unbekannte Tatsache ist, dass man in Aion ohne großartige Ahnung und ohne Geldeinsatz recht ungefährlich botten kann. Aber ja in Theobomos grinden sie alle per Hand... Solltest dich vielleicht mal in den entsprechenden Foren umgucken, dann wird dir auffallen was in Aion los ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (21. Januar 2010)

Oh ich schau mich also in keinen Foren um!?
*Blick auf meinen Post Counter*
*Blick auf deinen Post Counter*
*Fang an zu lachen*

Das in Aion gebottet wird ist richtig, jedoch nicht in dem umfang wie du es versuchst darzustellen, ich hab
in Aion erst 1nen Bot gesehen, und das obwohl ich seid Beginn spiele, auserdem sind die Spieler zu mindestens 60%
daran mitschuld, ich erinnere an den Gameguard, welcher von den Spielern mit großer Leidenschaft niedergeflamet
wurde!


----------



## DruffDruff (21. Januar 2010)

Möchtest du mal ein paar Informationen zu gameguard? Nutz mal google und mach dich mal darüber schlau wie gut Gameguard geeignet ist, um überhaupt zu hacken. GG öffnet mehr Security Leaks als das es verhindert. Wusstest du sicherlich aber, dass GG gerne genutzt wird um unerlaube Prozesse auszuführen mit HILFE von GG. Über die Probleme mit anderer Software in Verbindung mit Gameguard wollen wir erst gar nicht sprechen. Inkompatiblität ist noch eins geringsten Probleme von GG.

Du hast in Aion also nach 4 Monaten Laufzeit erst einen Bot gesehen. Wenn ich meinen Account bezahlt hätte, dann würde ich mich jetzt zusammen mit dir auf einem beliebigen Server einloggen und wir würden eine Runde drehen und ich zeige dir innerhalb von 50 Minuten mind. 100Bots. Vielleicht hast du nur 1 Bot gesehen, weil du mit geschlossenen Augen gespielt hast oder einfach keine Ahnung hast wie du einen Bot erkennen kannst.


----------



## Geige (21. Januar 2010)

Nen Bot erkenne ich ganz einfach indem er den immer gleichn Prozess immer und immer wieder ausführt,
da fällt mir ein ich muss mich entschuldigen ich habe doch schon ganze 2 Bots gesehn, einen in Heiron (ich spiele Asmo also beim Riften)
und einen im Abyss, beides waren schöne Opfer!

Das GG nicht das gelbe vom Ei war ist mir klar, besonders die Login-Probleme waren eher naja suboptimal (um nicht zu sagen Scheiße!),
jedoch hätte GG sicherlich dem Bot-Problem entgegenwirken können!


----------



## DruffDruff (21. Januar 2010)

GG war und ist schon seit Jahren ohne Probleme abschaltbar (ohne das der Server das merkt). Es würde wirklich nur was nutzen, um die dümmsten der dümmsten vom botten abzuhalten. 
Viele Bots emulierten GG sogar, weil sie sich ohne Aionclient mit dem Spiel verbinden. (die momentanen "guten" Bots arbeiten aber auf einer anderen Ebene)

Gut konfigurierte Aion Bots kannst du nicht sofort als solche erkennen, da sie mit Randomwaypointsystemen ausgestattet sind und durch das skriptbasierte Kampfsystem recht gut zu timen sind. Wenn man sich nicht intensiv mit der Marterie auseinandersetzt, dann mag ich dir gerne glauben, dass du einen Bot nicht sofort erkennst, da du nicht die Muster mit denen sie arbeiten (und jeder Bot hat ein ganz individuelles Muster, genau wie jeder Spieler ein bestimmtes Muster verfolgt).
Ich will niemanden dazu aufrufen das ganze mal selber auszuprobieren (da die Gefahr besteht das der Account gebannt wird^^), aber wenn du es mal ausprobierst, dann wirst du sehen wieviele Bots es wirklich gibt.


----------



## Nahemis (21. Januar 2010)

DruffDruff es ist ech total lieb von dir das du uns vor Schaden oder in diesem eher vor einem schlechten Spiel bewahren möchtest aber ich glaube das wir ganz gut zurecht kommen werden. Trotzdem danke


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (21. Januar 2010)

ähm ein guter Freund von mir schreibt GW Bots (ja deswegen geb ich IHM auch nie was aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ich denke ich 
kenne mich mit Bots doch ein wenig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DruffDruff (21. Januar 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> DruffDruff es ist ech total lieb von dir das du uns vor Schaden oder in diesem eher vor einem schlechten Spiel bewahren möchtest aber ich glaube das wir ganz gut zurecht kommen werden. Trotzdem danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dein Post ist leider total inhaltslos. 

Meine Posts verfolgen keine negative Intention, sondern drücken eher meinen Frust aus, dass NCSoft West ein so schönes Spiel wie Aion verhunzt. Da meine koreanischen Kenntnisse nicht ausreichen und ich auch niemanden in Korea kenne der mir einen Account kaufen kann, kann ich Aion auch nicht in Korea spielen. (in der Beta ging das noch)
Ich muss auch zugeben, dass die Einstellung dort gegenüber RMT und Botting eine etwas andere ist als hier in Europa und dort diese beiden Dinge eher toleriert werden als hier, da die asiatischen Völker nicht so eine krasse Neid und Giergesellschaft sind wie wir es sind. 

Ausserdem wieso soll ich die User nicht über Tatsachen aufklären?

@Geige: Das ist cool für deinen Freund das er GW Bots schreibt, aber ich habe GW noch nie gespielt und wüsste nicht welchen Sinn es haben sollte in einem PVP Spiel Bots zu nutzen, die niemals die Entscheidungsfindung eines Menschen imitieren können, wenn er gegen einen anderen Menschen spielt. 

Wir können hier auch noch stundenlang im Kreis diskutieren, Fakt ist einfach das es in Aion nicht nur 2 Bots gibt, sondern Unmassen die nach jeder sogennanten "Bannwelle" kurzfristig ausgehebelt sind, weil die Padded Packets verändert wurden und neu eingespielt werden müssen.


----------



## OldboyX (21. Januar 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Das in Aion gebottet wird ist richtig, jedoch nicht in dem umfang wie du es versuchst darzustellen, ich hab
> in Aion erst 1nen Bot gesehen, und das obwohl ich seid Beginn spiele, auserdem sind die Spieler zu mindestens 60%
> ...



Hmm

In dem Fall hast du aber wirklich nicht richtig hingesehen. Ich spiele seit Headstart auf Votan (Elyos) und auf Balder (Asmo) und es gibt wirklich sehr sehr viele Bots und auf keinem der beiden Server hat man das Gefühl, dass NCSoft das Problem soweit im Griff hätte. Ab und an werden bei Serverdowns die Stufe 10 Werbeshops weggewiped aber am nächsten Tag sind sie meist wieder da.

Um Botten in den Griff zu bekommen gilt folgendes:

Ein Bot muss so schnell erwischt werden, dass er weniger RL Geld einbringt durch den Verkauf von Kinah und dergleichen, als der Accountkauf (30 euro oder was auch immer) für den Botter als Investition gekostet hat. Solange man also Bots jenseits von Stufe 40 antrifft in Theobomos etc. ist das ein lächerlicher Kampf gegen Windmühlen seitens NCSoft. Denn ein Bot der erst gebannt wird, wenn er schon Stufe 50 erreicht hat ist zwar "nervig" für die Botter aber hat keinerlei Wirkung wenn es darum geht das Botten allgemein zu Minimieren.


----------



## DruffDruff (21. Januar 2010)

Das Problem ist das die meisten Bots mit gestohlenen Creditkarten Daten oder ungedeckten Kreditkarten bezahlt werden. Da Kreditkarten üblicherweise nur 1x pro Monat gebucht werden kann also der Account ca. 1 Monat gebottet werden und Kina erfarmen. Den Schaden trägt im Endeffekt NCSoft.


----------



## OldboyX (21. Januar 2010)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das die meisten Bots mit gestohlenen Creditkarten Daten oder ungedeckten Kreditkarten bezahlt werden. Da Kreditkarten üblicherweise nur 1x pro Monat gebucht werden kann also der Account ca. 1 Monat gebottet werden und Kina erfarmen. Den Schaden trägt im Endeffekt NCSoft.



Na in dem Fall bleibt nur noch, dass man sie wirklich äußerst schnell erwischt, damit der Schaden den sie in der Wirtschaft anrichten können minimiert wird und die Kinahpreise so in die Höhe getrieben werden, dass Kinahkauf nicht zum Standard wird.


----------



## DruffDruff (21. Januar 2010)

Dafür ist NCSoft mit zuwenig Manpower an den Start gegangen und ist immer noch nicht ausreichend im Supporteam besetzt.

Das Problem ist einfach zu beschreiben: In Asien wird seltener auf RMT Service zurückgegriffen, aber öfter selber gebottet. (womit die Nutzung von RMT Service natürlich obsolet ist)

Deswegen beklagt sich niemand über Bots und kaum jemand wird gehackt, weil niemand/kaum jemand RMT nutzt.


----------



## Nadaria (21. Januar 2010)

also wenn hier jemand mir erzählt er spielt regelmäßig aion aber hat nur einen bot gesehen dann muss er absolut blind sein oder sich nie aus der hauptstadt bewegen.... das ist einfach lächerlich... in aion laufen soviele bots rum das du nichtmal mehr die chance hast ordentlich zu questen... teils 10+ bots auf einem questspot. es gibt sogar bot gruppen die dann ständig zusammen kämpfen bzw healen etc....

geh einfach mal theomobos 45+ gebiete, elten klaw gebiet bei der west garnison, heiron bei den 40er schildkröten hinter der stadt, elten bei den drachen (lvl 3x), rhinos (3x) etc... um nur einige der gängigen botgebiete zu nennen

und wenn du jetzt sofort mal die gebiete einmal abläufst dürftest innerhalb von einer stunde mindestens 20-100 finden


----------



## Virthu (21. Januar 2010)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Das seh ich persönlich etwas anders. Um mich in einem MMO irgendwie zu indivdualisieren geht über
> 
> a) Skillbuild -> in Aion fast nicht variabel, da es zwei Primärwege gibt um Stigma zu verteilen und alles andere extrem ineffizient ist. Es gibt keine Statuspunkt und keine Skillpunkte die ich vergeben muss. Das Spiel ist in dem Punkt sehr linear und jeder ist hier gleich
> 
> ...



bleh, entweder bin ich generell irgendwie anders als die meisten meckerer oder du übertreibst zu sehr.

a) als zauberer gibt es neben den 2 offensichtlichsten wegen zwischen pvp und pve noch eine reihe andere möglichkeiten, um für einen individuellen spielstil zu sorgen. für festungs-pvp kann man mehr auf aoe setzen, für dredgion mehr auf defensive, für solo ganken mehr auf mix zwischen allgemeinen pvp skillung und zusätzlichen zaubern mit kurzen zauberzeit, für pve kann man auch nen mix zwischen aoe und dicken zaubern hinlegen. und wenn man wie ich einen kompromiss zwischen pve und pvp haben will, rennt man halt mit einem mix herum, der seine schuldigkeit wunderbar tut.

b) "nur 3 wege"? naja, vielleicht sind deine erwartungen etwas zu übertrieben? und soo schlecht sind die herstellbaren items nun auch nicht, als dass man die gleich abschreiben sollte. "endgametauglich", bleh. meinst wohl tauglich für all die kinahkäufer und 24/7 zocker, die im ersten monat die gelegenheit hatten, ihr fenris/miraju in ruhe zusammenzufarmen. rest nimmt immer noch sehr gerne die blauen 45er waffen mit attack speed bonus drauf und rennt im derzeitigen "endgame" damit herum.

c) für dich nicht, für viele anderen ist das ein wichtiger(wenn gar nicht wichtigster) punkt. für mich persönlich war das überhaupt das merkmal, was mich auf das spiel erst aufmerksam gemacht hatte. bin bis heute recht zufrieden damit, dass es so viele verschiedene und einzigartige chars im spiel herumrennen, statt einer dämlichen klonarmee.

und generell wäre es mir persönlich lieber, wenn man die charakterentwicklung weniger an die items und deren attributen binden würde. ein ähnliches und besser ausgearbeitetes system, wie die trophäen aus warhammer wäre imo ganz guter ansatz. aion-titel finde ich auch ganz nett und oftmals recht praktisch.

ausserdem ist es toll, dass auch du bestätigst, dass die levelzeit von aion anscheinend wohl doch nicht so grausam langsam ist, wie es einem diverse leute hier im forum vorweinen wollen. im übrigen trage ich meine blauen selbst hergestellten schultern für stufe 38 auch noch mit 50, weil sie ganz toll sind :-)



Magazad schrieb:


> Für langzeit quester ist das spiel nichts ich finde Aion lockt nur mit Grafik und dem housing nun und so aus diesem Video aber sonst ist daran nichts gut. Ich bis lvl 35 gespielt danach waren die quests weg und nur noch stumpfen mobs klatschen oder pvp und auf beides hatte ich nicht wirklich lust. Die umsetztung ist aber gut gelungen muss ich sagen sehr viel deteilliebe drinne . Aber muss jeder für sich wissen.



ach, wie oft habe ich das gehört. keine quests schon mit level 1, grinden bis level 5, keine quests mit 12, mit 14, mit 22, 24, 27, 30, 35, 45... meine güte. solo wird man von 1 bis 50 nicht über quests kommen, das stimmt. dennoch gibt es auch mit 35 und 45 quests, die saftig viel ep bieten und wunderbar das gruppenspiel fördern, wenn man sich denn darauf einlassen möchte. "langzeit quester", lol...



Nadaria schrieb:


> Schon allein bei der Tatsache das Tausende Accounts gehackt werden die eigenen User als dumme Kleinkinder darzustellen die ja an allem schuld sind... ich weiß nicht was ich von sowas halten soll. mag sicherlich viele geben die tatsächlich aus eigener blödheit den acc verloren haben aber sicherlich nicht alle und das als vorwand zu nehmen sich wochenlang zeit zu lassen bis die accounts wieder in rechtmäßiger hand sind ist einfach nur lächerlich....



in wow werden jeden tag leute gehackt, so dass die schon ein externes gerät zur account sicherung verkaufen. bei eve online läuft es wohl hin und wieder auch nicht anders(und meine güte, die haben botter bis zum geht nicht mehr, seit jahren!). warhammer ist wohl nicht lukrativ genug :-) letztens gabs es etwas rummel um sicherheitslücken bei internet explorer. würde mich gar nicht wundern, wenn in meisten fällen der fehler tatsächlich vor dem rechner sitzt und nicht bei ncsoft.
und wenn jemand immer wieder gerne die kinah-preise "aus interesse" checkt, braucht er sich nicht zu wundern, wenn sein account eines tages "gehackt" wurde.



> was content etc. angeht. ich lese hier immer wieder das hier leute mitdiskutieren und meinen sie wüssten alles besser wie aion später sein wird und fragt man dann mal nach haben sie 2 chars auf lvl 19.... fail... Bei AoC waren es auch immer wieder die Fanboys die jede kritik runterdisktuiert haben nichts wahrhaben wollten bis das spiel fast weg war...
> 
> aion mag für den asiatischen markt super toll sein wir sind aber in europa. und auch wenn aion eine super schöne perfekte hülle bildet... eine leere hülle bleibt eine leere hülle...
> 
> ...



warte, warte... du wurdest gehackt? oder gebannt? also derjenige, der 3 50er hat, einen mit vollem miraju-set(voll glück gehabt, den schwersten beruf auf 449 etc, war alles kein problem, natürlich) hat probleme mit seinem account? warum bin ich nicht überrascht ><

und hier geht es eigentlich weniger um das herunterdiskutieren der kritik, sondern eher darum, dass selbst eigentlich an recht positiven spielebereichen was zu kritisieren gibt.

sicher wird dark poeta nach einer weile nicht mehr so spannend, dredgion vermutlich auch nicht mehr(war nicht drin, interessiert mich irgendwie nicht so sehr, bin eher der festungsdeffer-typ) - nur müssen die meisten erst hinkommen. sonst gibt es halt immer noch die festungsinis, weltbosse und das stinknormale pvp. zur not geht man halt farmen, wie es die spieler selbst in dem so hochgelobten wunder der spielewelt namens "world of warcraft" regelmässig tun. raids wie in wow wird aion ausserhalb der festungen nicht haben, darauf ist das spiel gar nicht ausgelegt.




Nadaria schrieb:


> Das was du da sagst ist hoffentlich ironisch denn es ist totaler schwachsinn. Kein Mensch erwartet von einem Spiel den gleichen Content wie WoW nach 5 Jahren hat... Es geht nichtmal darum wieviel es geht um die Qualität



steelrake, dp und dredgion sind eigentlich ganz gut gemacht. selbst theobomos labor ist vom gestalterischen her sehr angenehm. mob verteilung ist da eher etwas misslungen. festungs-inis bieten ebenso abwechslung von der gestaltung her und für die liebhaber der 15-30 min inis gibt es darunter eben auch etwas. vielleicht nicht items in massen, dafür aber ap, für die man wunderbare items von händler holen kann.




> Halloweenevent: jeder kriegt 3 BonBons
> 
> Weihnachtsevent (Solorius): Es gibt ein Klavier wo man raufhüpfen kann in der Hauptstadt und dadurch irgendwelche beep töne verursacht. Und zu guter letzt kann man noch paar raketen kaufen...



waren beide doof, das klavier an sich aber toll. bin trotzdem froh, dass diese events nicht so ausgeufert sind, wie z.b. in wow, wo jeder wie bekloppter hinter den event-items hinterhergerannt ist und in der zeit andere spielbereiche zu leiden hatten. nicht, dass ich als liebhaber vom open pvp im grösseren maßstab je auf meine kosten gekommen wäre :-/



> Und jetzt mal ehrlich zeig mir ein einziges MMO was sich so wenig Mühe mit events macht? Ist das Content? Mal sich ne interssante Quest ausdenken. Irgend nen netten Boss oder ähnliches... Ist das so schwer? andere hundertmal kleinere Firmen schaffen sowas innerhalb von ein paar Tagen auf die Beine zu stellen.



kannst du ein paar beispiele liefern? bin da irgendwie nicht auf dem laufendem.




> Anderes Beispiel man ändert den Timer für Angriffe von 2h auf 30min zeitgleich mit Korea. Auf allen US und EU Server wurde damit das OpenPvP bis auf ganz kleine Ausnahmen abgeschaltet. Es ist überall tote hose...
> 
> Und hat man nach 4 Wochen darauf reagiert? Eine Änderung die gerade mal 5min Zeit kosten würde rückgängig zu machen... Davon abgesehen das nichtmal die Balaur es schaffen jetzt noch ne Festung einzunehmen weil man zu dumm war daran zu denken...
> 
> Der Kern des Spiels die Abyssfights und 4 Wochen später nichts....???



interessanterweise wird gerade deshalb auf votan sehr verbissen um die festungen gekämpft. kein kreisgeraide mehr auf die leeren festungen und es kommt sogar endlich der taktische einsatz der artefakte vermehrt zur geltung. etwas mehr feintuning an dem zeitpunkt, wann und unter welchen umständen der 30 min timer startet, wäre sehr wünschenswert, damit man mehrere belagerungen in folge haben kann, statt nach 30 minuten ohne belagerungsmöglichkeiten dazustehen.



> Diese Dinge zeigen wie ernst NCSoft seine europäische Kundschaft nimmt...



koreanische entwickler entwickeln in erster linie für korea. entweder man arrangiert sich damit oder nicht. finde das persönlich auch nicht so pralle, aber auch als europäer wird man z.b. von warhammer entwicklern nicht ernst genommen und die blizzard leute hören auch eher auf ihre spieler in den usa als auf die europäer.



> Auch Steelrake, DP und Dredgion sind CONTENT Updates die nach 1Jahr!!! gebracht worden sind (Zeitgleich mit Europastart). Und das nach einem Jahr 3 Instanzen kommen gut und schön weil Asiaten evtl nicht drauf stehen... Aber die Qualität dieser Instanzen... Sie wirken als hätte nen Zivi sich mit nem 3d Editor 1h hingehockt und paar Räume 3000mobs zum grinden fertig... NCSoft kann viel mehr wenn sie nur wollen...


qualität dieser instanzen? dark poeta ist eigentlich sehr toll gemacht, genau wie steelrake. bei SR ist der mittelteil ein wenig eintönig und wegen eher unerfahrenen spieler noch hin und wieder beim dem mini event etwas holprig, unter- und oberdeck sind dagegen sehr ausgewogen und sehr angenehm zu spielen. dazu haben diese beiden instanzen ihren eigenen persönlichen stil, der imo sehr gelungen ist. auch andere inis sind eigentlich recht angenehm gestaltet, selbst die von dir kritisierten festungsinis sind keineswegs immer nur eine anhäufung langweiliger räume. jede hat eigenen stil, auch wenn der aufbau bei mindestens 2 im grunde genommen gleich ist.

es gab in korea im übrigen mehr inhaltsupdates, als nur dp und dredgion, die wiederum auch nicht ein jahr sondern in etwa 8 monate nach korea release ins spiel kamen.

fortsetzung folgt!(zu viele zitate in einem beitrag, möp möp)


----------



## Virthu (21. Januar 2010)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Öhm ja das mag evtl noch bei Stufe 35 stimmen aber mit 50?? Reden wir immer noch über Aion? Davon abgesehen wirst du spätestens mit 45 stupide grinden müssen. Selbst wenn du SR und TL auf CD grindest wirst du auch ausserhalb von den Instanzen grinden müssen... 130 Millionen ep wirst du am schluss brauchen pro SR Run sind es max 5 Millionen die du bekommst. Insgesamt von allen Quests (ausgenommen der Repeatqs) kriegst du evtl 5Millionen durch die Quests... Und ich rede hier nur von 49 auf 50



ehm, jaaaaa... ich bin wohl wieder etwas anders als die meisten, wies ausschaut. mit 42 hab ich meine SR runs begonnen. so ein run dauert in etwa 2,5 stunden vielleicht. wenn man die wiederholbaren quests in SR macht, gibt es zusätzliche xp dazu. mit lodas amus und erholungsbonus für all die leute, die nicht 24/7 spielen auch noch etwas mehr xp obendrauf. lower/upper ab 44. ebenfalls mit den wiederholbaren quests nebenbei. lodas immer vergessen, deshalb habe ich noch 15 stück oder so bei mir überall rumliegen. seit level 42 keine normalen quests meh gemacht, weil keine lust gehabt solo rumzunudeln. 49-50 ging an zwei tagen. auch ohne zu grinden, sondern ganz normal über die quests in theobomos im krater, an der taverne und über kampagnen-quests und theobomos lab besuche. habe allerdings auch sehr lange an diesen beiden tagen am stück gespielt. aber halt ohne grossartigen grind(zomg, 4-5 mal wiederholbare quest für platinmünzen gemacht, mit je 30 min dauer!!11)

die unter-50-leute, die täglich die festungs-inis ablaufen, bekommen neben aps auch ganz gute xp in recht kurzer zeit dazu.




> Ausser in Dredgion zum AP farmen und evlt Festungsinstanzen zum AP farmen. Oder Solo/max zu zweit Grindaktionen zum AP farmen..... machst du mit 50 nichts mehr... DP lohnt sich im Grundegenommen nicht bis auf die S-Rankwaffe... und davon abgesehen kannst froh sein wenn die bosse mehr als einen manastein droppen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



öhm, klar doch. DP lohnt sich nicht. gaaar nicht. es läuft ja jeder schon mit miraju herum, weil er schon im ersten monat nach ausgiebigen konsum von aufputschmitteln wie ein irrer bis 50 gegrindet und schon im vorfeld jede mögliche anleitung zum spiel auswendig gelernt hat. und dann nochmal 2 andere 50er hochgezogen hat, die sicherlich kurz davor sind ihrerseits in vollem miraju herumzurennen. sicherlich.

für alle anderen ist DP eine tolle sache, mit netten items, der 50er stigmaquest, recht vielen grossen und kleinen bossen, interessantem mob design und je nach vorgehensweise eben mit verschiedener schwierigkeitsstufe. es droppt im übrigen schon einiges, aber eben kein gold von jedem mob. 
sonst gäbe es noch die möglichkeit die festungsinis zu besuchen, festungen anzugreifen/zu deffen, ev draupnir höhle zu infiltrieren und dann halt ganz normal old school mässig zu farmen und seine miraju/fenris-questreihe voranzutreiben. die ganz irren werden ev auch durch die gegend rennen und pvp machen. sonst gibt es noch die weltbosse, die aber leider eher was für die leute sind, die die timer dort genau kennen.

mal den zeitaufwand für den ganzen kram, den gerade ein 50er elyos auf votan machen kann, zusammengerechnet:
roah + asteria brauchen beide in etwa eine stunde, wenn man alle mobs mitnimmt. kysis eine stunde. DP im grossen und ganzen zwischen 2,5 und 3 stunden. schon hat man für das alles 4-5 stunden gebraucht. wenn man noch bei festungsdeff mitmacht, rechne man 30 minuten und ev je 15 min vorbereitung + rumeiern dazu, während man die random asmos grillt, kisk aufstellt etc. sind schon über 5 stunden für all das. für "normale" spieler ist das eigentlich ganz ok. wer noch materialien sammelt, münzen oder balaurkram farmt, der braucht noch mehr zeit. dredgion zähle ich nicht, da ich nie dort war und keine ahnung habe, wie lange das braucht und wie lange man warten muss, bis man reinkommt. eine weitere option ist das aber allemal.

"problem" ist sicherlich, dass man für dp eine gruppe braucht, genau wie für festungsinis. vielleicht ist das alles noch nicht abwechslungsreich genug, aber auf der anderen seite gurken eh noch sehr viele unter 50 herum und abyss wird zunehmend etwas voller, aps kommen schneller rein und ev wird das motivation genug sein, etwas mehr pvp zu betreiben, vielleicht auch direkt vor den feindlichen städten im feindesland. wenn dann noch ein paar weitere miraju/fenris-besitzer auf mysteriöse weise aus dem spiel verschwinden, wird das spiel nur angenehmer :-)


so, jetzt hab ich auch mal gemeckert bin im übrigen auch nicht rundum glücklich und wünsche mir schnellstmöglich ein weiteres inhaltsupdate, das vor allem die spielewelt etwas erweitert. etwas mehr fantasy, fliegende schlösser und ähnliches und weniger wüste, wüste, wüste, sumpf, zombies, wüste, wüste ><


----------



## Virthu (21. Januar 2010)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Schade nur das die Zugkraft auf meiner Seite ist, weil es jetzt nicht grade ne unbekannte Tatsache ist, dass man in Aion ohne großartige Ahnung und ohne Geldeinsatz recht ungefährlich botten kann. Aber ja in Theobomos grinden sie alle per Hand... Solltest dich vielleicht mal in den entsprechenden Foren umgucken, dann wird dir auffallen was in Aion los ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha, spätestens jetzt müsste man wissen, woher die "hacks" kommen und dass die armen "gehackten" vielleicht doch nicht ganz unschuldig sind.


----------



## DruffDruff (21. Januar 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> haha, spätestens jetzt müsste man wissen, woher die "hacks" kommen und dass die armen "gehackten" vielleicht doch nicht ganz unschuldig sind.



Frag mal geige und andere die gehackt wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wurde btw. auf meinem Zweitaccount nicht gehackt im Dezember 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nadaria (21. Januar 2010)

@Virthu 

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Mein Mailaccount wurde gehackt und damit versucht mein Aion account zu bekommen was zur Sperrung aus Sicherheitsgründen geführt hatte. Nach 5 Tagen hab ich sowohl meinen Mailaccount wieder als auch meinen Aionaccount.




jetzt mal zu aion:



Hat Aion eine gute Grafik? Ja!

Hat Aion schön modellierte Chars mit Liebe zum Detail? Ja!

Hat Aion ein gut animiertes Kampfsystem und abwechslungsreiche Skills? Ja!

Hat Aion eine interssante Story? Ja!




aber alles das täuscht nicht über Schwächen hinweg...




1) Aion wurde fast gänzlich ohne Support auf den Markt gebracht. NCSoft hat jahrelange Erfahrung (länger als Blizzard) mit MMORPG's sowohl auf dem asiatischen Markt als auch auf dem europäischen... Sie wussten ganz genau was, wie benötigt wird aber 13&#8364;/Monat kassiert man gerne es soll ja Dumme geben die das so noch in Ordnung finden... Nun haben die Spieler diesen Fehler auszubaden... schon bei den kleinsten Schwierigkeiten kann es Tage dauern bis man Hilfe bekommt... Es gibt Berichte von Leuten die eine Woche! in einer Instanz festgehangen sind (Kein Rückport oder ähnliche Tricks halfen)

2) Aion wird von NCSoft Korea entwickelt. NCSoft West ist nur Publisher. Man hat also einen Hardcore Asia Grinder versucht für den westlichen Markt anzupassen... Das NCsoft Korea damit nicht wirklich Erfahrung hat sieht man... Man sieht auch das Patches zeitgleich mit extremen Auswirkungen auf den koreanischen als auf den europäischen Markt kommen da nicht seperat entwickelt wird. Der 30min Timer der in Korea nach mehr als einem Jahr in Ordnung ist wird bei uns kurz nach Spielbeginn aufgespielt. Auswirkungen sieht man. Es werden von allen Server berichtet das OpenPvP komplett zum erliegen gekommen ist. Bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen gibt es kaum noch Festungsangriffe. Ein Grund ist auch das man jetzt fürs Eierschaukeln (deffen) in Festungen Goldmedallien in den Arsch geblasen bekommt. Und die Europäer schaukeln hat lieber Eier als sich zu organisieren und anzugreifen...

3) Aion hat keinen PvE Anspruch. Es gibt kaum gescriptete Ereignsse. Das maximale der Gefühle sind 3 Phasen Bosse (lahbri, saendukal) die sich extrem leich austricksen lassen (out of sight). 90% aller Bosse sind einfache Tank&Spank Bosse.

4) Das PvP findet über Riften, Festungsfights, Dredgion statt. Das einzig echte PvP ist aber Dredgion. Festungsfight = Masse statt Klasse. Riften = Lowies Ganken.

5) Chars sollten mit Stigmas statt mit Talentbäumen individualisiert werden. Gute Idee aber wieso führt man dann mit 1.5 Adv Stigmas ein mit verpflichtenden Stigma builds die nur noch 2 Stigmas frei wählbar machen?? Noch dazu idiotische Adv Stigmas die 2sec Castzeit für Meeles haben... (Sie Gladi AoE Tree oder Ranger die kein Mensch nutzen kann)

6) Individualisierung dadurch das sich das Aussehen jedes Rüstungsteils/Waffe ändern lässt.. SUPER!!! Absolut Hammeridee wieso sind eingeführten Waffen/Rüstungen wie z.b. Miragent/Fenris nicht änderbar??? absoultes fail ...

7) Tausende Accounts wurden gehackt. Man spricht von einem Krieg mit den RMT Companies (Aussage von NCSoft). Es wurde auch inzwischen auf Aionsource bestätigt seitens NCSoft das eigene Sicherheitslücken dazu geführt haben (was bisher bestritten worden war). Man zeigt hier immer auf die andern aber denkt nie darüber nach wieso hat Aion so extreme Probleme mit Kinahverkäufer, Bots (mehr als 65.000 Bot Accounts wurden bereits geschlossen) etc...

Die Antwort dazu liegt doch auf der Hand. Eine Lvl 50 Waffe braucht 3 Proccs die derzeit im Schnitt bei 10% liegen um Episch zu werden. Einfache mathematische Regel: 10% * 10% * 10% = 0,1% das bedeutet das eine Waffe auf episch procct ist 1:1000. Dies kann 1 Milliarde! Kinah kosten bei derzeitigen Mats kosten.. Miraju Questreihe kostet 70-200 Millionen... Einfache Stigmas liegen bei 30Millionen Kinah... Und dann wundert man sich über Bot/RMT Probleme??? Wenn man will das wenig leute an diese Sachen kommen dann sollte man epische Questreihen einführen oder bestimmte PvP Leistungen um etwas zu bekommen...




8) Server werden immer leerer... Dies wird von vielen Servern in den Foren berichtet... Grund dafür werden extrem schlechter Support, fehlender Content und grindlastiges Gameplay genannt (Repeat Quest inc) Auch das wollen Fanboys nicht wahrhaben ähnlich wie AoC da wollt auch keiner was wahrhaben und alles war super truper und alle Deppen die was negatives gesagt hatten. Bis dann aus 1,5 Millionen Spieler 80.000 wurden und die größten Idioten die immer geschrieen haben das alles toll ist einsehen mussten das sie sich geirrt hatten....




Zu deinem DP. Es ist hundert mal einfacher an die Miraju Ausrüstung zu kommen als über DP die Ausrüstung zu sammeln. Du weißt bei Miraju töte ~4000 Mobs sammel ~70 Millionen und du hast es... Bei den Dropchancen in DP kannst du aber 500.000 Mobs killen bis du deine Ausrüstung hast...


----------



## Geige (21. Januar 2010)

Es werden weniger Spieler?
Davon merke ich auf Kromede zwar ncihts, aber ich kann das ja auch nur
für diesen Server sagen, auf Thor sind einige WoW Leute gegangen, diese sind schon lange wieder weg!


----------



## OldboyX (21. Januar 2010)

Nadaria schrieb:


> ...
> 
> aber alles das täuscht nicht über Schwächen hinweg...
> 
> ...



Aion hat einige Stärken aber auch Schwächen die hier schön zusammengefasst sind. Auf Votan habe ich jedenfalls auch das Gefühl, dass die Spieler weniger werden.

Insgesamt natürlich alles relativ zu betrachten und diese Schwächen sind auch nicht weiter tragisch, doch für mich wohl auch ein Grund im März dann nicht mehr zu verlängern. Am Ende werde ich wohl aus denselben Gründen aufhören, aus denen meine Kumpels aufgehört haben:

Man logt ein und es gibt nichts zu tun, das ich als unterhaltsam empfinden würde (und kaum etwas, das man in kurzen Sessions machen kann):

- Beim Craften ist man mehr AFK als sonstwas (und wenn man wirklich was bedeutendes craften will, hat man in 30 Minuten Kinah im Spielwert von mehreren Wochen verbraten)
- PVE ist unattraktiv gestaltet, die Instanzen sind zäh, ziehen sich lange hin und es gibt kaum Abwechslung. Außerdem ist mir die Droprate einfach zu niedrig. 4h+ in Theolab für Manasteine? Nein danke. Außerdem muss man natürlich Gruppe suchen, anreisen, Instanze bestreiten usw. dauert mind 2h am Stück, bei den meisten Instanzen länger.
- PVP ist ebenso schlecht zugänglich, Festungspvp wird einem vom Server vorgeschrieben, Rifts muss man erst suchen gehen und diese führen in der Mehrheit der Fälle zu äußerst langweiligem PVP (lowbies ganken oder gegankt werden). Dreadgion ist zwar nett, aber genauso wie bei den Festungsinis wird der Zeitpunkt wann es offen ist vom Server vorgegeben und daneben ist es noch viel zu exploitbar (was ich da schon erlebt habe...)

Und 1000e Balaur grinden oder sonstige Dinge um dann eine "Chance" auf ein Imba-Item zu haben ist mir einfach zu viel Zeitaufwand und zu viel RNG.

Da bietet HDRO mit seinen kurzweiligen, schönen und abwechslungsreichen Instanzen, seinen Scharzmützeln, dem Monsterplay usw. viel mehr abwechslung. Auch WoW mit dem Dungeon Finder, den Battlegrounds die immer für ein paar kurze Games bereitstehen usw. bietet da auch einfach viel mehr.


----------



## Virthu (21. Januar 2010)

Nadaria schrieb:


> @Virthu
> 
> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Mein Mailaccount wurde gehackt und damit versucht mein Aion account zu bekommen was zur Sperrung aus Sicherheitsgründen geführt hatte. Nach 5 Tagen hab ich sowohl meinen Mailaccount wieder als auch meinen Aionaccount.



wer sich in worten klar ausdrücken kann, wird auch richtig gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es war jedenfalls nicht wirklich deutlich erkennbar, welchen account du gemeint hattest.






> jetzt mal zu aion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat Aion schwächen? Ja!

Ist Aion deshalb voll scheisse? Nein!





> 2) Aion wird von NCSoft Korea entwickelt. NCSoft West ist nur Publisher. Man hat also einen Hardcore Asia Grinder versucht für den westlichen Markt anzupassen... Das NCsoft Korea damit nicht wirklich Erfahrung hat sieht man... Man sieht auch das Patches zeitgleich mit extremen Auswirkungen auf den koreanischen als auf den europäischen Markt kommen da nicht seperat entwickelt wird. Der 30min Timer der in Korea nach mehr als einem Jahr in Ordnung ist wird bei uns kurz nach Spielbeginn aufgespielt. Auswirkungen sieht man. Es werden von allen Server berichtet das OpenPvP komplett zum erliegen gekommen ist. Bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen gibt es kaum noch Festungsangriffe. Ein Grund ist auch das man jetzt fürs Eierschaukeln (deffen) in Festungen Goldmedallien in den Arsch geblasen bekommt. Und die Europäer schaukeln hat lieber Eier als sich zu organisieren und anzugreifen...



jetzt gebe ich dir den vorwurf der leseschwäche gerne zurück. habe nämlich in einer der obigen beiträge bereits geschrieben, dass auf votan sehr wohl festungsangriffe und verteidigungen laufen und das sogar öfter und intensiver als je zuvor. 
erst gestern wurde eine der siels festungen auf votan von asmos niedergezergt, trotz eine gewissen defensive(bei numerischem nachteil von 1 gegen 2 bzw 3 ist manches eben nicht wirklich machbar ohne sehr gute organisation). vor einigen tagen wurden auf kromede alle festungen in die hand der asmodier überführt, obwohl eigentlich jeder auf elyosseite dank leichten belohnungen hätte deffen müssen, wenn man nach dir geht. auf thor hat sich das kräfteverhältnis ebenso vor kurzem durch festungseinnahme leicht verschoben.

daher ist dein punkt 2) aus meiner sicht im grossen und ganzen nicht besonders konstruktive laberei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> 3) Aion hat keinen PvE Anspruch. Es gibt kaum gescriptete Ereignsse. Das maximale der Gefühle sind 3 Phasen Bosse (lahbri, saendukal) die sich extrem leich austricksen lassen (out of sight). 90% aller Bosse sind einfache Tank&Spank Bosse.



ja, vielleicht noch addons dazu tun, die dann in riesigen buchstaben so etwas wie "DU STEHST IM FEUER" über den ganzen bildschirm schreiben, weil sonst niemand ohne addsons solche gescriptete bosse legen kann. nihilum hat sich mal ordentlich peinlich bei einer instanz-präsentation gezeigt, als sie die addons nicht nutzen konnten und an recht einfachen bossen wipen mussten.

ich persönlich finde die bosse ok, nicht zu schwer, nicht zu leicht, man muss immernoch auf die phasen und spezielle effekte achten. wer besondere herausforderung sucht, geht halt eine voll besetzte festung raiden - aber warte mal, da sind spieler drin, die ganz unerwartetes tun! scheisse, viel zu schwer... wir wollen lieber vorhersehbare bosse, für die man erst monatelange andere raidbosse gegrindet haben muss(am besten mit anleitung aus dem netz, sonst zu schwer), damit man erst passende ausrüstung hat...



> 4) Das PvP findet über Riften, Festungsfights, Dredgion statt. Das einzig echte PvP ist aber Dredgion. Festungsfight = Masse statt Klasse. Riften = Lowies Ganken.



lol, sicher, dredgion einzig wahres pvp. noch so ein arena-"profi"?
festungangriff ist bei weitem nicht einzig mit masse alleine zu machen, obwohl eine überzahl sehr hilfreich ist. riften = lowies ganken? man kann auch vor die feindliche stadt gehen und sich mit den leuten dort anlegen, innerhalb weniger minuten sind genug 50er da. bessere rift-platzierung wäre aber definitiv wünschenswert.



> 5) Tausende Accounts wurden gehackt. Man spricht von einem Krieg mit den RMT Companies (Aussage von NCSoft). Es wurde auch inzwischen auf Aionsource bestätigt seitens NCSoft das eigene Sicherheitslücken dazu geführt haben (was bisher bestritten worden war). Man zeigt hier immer auf die andern aber denkt nie darüber nach wieso hat Aion so extreme Probleme mit Kinahverkäufer, Bots (mehr als 65.000 Bot Accounts wurden bereits geschlossen) etc...
> 
> Die Antwort dazu liegt doch auf der Hand. Eine Lvl 50 Waffe braucht 3 Proccs die derzeit im Schnitt bei 10% liegen um Episch zu werden. Einfache mathematische Regel: 10% * 10% * 10% = 0,1% das bedeutet das eine Waffe auf episch procct ist 1:1000. Dies kann 1 Milliarde! Kinah kosten bei derzeitigen Mats kosten.. Miraju Questreihe kostet 70-200 Millionen... Einfache Stigmas liegen bei 30Millionen Kinah... Und dann wundert man sich über Bot/RMT Probleme??? Wenn man will das wenig leute an diese Sachen kommen dann sollte man epische Questreihen einführen oder bestimmte PvP Leistungen um etwas zu bekommen...


öhm, mja. die derzeit herrschende einstellung vieler spieler "ich will die besten items JETZT haben" führt zu den RMT problemen. sowohl miraju als auch die besten handwerksitems sind als absolutes high-end gedacht, für die leute mit massig zeit und ausdauer. niemand muss RL geld für kinah ausgeben - dummerweise fühlen sich immer wieder leute genötigt, mit solchen investitionen ihr eigenes ego aufzupolieren oder spieleschwächen oder sonstetwas zu kaschieren. 30 mille für einfache stigmas? naja, wenn die RMT idioten so viel zu zahlen bereit sind, werden die stigmas eben auch so viel kosten. das alles verstehen kinah käufer eben nicht - die werden ausgenommen wie eine weihnachtsgans. je mehr sie kaufen, desto teuerer wird alles und desto mehr müssen sie kaufen.

im grunde genommen ist aions system sehr "normalo"-freundlich. spiele regelmässig, sammele die mats, verkaufe und kaufe richtig und nach einer weile kannst du auch ohne instanz-besuche und pvp akzeptable ausrüstung kaufen. leute mit mehr zeit und mehr gruppenaktivitäten kommen deutlich schneller an ihren kram. leider verleitet dieses system halt zum RMT und man müsste aion auf wow-raids und daily quests umstellen, um dem entgegen zu wirken. eve online hat da z.b. die segel gänzlich gestrichen und setzt auf gesteuerten RMT unter den spielern statt zwischen spieler und einem "farm-unternehmer".



> 6) Server werden immer leerer... Dies wird von allen Servern in den Foren berichtet... Grund dafür werden extrem schlechter Support, fehlender Content und grindlastiges Gameplay genannt (Repeat Quest inc) Auch das wollen Fanboys nicht wahrhaben ähnlich wie AoC da wollt auch keiner was wahrhaben und alles war super truper und alle Deppen die was negatives gesagt hatten. Bis dann aus 1,5 Millionen Spieler 80.000 wurden und die größten Idioten die immer geschrieen haben das alles toll ist einsehen mussten das sie sich geirrt hatten....


naja, so viele, wie von wow rüberkamen, so viele gingen auch. anderen war das spiel anscheinend zu kompliziert, manchen sogar anscheinend nicht grindlastig genug oder sie haben sich schlichtweg ausgepowert im levelmarathon bis 50. meine legion ist jedenfalls quasi hin, aber da hatte ich schon am start eigentlich nichts anderes erwartet. supernormalos, die vielleicht an 2-3 tagen in der woche für 3 stunden spielen kommen eben langsam voran, wenn sie sich nicht etwas geschickter anstellen oder schlicht die ganze zeit elite grinden. und die vielzocker sind noch vor level 50 eingebrochen, da sie wohl etwas zu viel pve und zu wenig pvp gemacht hatten und das spiel so eben etwas eintönig werden kann.

man muss auch sagen, dass sehr viele aus unterschiedlichen gründen eine sehr verklärte/falsche vorstellung von aion hatten und dementsprechend ettäuscht wurden. wer die diskussionen vor dem release verfolgt hatte, wird sich vielleicht an die extreme wie "überhaupt keine quests, nur grinden, fliegen geht gar nicht" und "das beste spiel eva! ausrüstung überhaupt nicht entscheidend, instanzen soweit das auge reicht!" erinnern.

jedenfalls haben wohl in der tat viele aufgehört. ob die server nun wirklich leerer wurden, ka. es sind immer noch krall/nochsana/FT/SH und sonstige gruppen unterwegs. festungen sind recht voll besetzt, eigentlich werden es dort immer mehr spieler, leider mehr asmos als elyos auf votan :-/



> Zu deinem DP. Es ist hundert mal einfacher an die Miraju Ausrüstung zu kommen als über DP die Ausrüstung zu sammeln. Du weißt bei Miraju töte ~4000 Mobs sammel ~70 Millionen und du hast es... Bei den Dropchancen in DP kannst du aber 500.000 Mobs killen bis du deine Ausrüstung hast...


naja, ich könnte natürlich die ganze zeit balaur grinden, kinah grinden, auf questmobs stunden um stunden warten und quasi mitm kopf durch die wand diese quest zu jedem preis erledigen wollen, nur um dann wie der schlimmste emo einen höchst emotionalen beitrag im offiziellen forum zu verfassen, weil das herz der magie selbst nach mehreren malen nicht richtig hergestellt wurde und ich deshalb von ncsoft verlange, diese quest umgehend(SOFORT, MOFOS! JETZT!) im ersten durchgang schaffbar zu machen. 

oder ich gehe regelmässig nach dark poeta, habe spass am spiel mit anderen leuten und ziehe in ruhe meine berufe auf das richtige level, sammele nebenbei meinen ap kram und verfolge die miraju reihe bei gelegeneheit neben dem ganzen weiter.

bin jedenfalls gespannt, ob und wie schnell du bei deinen anderen chars an miraju kommen wirst, solltest du weiterspielen wollen.

im grossen und ganze will ich das spiel nicht besser reden, als es vielleicht ist. nur finde ich nicht, dass es so schlecht ist, wie du und manch anderer es siehst. vor dem nächten update würde ich jedenfalls keine endgültige bewertung abgeben, da imo das update mit stahlharke, dp etc ein sehr gelungenes ist. sollte das nächste ähnlich ausfallen, wird das spiel mit sicherheit auch weiterhin immer besser werden. vielleicht bin ich auch nur von wow geprägt, da mich aion sehr stark an wow-entwicklung erinnert.


----------



## DruffDruff (21. Januar 2010)

Schon gesehen?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das in Kombination mit http://www.youtube.c...layer_embedded# um 7:15 rum haha.


----------



## Virthu (21. Januar 2010)

worauf genau beziehst du dich damit, druffdruff? und ja, kommt mir bekannt vor, aus all den "warum kommt aion erst im 4ten quartal?? QQ" threads.


----------



## Nadaria (21. Januar 2010)

@Virthu




du versuchst krampfhaft alles zu entkräften. auf thor ist nach wie vor max alle 2 wochen mal ein festungsangriff das obere und untere abyss sieht genauso aus wie vor 4 wochen... mag sein das es auf votan hier und da anders ist und deine meinung zu einigen sachen kann ich nachvollziehen. nicht jeder erwartet das gleiche wie ich. nur z.b. zu sagen das RMT problem liegt an den spielern die alles haben wollen jetzt - sofort. zum einem ist es das ziel in aion sich das equip zu erfarmen und zum anderen ist es einfach dummheit das man max equip sich "erkaufen" kann. 

als beispiel (nur mal so aus den ärmel geschüttelt und NICHT exakt so ernst gemeint):

10.000 Elyos/Asmodier Treuepunkte bei Teilnahme an einen Festungsangriff, 150.000 Elyos/Asmo Treuepunkte bei Teilnahme bei Kill eines Wächtergottgenerals, 40 Punkte bei Kill eines gegnerischen Spielers während eines Festungsangriffs,

Step 4 Miraju (ehemals herstellen und procc des herzens) sammel 10 Millionen Treuepunkte.




JETZT ist der Aufwand der gleiche aber RMT sind ausgenockt... denn hier kann nur ein Spieler selber was machen... um mal nen ganz einfaches Beispiel zu nennen wie man so etwas wirklich verhindern kann denn alles andere ist unkraut zupfen was bekanntlich wieder nachwächst. Zudem würden die Elyos bei uns statt sich gegenseitig ständig den Krieg zu erklären evtl endlich mal den Arsch hochkriegen und sich gemeinsam bei Festungen organisieren


----------



## DruffDruff (21. Januar 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> worauf genau beziehst du dich damit, druffdruff? und ja, kommt mir bekannt vor, aus all den "warum kommt aion erst im 4ten quartal?? QQ" threads.



Schau dir das Video an, hatte ich beim posten vergessen und habs noch reineditiert. Aion ist der Finanzierer für Blade and Soul und sie sind froh, dass es doch erfolgreich geworden ist. Sowas sagt man, wenn man nicht davon ausgeht, dass irgendwas erfolgreich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Januar 2010)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Schau dir das Video an, hatte ich beim posten vergessen und habs noch reineditiert. Aion ist der Finanzierer für Blade and Soul und sie sind froh, dass es doch erfolgreich geworden ist. Sowas sagt man, wenn man nicht davon ausgeht, dass irgendwas erfolgreich ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ähhh...das ist mal wieder DruffDruff-typisch an den Haaren herbei gezogen. Das ist ne stinknormale Aussage und sonst einfach garnichts. Man könnte auch sagen: "Wir wussten, daß es voll der Hit wird"! Aber das wäre wohl etwas arrogant und trifft vor allem nicht den Charakter der Asiaten.


----------



## DruffDruff (22. Januar 2010)

Abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis jetzt hatte ich noch mit fast jeder meiner "druffdruff-tpyischen" Aussagen recht^^

Ich fänds auch ganz gut, wenn Aion NICHT als Cashcow für B&S benutzt wird, aber ich befürchte da schreckliches, weil einfach alles darauf hindeutet nach dem EU Launch.


----------



## Nadaria (22. Januar 2010)

Leider ist das was DruffDruff sagt gar nicht mal so abwegig. NCSoft selbst sagte erst vor einiger Zeit: "Wir haben derzeit die Ressourcen verstärkt von Aion zu B&S ausgelagert um dieses Spiel in gewohnter Qualität auf den Markt bringen zu können. Da Aion sehr zufriedenstellend läuft wird sich das auch nicht weiter bei Aion bemerkbar machen..." so ungefähr war das Statement...


----------



## Nahemis (22. Januar 2010)

Oh man ich werd nicht mehr in dieses Forum reinschaun sonst verliert man echt die Lust an Aion. cu


----------



## Klos1 (22. Januar 2010)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Abwarten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ähhh...es ist völlig normal, daß ein gut laufendes Projekt, bzw. eine Cashcow, was in der Betriebswirtschaft ja ein allgemein gültiger Begriff ist, zukünftige Projekte finanzieren.
Wow finanziert unter anderem auch zukünftige Projekte. Das ist einfach das normalste der Welt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit welchen typischen DruffDruff-Aussagen hattest du denn recht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nadaria schrieb:


> Leider ist das was DruffDruff sagt gar nicht mal so abwegig. NCSoft selbst sagte erst vor einiger Zeit: "Wir haben derzeit die Ressourcen verstärkt von Aion zu B&S ausgelagert um dieses Spiel in gewohnter Qualität auf den Markt bringen zu können. Da Aion sehr zufriedenstellend läuft wird sich das auch nicht weiter bei Aion bemerkbar machen..." so ungefähr war das Statement...



Siehe oben! Für neue Projekte werden Resourcen aus bestehenden laufenden Projekten abgezogen. Das ist das normalste der Welt. Läuft bei uns in der Firma nicht anders. Während du zum Beispiel noch viele Resourcen brauchst, um bei einen neuen Produkt bugfixing zu betreiben, so werden die natürlich nach und nach frei, wenn das Produkt funktioniert. Das heißt noch lange nicht, daß nicht noch genug Leute da sind, um für Erweiterungen zu sorgen.

Ihr dreht euch da irgendwelche Aussagen so hin, wie ihr es wollt.


----------



## DruffDruff (22. Januar 2010)

Das Problem ist die Entwicklung von Aion. Aion wird nicht im und für den EU Markt entwickelt, sondern für den koreanischen Markt.(der wesentlich kleiner als der EU/US Markt ist) B&S hat ein ähnliches Setting wie Aion, ist allerdings weitaus fortgeschrittener, wenn man den Produzenten glauben mag. Sollte es wirklich so sein, dann besteht eine nicht geringe Chance, dass die koreanischen AionSpieler auf den B&S Zug umspringen.
NCSoft muss sich entscheiden, ob sie weiterhin Resourcen in Aion investieren oder ihre Ressourcen in B&S investieren.
Und ich glaube nach 1.5 Jahren sind es auch die Koreaner leid ein nicht vorhandenes Endgame zu spielen^^


----------



## Klos1 (22. Januar 2010)

Woher weißt du denn um die Resourcen dieser Software-Schmiede bescheid? Die haben eh angekündigt, noch einige weitere Projekte in dieser Richtung zu machen. Da scheint es mir doch so, als ob da noch genug Resourcen vorhanden wären, die nicht nur für ein Spiel reichen. Ist ja nicht so, als das die nur ein Studio hätten.

Das die Leute alle von Aion zu B&S gehen, wenn das Spiel wirklich gut wird, daß kann natürlich sein. Derartiges ist immer möglich, wenn ein neues Spiel kommt. Aion ist hier bestimmt keine Ausnahme.
Das einzige, was ich bisher aber sehen konnte ist, daß es eine Hammergrafik hat, die aber leider nur noch Asia-Style ist.


----------



## zondrias (22. Januar 2010)

vergleich hin oder her.
Ich muss ehrlich sagen das mich Aion saumäßig gelangweilt hat.
Es könnten mehr als 2 Rassen sein. Das Gameplay spielt sich fast immer gleich, das mit den Flügeln sieht toll aus ist aber eher kitschig.

naja jeder findets anderst.


----------



## Richtigsteller (22. Januar 2010)

Was mir an AION nicht gefällt ist zum einen die sehr eingeschränkte Welt. Man fühlt sich einfach nicht frei. Und zum anderen das lahme Monsterkloppen, dass ein Farmen zur Nerfensache macht. Naja und der Gesamtumfang ist halt viel viel kleiner als der von WoW. Technisch ist WoW sowieso weit vor AION. Warten wir mal auf GW2 das könnt was werden.


----------



## Nadaria (22. Januar 2010)

als beispiel aus einer aktuellen sache:

ich habe die letzten zwei tage 16h workorder für das rezept gemacht was ich für das meistern für schneidern brauche + 4,5 millionen für diese workorder verbraten... NUR für das rezept was man auch wirklich nur für die quest braucht...




und jetzt kann mir keiner sagen das so nen driss ernsthaft spass macht... denn es gibt auch keinen "spassigen" weg um dieses rezept anders zu bekommen man muss halt tausende workorder machen und auf glück hoffen.... (btw ich hab das rezept natürlich immer noch nicht)


----------



## Feuerwirbel (22. Januar 2010)

Nadaria schrieb:


> du versuchst krampfhaft alles zu entkräften. auf thor ist nach wie vor max alle 2 wochen mal ein festungsangriff d



Zitat für dich aus dem LFG-Chat



> Suchen noch weitere Leute für Festungsangriff



Also wirst du heute mal was deffen dürfen


----------



## Nadaria (22. Januar 2010)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Also wirst du heute mal was deffen dürfen


Also ich hoffe inständig das die Asmodier endlich die Schwefelbaumfestung taken da ich seit 6 Wochen mit meinem Twink darauf warte die Kampagnenquest von lvl 25 abschließen zu können.... Also ich wünschen den Asmodier viel Glück hoffentlich schaffen sie endlich da unten mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









edit: naja war zu erwarten das abyss schaut natürlich immer noch genauso aus wie vor 6 wochen.. wieder nichts...


----------



## Stancer (22. Januar 2010)

Nadaria schrieb:


> als beispiel aus einer aktuellen sache:
> 
> ich habe die letzten zwei tage 16h workorder für das rezept gemacht was ich für das meistern für schneidern brauche + 4,5 millionen für diese workorder verbraten... NUR für das rezept was man auch wirklich nur für die quest braucht...
> 
> ...



Das hat aber einen Vorteil : Ein Handwerker, der solch ein Rezept kann ist enorm begehrt. Ich kann mich noch an Daoc erinnern. Zu Classic Zeiten in einem Beruf die Grossmeister Stufe zu erreichen grenzte an Unmöglichkeit und über Monate/Jahre konnte man die Grossmeister in den Berufen an 2 Händen abzählen. Dafür haben die auch Tag und Nacht nur gecraftet und etliche Platin an Materialien ausgegeben (1 Platin = 1000 Gold, waren zu Classic Zeiten schon sehr viel).
Aber kaum loggten die ein wurden sie mit Auftragsanfragen überhäuft.

Das Aion Handwerksystem ist dem sehr ähnlich und wirklich nur für Spieler lohnenswert, die Primär auch einen Handwerker spielen wollen. Für den Casual ist das Handwerkssystem viel zu aufwendig und das ist auch so gewollt. Es ist nicht so gedacht, das sich jeder Spieler seine Ausrüstung selber herstellt und nach 1 Tag die Meisterstufe erreicht hat. Vielmehr sollen die Spieler belohnt werden, die ihr ganzes Herzblut in den Beruf stecken und so ihre Dienste den anderen Spielern anbieten können.

Ein ähnliches System gab es sogar noch viel früher. In Ultima Online war es auch extrem schwer z,b, Schmiedekunst auf die Grossmeisterstufe zu bringen aber nur diese konnten die edelsten Erze verarbeiten und die Rüstungen waren extrem begehrt. Diese Handwerker hatten einen geradezu legendären Ruf, denn es gab nur sehr sehr wenige von ihnen

Ein Handwerkssystem wie in WoW dagegen, wo jeder problemlos jeden Beruf erlernen kann ist voll auf das typische Solo-Play ausgelegt. WoW vermeidet es fast überall, das man auf andere Spieler angewiesen ist. Alles ist quasi alleine schaffbar. Und das ist der Grund warum die Spieler in WoW kein Benehmen haben.
Glaubst du in UO/Daoc hätte ein Spieler der permanent andere Beleidigt jemals eine Grossmeister Rüstung bekommen ? Selbst wenn er den doppelten Preis gezahlt hätte würde der Handwerker ihm diese nicht herstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeroeight (23. Januar 2010)

*Stancer da geb ich dir voll recht!!!*
das berufssystem ist eigentlich noch viel zu einfach in aion!!!


----------



## Nadaria (23. Januar 2010)

es geht nicht darum wie schwer oder einfach das ist. es geht darum das es extrem öde ist wie eine maschine stupide 16h lang workorders zu klicken... nur um ein rezept zu bekommen das wiederum voraussetzung für eine quest ist...




darüber hinaus:


koch expert: 500.000

waffen expert: 150.000.000

alchemie expert 100.000.000

rüstung expert: 30.000.000

lucker in waffen expert: 10.000.000




zum einen ist die verteilung total unbalanced und komm mir jetzt nicht damit dafür ist der waffenberuf auch so begehrt.... keiner selbst botfirmen können es sich leisten lvl 50 waffen herzustellen wo die procchancen bei 1:1000 liegen und die herstellkosten bei 1 Milliarde liegen...

ich habe ingesamt 100 Millionen beim waffenberuf verblasen weil ich was HERGESTELLT habe... denn wenns nicht procct interessiert sich nur noch der mülleimer dafür was du in 30h im sanctum gecraftet hast.... dann noch alles auf luck basierend totaler schwachsinn sorry... das ist wie bei miraju quest einige first try die anderen können das für immer abhaken nach 3 versuchen und 120millionen weniger das sie sich in 3 monaten mühsam erfarmt haben.


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. Januar 2010)

Manche Leute stehen einfach aus Fließbandarbeit. Sonst gäb´s ja auch keine Fließbandarbeiter! Oo


----------



## Klos1 (23. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, daß es Leute gibt, die auf Fließbandarbeit stehen. Und Fließbandarbeiter stehen nicht aus Leidenschaft am Fließband, sondern mangels Alternativen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. Januar 2010)

Dann lässt sich aber nicht erklären, warum in das Aion so viele betreiben, denn dazu gäb´s ja Alternativen.


----------



## Virthu (23. Januar 2010)

zu dem von druffdruff verlinktem video und grafik:

das hatten wir doch schon mal in einem anderen thread. wie klos schon sagte, jede firma finanziert irgendwann von gewinnen aus einem projekt ein neues oder gleich mehrere. wow darf zz für jede menge neue projekte den kopf hinhalten, eve online finanziert aus dem erfolg dust, warhammer hätte vielleicht sogar irgenwann daoc 2 finanzieren können, wenn die entwickler nicht so viel inkompetenz an den tag gelegt hätten(nächster patch: tod des rvrs, nice).

man kann sicherlich vieles in die aussagen der "blade and soul" entwickler interpretieren, ich sehe deren kommentar zum erfolg von aion eher in verbindung zu wow, denn immerhin hat kein mmo es leicht, sich gegen blizzard zu behaupten und aions erfolg in dem ausmaß war daher vielleicht für manchen eben nicht selbstverständlich. ich würde auch eher sagen, dass es die "blade and soul" entwickler sind, bei denen gerade die hütte brennt und welche sich eben erst rechtfertigen müssen, um weitere finanzielle mittel zu bekommen. aion ist dagegen jetzt schon erfolgreich und läuft - da ist man wohl eher geneigt, für weiteren erfolg zu sorgen. aber hey, alles reine spekulation.

finde es aber auch sehr unangenehm, dass noch immer keine neuigkeiten zum nächsten update kommen. interessanterweise hat einer vom aionarmory-staff geschrieben, die neuen inhalte würden z.z. lokalisiert. das bietet etwas raum für spekulationen.

@nadaria: du kannst mir natürlich den versuch vorwerfen, "krampfhaft" deine argumentation zu widerlegen, aber du bist nicht weniger krampfhaft dabei, alles mögliche schlechtzureden.

im übrigen bin ich überrascht, die folgende aussage von dir zu lesen:


> das ist wie bei miraju quest einige first try die anderen können das für immer abhaken nach 3 versuchen und 120millionen weniger das sie sich in 3 monaten mühsam erfarmt haben.


ich dachte, du wolltest unbedingt darauf bestehen, dass fenris/miraju schnell und sicher zu erreichen sind und man deshalb auf DP kram pfeifen soll?

und wie immer ist es so: je mehr leute sich richtung 50 begeben, destro reicher wird das angebot an materialien für die berufe. hat man früher als schneider z.b. für die rezepte wie du 16 std am tag vor der werkbank stehen und work orders machen müssen, so kann man diese heute zumindest auf votan vermehrt zu einem akzeptablen preis aus dem ah kaufen. mit der zeit wird ev auch die waffenherstellung zugänglicher. wobei: selbst in korea ist dieser beruf der teuerste von allen, wie du sicherlich von anfang an wusstest. warum wirst du also trotzt deiner bewussten entscheidung auf einmal so emotional? waffen sind generell wohl die am schwersten beschaffbare ausrüstung im spiel. rüstungen kann man sich auch relativ bequem über aps holen, waffen sind auch da sauteuer :-(

interessanterweise läuft im spiel gerade eine umfrage bezüglich der festungstimer. anscheinend ist den ncsoft-west mitarbeitern das problem etwas bewusster geworden.

p.s.: mein vorschlag zu fenris/miraju: komplett aus dem spiel nehmen. dämliches set, ruiniert das spiel und verleitet die spieler zu mehr pve, als es für sie gesund wäre.


----------



## OldboyX (23. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Das hat aber einen Vorteil : Ein Handwerker, der solch ein Rezept kann ist enorm begehrt. Ich kann mich noch an Daoc erinnern. Zu Classic Zeiten in einem Beruf die Grossmeister Stufe zu erreichen grenzte an Unmöglichkeit und über Monate/Jahre konnte man die Grossmeister in den Berufen an 2 Händen abzählen. Dafür haben die auch Tag und Nacht nur gecraftet und etliche Platin an Materialien ausgegeben (1 Platin = 1000 Gold, waren zu Classic Zeiten schon sehr viel).
> Aber kaum loggten die ein wurden sie mit Auftragsanfragen überhäuft.
> 
> ...




Das ist alles schön und gut, doch immer diese Vergleiche mit archaischen Systemen aus MMOs früherer Zeiten sind auch nicht sinnbringend. Das Spielprinzip von DAoC ist (ganz besonders eben in dieser Hinsicht) einfach überholt und es hat schon seine Gründe, wieso DAoC kaum noch gespielt wird und wieso ein Spiel mit diesem System (was leveln, questen, craften usw. usw.) betrifft heutzutage ein Randprodukt am Markt wäre.

Wenn mans gerne "hardcore" mag und "wie früher in den MMOs" sollte man sich Darkfall anschauen, oder mit entsprechenden Nerven halt wieder UO, DAoC oder EQ auf alten Servern anfangen. Diese Spiele wurden von "besseren" Systemen verdrängt und dahin zurück wird es wohl so schnell nicht mehr gehen. Das ein oder andere Spiel für die "hardcoreler" kommt immer wieder auf den Markt (jüngst eben Darkfall, bald Mortal Online), hauptsächlich auch weil die Entwickler selbst in eben dieser Nostalgie schwelgen. Doch einen breiten Markt gibt es einfach nicht für 
-16h auf Balken starren bei Workorders
-1h Gruppe suchen und 4h+ Theolab Ini
usw.

Wer will, kann aber eben zu diesen Dingen zurückkehren (alle anderen Spiele werden graduell vereinfacht, bei Aion wird entweder massive Vereinfachung für den Westen einkehren, oder gradueller Spielerverlust bis nur noch die hardcore-Sitzfetischisten da sind). Doch die wenigsten machen das, weil so viele komfortable Dinge in diesen Spielen einfach fehlen. Ich bin auch immer nostalgisch, wenn ich an Everquest denke (damals DAS Spiel für mich). Doch nochmal in diese Zeit zurück mit diesem System (10 min+ reggen, Buch angaffen, ewig reisen, xploss beim sterben, matsverlust beim craftfail usw. usw.)?

Niemals.


----------



## Nadaria (23. Januar 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> im übrigen bin ich überrascht, die folgende aussage von dir zu lesen:
> 
> ich dachte, du wolltest unbedingt darauf bestehen, dass fenris/miraju schnell und sicher zu erreichen sind und man deshalb auf DP kram pfeifen soll?


nein ganz im gegenteil bin ich der meinung das man es viel zu einfach bekommt. ich habe nur gesagt das es leichter ist und sicherer miraju zu bekommen als das dp. das heißt noch lange nicht das ich irgend eine meinung vertrete....


wie gesagt etwas SCHWER bekommen ist das eine etwas durch GLÜCK bekommen das andere... na fällt der groschen???

und mit SCHWER hat es für mich auch nichts zu tun wenn man 3000h mobs grinden kann sondern höchstens das er zuviel freizeit hat... nur das allerletzte was nötig sein sollte ist GLÜCK.... entweder wenn schon hardcore dann hardcore grind oder eben wirklich anspruchsvolle quest/achievments... aber das jemand das set wegen glück in 3 tagen bekommt und der andere in 3 jahren nicht das geht gar nicht...

und das sag ich obwohl ich das gesamte miraju set habe... ich kenne viele die aufgehört haben nachdem sie 150millionen in der quest verblasen (die extrem mühsam ergrindet worden sind -- achja ich vergass aion ist ja kein grinder) haben um ein haufen nicht geproccter herzen im inventar zu haben die nix wert sind...


----------



## Seteleron (23. Januar 2010)

Guten Tag werte Community

Ich kann leider nicht viel zu diesem Thema beitragen.

Meine Frage ist dennoch simpel

Ich hab gehört das man bei Aion eine Werbt einen Freund aktion machen kann.

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir Aion kaufen soll und wollte deshalb erstmal das Spiel testen.

Wer wäre so nett und würde das mit mir machen?

Dem würde ich dann eine PM mit meiner E-mail senden.

MFG


----------



## OldboyX (23. Januar 2010)

Nadaria schrieb:


> ...



Da bin ich völlig deiner Meinung. RNG beim Craften hat mir schon in HDRO nie sonderlich gefallen und Aion treibt dieses Konzept ins Extreme. Ein Crafting-System mit einer Art Mini-game, wo das Können bei eben diesem Minigame ausschlaggebend für die Qualität des Items ist, das wäre endlich mal etwas wünschenswertes im MMO Bereich.


----------



## Tamîkus (14. Februar 2010)

die meisten machen den fehler aion mit dem ( heutigen ) wow zu vergleichen aion ist aber kein halbes jahr in eu drausen wen man scho ( unbedingt ) vergleichen will solte man aion mit dem pre bc wow vergleichen


----------



## MrGimbel (14. Februar 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> die meisten machen den fehler aion mit dem ( heutigen ) wow zu vergleichen aion ist aber kein halbes jahr in eu drausen wen man scho ( unbedingt ) vergleichen will solte man aion mit dem pre bc wow vergleichen



Warum? Aion und alle anderen MMOs buhlen um die Gunst der heutigen Spieler, was vor 5 Jahren war ist obsolet. Der Audi A3 konkurriert nicht mit dem Golf1 und Aion konkurriert nicht mit preBC-WoW.
Außerdem ist Aion schon 1,5 Jahre alt.


----------



## Karli1994 (14. Februar 2010)

Also ich finde Leute die WoW mit Aion fergleichen sind noobs


----------



## Stancer (14. Februar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Warum? Aion und alle anderen MMOs buhlen um die Gunst der heutigen Spieler, was vor 5 Jahren war ist obsolet. Der Audi A3 konkurriert nicht mit dem Golf1 und Aion konkurriert nicht mit preBC-WoW.
> Außerdem ist Aion schon 1,5 Jahre alt.



Das Beispiel ist mal extrem weit hergeholt. Aber konkurriert der Audi A3, denn mit der Mercedes M-Klasse ? Sind doch auch beides Autos. Oder konkurriert er mit einem Porsche 911 Carrera ?

Nur weil beide das gleiche Grundgenre (MMO / Auto) haben, heisst das noch lange nicht, das man die Spiele miteinander vergleichen kann. Bei fast jedem MMO sind die Schwerpunkte anders gelegt. In WoW steht vor allem PvE in Form von Instanzraids im Vordergrund. In Aion ist PvP viel wichtiger. In WAR ist PvP sogar extremst gewichtet.

Man muss halt schauen was man will genau wie beim Auto. Will ich im Gelände rumdüsen nehme ich die M-Klasse. Für Mittelstrecken oder um zur Arbeit zu fahren nehme ich den Audi A3 !Und wenn ich das Geld habe und nur Spass haben will nehm ich den Porsche !


----------



## MrGimbel (14. Februar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Das Beispiel ist mal extrem weit hergeholt. Aber konkurriert der Audi A3, denn mit der Mercedes M-Klasse ? Sind doch auch beides Autos. Oder konkurriert er mit einem Porsche 911 Carrera ?



Warum ist das Beispiel extrem weit hergeholt? A3 und Golf sind nicht nur beides Autos sondern auch beides Kleinwagen der Golfklasse. Wenn sich jemand ein Auto dieser Klasse kaufen möchte, interessiert er sich nicht (aus finanziellen Gründen) für Porsche, M oder Hummer.

Außerdem ist das doch total egal, ich finde es nur unlogisch, wenn jemand behauptet, Aion muss man mit preBC-WOW vergleichen, wenn man beide an einander messen möchte. Wenn sich jemand zwischen beiden Spielen entscheiden möchte, wird er sicherlich nicht Aion wählen, weil WoW vor 5 Jahren nicht so rund lief.

Aber vielleicht kannst du mich ja aufklären, warum man Aion mit preBC-WoW vergleichen soll/muss?


----------



## Stancer (15. Februar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Warum ist das Beispiel extrem weit hergeholt? A3 und Golf sind nicht nur beides Autos sondern auch beides Kleinwagen der Golfklasse. Wenn sich jemand ein Auto dieser Klasse kaufen möchte, interessiert er sich nicht (aus finanziellen Gründen) für Porsche, M oder Hummer.
> 
> Außerdem ist das doch total egal, ich finde es nur unlogisch, wenn jemand behauptet, Aion muss man mit preBC-WOW vergleichen, wenn man beide an einander messen möchte. Wenn sich jemand zwischen beiden Spielen entscheiden möchte, wird er sicherlich nicht Aion wählen, weil WoW vor 5 Jahren nicht so rund lief.
> 
> Aber vielleicht kannst du mich ja aufklären, warum man Aion mit preBC-WoW vergleichen soll/muss?



Das habe ich nie behauptet.

Man kann ein MMO aber nunmal nicht vergleichen wie man Autos miteinander vergleicht. Man kann nicht sagen "das ist gut und das ist schlecht", denn es ist immer Geschmacksache.
Ist es gut oder schlecht, das Leveln in Aion so lange dauert ?
Ist es gut oder schlecht, das Crafting so teuer ist ?
Ist es gut oder schlecht, das es primär um PvP geht ?
Ist es gut oder schlecht, das die Grafik nen asiatischen Stil hat ?
Ist es gut oder schlecht, das es sehr viele Gruppenquests gibt und man wenig Alleine ausrichten kann ?

Stell diese Fragen 10 Spielern und die erhälst 10 verschiedene Antworten !
Und genau deshalb kannst du die Spiele nur bedingt vergleichen, denn nirgendwo steht geschrieben wie das Muster-MMO auszusehen hat !! Es ist alles Geschmacksache.

Bei einem Auto gibt es deutlich mehr harte Fakten. Der Motor, der 200.000Km hält ist natürlich besser als der Motor, der nur 100.000Km hält. Das Auto, das in Sicherheitstest besser abschneidet ist natürlich auch sicherer. DAs Auto, das bei gleicher Leistung weniger Sprit verbraucht ist auch besser usw.


----------



## OldboyX (15. Februar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Das habe ich nie behauptet.
> 
> Man kann ein MMO aber nunmal nicht vergleichen wie man Autos miteinander vergleicht. Man kann nicht sagen "das ist gut und das ist schlecht", denn es ist immer Geschmacksache.
> Ist es gut oder schlecht, das Leveln in Aion so lange dauert ?
> ...



Naja, es hängt aber auch davon ab, wie man die Kategorien ansetzen will.

Autos = Computerspiele
Mittelklassewagen = MMOs

oder eben man setz die Analogie eben anders. Doch die Grundaussage, dass man eben kein "von vor 5 Jahren" mit jetzt vergleicht ist in jedem Fall zutreffend (und das wurde ja kritisiert). Auf deine Analogie umgemünzt vergleicht man auch nicht den A3 von heute, mit der Mercedes M-Klasse von vor 5 Jahren.

Zudem gibt es einen Faktor der immer gern unterschlagen wird. Selbst wenn du die Analogie anders setzt, so darfst du bei Autos dennoch nur solche vergleichen, die ähnlich viel kosten (+/- 10%?). Schließlich kosten alle MMOs von denen hier ständig gesprochen wird und die verglichen werden fast genau gleich viel.

Letztlich gibt es auch bei MMOs Dinge, die man sehr wohl vergleichen kann, wie eben Bugs, Support, Technik, Grafik (technischer Stand) usw.


----------



## Stancer (15. Februar 2010)

Ich sehe Autos = MMO und teile dann in Subklassen auf je nach Schwerpunkt. Also PvE, PvP, RvR, Sandbox, SciFi, RP etc.
Die überschneiden sich zum teil.

Und ich behaupte nach wie vor nicht, das man Aion wenn mit dem 5 Jahre alten WoW vergleichen muss. Was "harte Fakten" angeht als z.b. was die verwendete Hardware in den Servern oder die Anbindung angeht muss man sich am Heute orientieren.
Was Bugs und Fehler allerdings angeht kann man sich eben nicht am Heute orientieren, sondern wenn man wirklich vergleichen will muss man dann das 5 Jahre alte WoW nehmen. Andernfalls muss man von jedem Spiel erwarten, das es Fehlerfrei auf den Markt kommt und auch Blizz neues MMO wird davon nicht verschont bleiben. Diese Denkweise ist definitiv falsch. Nimmt man mal wieder das gute Auto als Beispiel : Dies gibt es seit über 100 Jahren und Motoren gehen immernoch kaputt oder Autos erleiden pannen. Fehler lassen sich niemals 100%ig ausschließen. Selbst wenn man 1Mio Mitarbeiter zur Fehlersuche anstellen würde und diese 1 Jahr nach Fehlern suchen würden, würdest du nach diesem Jahr noch Fehler finden !


----------



## Gutgore (15. Februar 2010)

Ich spiele aion nun seit ein paar tagen und hab früher WoW aktiv im endcontent gezockt.

Aion ist viel besser , weil man keine Items hinterhergeschmissen bekommt.
Man viel Grinden muss , was mir persöhnlich viel mehr spass macht.
Grafik ist besser.
Die Leute sidn alles ehr nett, ausnahmen gibt es immer.



WoW ist ein gutes spiel, aber eher was für weicheier =)


Meine persöhnliche Meinugn mehr nicht


----------



## OldboyX (15. Februar 2010)

Gutgore schrieb:


> Ich spiele aion nun seit ein paar tagen und hab früher WoW aktiv im endcontent gezockt.
> 
> Aion ist viel besser , weil man keine Items hinterhergeschmissen bekommt.
> Man viel Grinden muss , was mir persöhnlich viel mehr spass macht.
> ...



Naja, wenn du dann 45+ bist (oder auch 3 Monate auf 50 warst) dann reden wir nochmal. Vielleicht hast du Glück und bis dahin gibt es dann Patch 2.0 und du bekommst auch etwas zu tun.


----------



## Charvez (15. Februar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Muss nur jemand von oben aus dem WoW forum das hier sehen und schon gehts los....
> 
> Von daher sollte nen Mod zu machen bevor es dazu kommt.




Wooot? hieri ch WoW-Forum unso ne? Boah eh Aion und so ne? wasn nu omhfg... damn O.o ... 

ach, egal xD


Ja Aion is au schön, ich hab nu mit WoW aufgehört und werde auch nicht mit Aion anfangen (typisch WoWler der von anfang an dabei war)

Aber wer weiß was am Dienstag in die Open Beta geht.... ich weiß es... *alle weglock*

Naja, um mal ERNSTHAFT zu reden, wenn ich das kann, ...Diese "Spannung" hält sich nimmer lange. Weiß ich von meheren Kollegen ^^ 	*fragt sich: wieso schreibe ich das hier eigtl?*

Mirs öde... baba =P


----------



## Gutgore (15. Februar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du dann 45+ bist (oder auch 3 Monate auf 50 warst) dann reden wir nochmal. Vielleicht hast du Glück und bis dahin gibt es dann Patch 2.0 und du bekommst auch etwas zu tun.



ich glaube man wird genug damit zu tun haben mit dem craften , nur weil die meistens das als langweilig betrachten, heist das nicht das es bei mir auch so ist.


----------



## Treni (15. Februar 2010)

habe aion auch 1 monat gespielt und war anfangs total begeistert, das lag aber daran das es etwas anderes
mal ist als nur wow, jedoch hat sich bald rausgestellt das es auf dauer kein game für mich ist.

ist halt geschmackssache und nun hört doch mal mit dem shice game-game gelaber auf das beste ist immernoch
und wird es immer bleiben "reallife" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (15. Februar 2010)

Charvez? schrieb:


> Aber wer weiß was am Dienstag in die Open Beta geht.... ich weiß es... *alle weglock*



erzähle mehr, bitte.


----------



## Charvez (15. Februar 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> erzähle mehr, bitte.




Ja also, da geht ne neue F2P-WoW-Abklatsche die man sich nicht entgehenlassen sollte in die Open-Beta...
...mehr will ich garnicht sagen sonst sitzen mir wieder alle im Edit-Nacken und ich muss das hier wieder rausnehmen...



* Hust... [Allods Online] <-Spoiler*


----------



## Torrance (15. Februar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du dann 45+ bist (oder auch 3 Monate auf 50 warst) dann reden wir nochmal. Vielleicht hast du Glück und bis dahin gibt es dann Patch 2.0 und du bekommst auch etwas zu tun.



Nur weil du meinst, es gäbe nichts zutun, gibt es auch nix zutun? Wenn ich höre, wieviele am rumheulen sind, dass das Leveln lange dauert, das Craften sich zieht, das Farmen von Sets oder Rezepte sich zieht usw. ... ich weiss ja nicht, aber für mich, hört es sich so an als gäbe eine Menge zutun für Monate. Ob man diesen Spielstil mag oder nicht, das ist was anderes, aber immer zu sagen, es gibt nix zutun ist einfach unwahr.

Ich versteh einfach die Leute nicht, die Leute wie mir oder Gutgore das Spiel madig machen wollen, nur weil ihnen das Grinden nicht liegt oder das Stundenlange farmen für ein Rezept. Ich bin froh, das es wieder ein Spiel gibt, das in die Nische schlägt wie es DAoC getan hat (bevor man alles mit KP kaufen konte zb). Und du wirst mit deinem "Gerede" auch nichts erreichen, bei Leuten wie mir ausser das wir uns drüber aufregen, das du solche Aussagen triffst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielen und spielen lassen.

Frohes miteinander und nicht gegeneinander. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skapp (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo 

Ich würde sagen dass alles eien reine Motivationsache ist

Ich z.B. Habe schon einiges ausprobiert:
3 Monate Aion
1,5 Monate Lotro
1 Jahr Cabal
Aber mich hat hat es immer wieder zurückgezogen zu WoW(sorry fürs ausschweifen)
Ich muss aber schon sagen WoW wird nach ner Zeit langweilig deshalb warte ich auf SWtoR

Um auf den Punkt zukommen(


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Man kann nich sagen das ein spiel unbedingt besser ist als das andere da jeder eine andere Vorstellung von einem Guten mmo hat

So long Folks

Skapp


----------



## Myzor (15. Februar 2010)

,.


----------



## Virthu (15. Februar 2010)

Charvez? schrieb:


> Ja also, da geht ne neue F2P-WoW-Abklatsche die man sich nicht entgehenlassen sollte in die Open-Beta...
> ...mehr will ich garnicht sagen sonst sitzen mir wieder alle im Edit-Nacken und ich muss das hier wieder rausnehmen...
> 
> 
> ...



hmm, eine welt in scherben und angeblich steuerbare fliegende schiffe? klingt interessant, danke für die info.


----------



## Charvez (15. Februar 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> hmm, eine welt in scherben und angeblich steuerbare fliegende schiffe? klingt interessant, danke für die info.



NZD =D


----------



## OldboyX (15. Februar 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> Nur weil du meinst, es gäbe nichts zutun, gibt es auch nix zutun? Wenn ich höre, wieviele am rumheulen sind, dass das Leveln lange dauert, das Craften sich zieht, das Farmen von Sets oder Rezepte sich zieht usw. ... ich weiss ja nicht, aber für mich, hört es sich so an als gäbe eine Menge zutun für Monate. Ob man diesen Spielstil mag oder nicht, das ist was anderes, aber immer zu sagen, es gibt nix zutun ist einfach unwahr.
> 
> Ich versteh einfach die Leute nicht, die Leute wie mir oder Gutgore das Spiel madig machen wollen, nur weil ihnen das Grinden nicht liegt oder das Stundenlange farmen für ein Rezept. Ich bin froh, das es wieder ein Spiel gibt, das in die Nische schlägt wie es DAoC getan hat (bevor man alles mit KP kaufen konte zb). Und du wirst mit deinem "Gerede" auch nichts erreichen, bei Leuten wie mir ausser das wir uns drüber aufregen, das du solche Aussagen triffst.
> 
> ...



Ich will niemandem irgendwas madig machen. Nur kann jemand auf Stufe 26 oder eben nach "ein paar Tagen" nicht beurteilen wie das Spiel im Endgame abläuft. ALLES in Aion wird exponentiell zeitaufwendiger. Lvln, craften, Mats sammeln usw. wird nach oben hin sehr viel zeitintensiver. Ich habe auch gecraftet und bis skill 400 ists auch gar kein Ding. Einfach workordern usw. Das Problem sind dann z.b. Expertenquests, die pure Glückssache sind. Du kannst 50+ Mio Kinah investieren müssen, weil es bei dir nicht proct während der neben dir beim 1. Mal den proc hat und so geht das im Endgame eigentlich durch die Bank.

Viele von meiner Ex WoW Gilde haben angefangen und der knackige Schwierigkeitsgrad und die "seltenen" Items haben uns an WoW-Classic erinnert. Wir waren alle begeistert, doch ab einem bestimmten Level ist der Grind einfach nur noch pervers. 

Und mit nichts zu tun, meine ich lediglich, dass die Auswahl an Beschäftigung im Vergleich zu anderen spielen sehr "mäßig" ist.


----------



## Nahemis (15. Februar 2010)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob es hier auch Spieler gibt, für die Aion das erste mmorpg ist und was die dazu sagen, ohne einen Vergleich zu WoW zu haben.

Es gibt hier eigentlich fast nur WoWler, die Aion nicht mögen.

Ich habe in bezug auf WoW-Spieler eine Theorie und zwar, daß ein WoWler kaum noch in der Lage ist an einem anderen mmorpg gefallen zu finden. 
Wie viele haben sich auf Star Trek gefreut und die Foren zeigen, das die WoWler Star Trek schon nach 1 Woche wieder satt hatten.
Ich glaube, ganz egal wie sehr ihr euch nach einem anderen mmorpg sehnt, wie z.B. nach Star Wars, ein langjähriger WoW-Spieler wird immer wieder zu WoW zurückkehren.

Fast alle Argumente, die gegen Aion angeblich sprechen, wird ein nicht WoW-Spieler überhaupt nicht verstehen.

Mein Fazit: Es wird irgendwann den sogenannten "WoW-Killer" geben, aber das Spiel wird dann nicht von WoW-Spieler bevölkert, sondern von jenen,die WoW nicht mehr kennen lernen.

mfg Tommy


----------



## Torrance (15. Februar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Viele von meiner Ex WoW Gilde haben angefangen und der knackige Schwierigkeitsgrad und die "seltenen" Items haben uns an WoW-Classic erinnert. Wir waren alle begeistert, doch ab einem bestimmten Level ist der Grind einfach nur noch pervers.



Für dich mag das vielleicht pervers sein, aber andere Spieler mögen vielleicht genau das an einem MMORPG. Viele Spieler mögen es auch von WoW von 1-80 oder von 1-68/70 solo leveln zu können, für mich geht da der Sinn des MMO einfach verloren. Ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen wie man sowas für gut befinden kann. Es mag sein, das nach einer bestimmten Zeit, diese Anpassungen von nöten sind (zu wenig Spieler die noch leveln ect.) aber zu sagen, ich will möglich vieles alleine machen, ist für mich einfach unfassbar. Wozu spielt man dann ein MMO?

Mein erstes MMO war DAoC und Aion hat soviele Elemente aus DAoC und wenige von WoW das ich mich richtig wohl fühle. Vielleicht mögen viele Spieler auch dieses Spielempfinden für "hardcore" oder "überaltet" empfinden, nur denke ich, das es genug Spieler gibt, die dieses Nischendasein einfach mögen und froh sind mit dieser Art MMORPG.

Frohes weiterleveln und PS: meine Sign ist einer meiner noch vielen Mains (ich teste noch) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (15. Februar 2010)

Ich finds teilweise echt köstlich was hier manche für einen Feldzug gegen Aion betreiben. Und wenn ihr noch 1 Millionen mal sagt, das es später langweilig wird oder es keinen Spass macht, warum sollte ich deswegen JETZT aufhören, wo es mir Spass macht ?
Und wie meine Vorposter bereits gesagt haben, manche mögen das halt auch.

Ich hab schon alles gelesen : "Ab Level 20 machts keinen Spass mehr" , "Ab Level 30 machts keinen Spass mehr" , "ab Level 35 machts keinen Spass mehr" , "Ab Level 40 machts keinen Spass mehr" ... bin ich überall schon drüber und Spass machts immernoch, also was nun ?


----------



## Shaft13 (16. Februar 2010)

Du bist jetzt Level 41, wenn deine Sig aktuell ist. Was bedeutet,den mit Abstand langwidrigsten,Grindintensivsten,stupidesten Teil liegt noch vor dir.Also erst mal Level 50 werden und dann weiterreden.Manchen macht das AION System halt schon früher als Dir keinen Spass mehr. Und man merkt halt an allen Ecken und Enden,das das Spiel für Asiatisches Pay to Play gemacht ist. Und somit Extrem viel auf reines Zeitschinden ausgelegt ist.Dennoch kann dir alles in AION 100%tig Spass machen, nur bedeutet das nicht,das das Spiel allgemein 100%tig allen Spass macht.Ich spiele seit 3 Jahren kein WOW mehr und habe auch null Interesse wieder mit WOW anzufangen,weil das Spiel für mich persönlich den BAch runtergegangen ist mit seiner Itemspirale (und gibt es dort tatsächlich jetzt Motorräder als Mounts??), AION dagegen faszinierte mich nichtmal für 5 Minuten. Habe s zwar doch länger als 5 Minuten gespielt,aber persönlich absolut nichts gesehen,was nicht andere MMOs besser gemacht haben.Bin halt kein Typ für Asien MMOs.


----------



## Stancer (16. Februar 2010)

Evtl. liegt einfach an der Mentalität. Ich muss nicht krampfhaft bis ka in 2 Wochen Level 50 werden, ich muss nicht krampfhaft das beste Set kriegen. Ich spiele einfach, weil es mir Spass macht.
Das Spiel ist ein Unterhaltungsprodukt und kein Wettkampf. Ich logge ein, hab Spass und wenn ich keinen Spass mehr habe logge ich halt aus.

Manche Leute glauben halt, ein MMO hat nur den Zweck zur Selbstprofilierung. Vorgestern stand ich 2 Std nur in Sanctum rum und hab mich mit 2 Spielern unterhalten und ich hab dabei nichts anderes getan.... und es hat Spass gemacht !!!

Ich meld mich wieder, wenn ich 45 bin, ka wann das ist vielleicht in 1 Monat, vielleicht auch in 6, mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideyasu (16. Februar 2010)

Ach Stancer du sprichst mir aus der Seele =)

Naja, das hier fast nur von Aion entäuschte WoW-Spieler posten, liegt vieleicht daran das Buffed eine 90% WoW-Community hat. Den Feldzug der "WoW-Spieler hasst andere Spiele" konnte man auf Buffed auch wunderbar im War, AoC-Forum und aktuell im Startrek Forum beobachten. Ich habs mittlerweile auch aufgegeben dagegen anzukämpfen. Ich denke, dass wir (die Aion-Spieler) sie genauso wenig davon überzeugen können etwas gutes an Aion zu finden, wie sie versuchen es uns madig zu reden. Leider zieht sich auch das "im Endgame gibts nichts zu tun" einiger Buffed-User, wie ein roter Faden durch die mittelweile 15 Seiten dieses Threads. Genau diesen Ausspruch kann man in den oben genannten Foren fast genauso oft finden. Man kann es auch wie in der Musik mit dem Satz zusammenfassen "über MMO-Geschmack lässt sich streiten".
Leider werden auch gute, hilfreiche und konstruktive Posts zum Großteil gleich mit dem "Du hast doch keine Ahnung! Aion ist soooo schlecht! Weil ich das doof finde, ich das nicht mag, ich das, ich, ich ich... und überhaupt darfst du es deswegen auch nicht gut finden" abgestraft.

Das Phenomän der "Ich hasse alles ausser WoW" kann man auch gut testen in dem man einen kritschen Thread im WoW Forum erstellt, der darüber handelt warum man WoW nicht mag. Ich denke mal nach 1 Stunde wird man einfach in der Flut aus "du hast doch keine Ahnung du Kackboon" untergehen. Genau das, sieht man hier im Aion-Forum. Erstellt man hier einen Post warum Aion gut sein sollte, wird dieser binne Stunden von "Aion ist so schlecht! Du hast doch keine Ahnung du..." Posts überflutet.

Das soll aber nicht gleich aussagen des deswegen hier alle WoW-Spieler sind die etwas negatives äußern =)


----------



## Helmchen123 (16. Februar 2010)

@ Torrance und Hideyasu,

solangsam habe ich das Gefühl, dass ihr mehr Zeit hier im Forum verbringt um Aion zu verteidigen anstatt es zu spielen. Wenn es euch so wahnisinnigen Spass macht warum seid ihr dann ständig hier und bequakt jeden Anti Post? Ich mein solangsam wirds mal Zeit die NC-Soft Mitarbeiter des Monats zu küren!


----------



## Stancer (16. Februar 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> @ Torrance und Hideyasu,
> 
> solangsam habe ich das Gefühl, dass ihr mehr Zeit hier im Forum verbringt um Aion zu verteidigen anstatt es zu spielen. Wenn es euch so wahnisinnigen Spass macht warum seid ihr dann ständig hier und bequakt jeden Anti Post? Ich mein solangsam wirds mal Zeit die NC-Soft Mitarbeiter des Monats zu küren!



Nur weil mir Aion Spass macht, heisst das doch noch lange nicht, das man 24Std am Tag spielen muss. Ich spiel 1-2 Std am Tag, am WE was länger und gut.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen schreibe ich auch oft nebenbei, wenn ich Aion spiele, wenn man z.b. gerade vor einer Instanz auf die restliche Gruppe wartet etc.


----------



## Nahemis (16. Februar 2010)

Ich schau in meiner Mittagspause oder kurz vorm schlafen gehn ins Forum, weil ich das Forum interessant finde. 

P.s. : Wenn ihr Lust habt, schaut mal in "Eure schönsten Screenshots" rein. Ich hab ein Dorf unter Sanctum entdeckt. Spekulationen erlaubt^^

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/141571-eure-schoensten-screenshots/page__st__20


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Februar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Evtl. liegt einfach an der Mentalität. Ich muss nicht krampfhaft bis ka in 2 Wochen Level 50 werden, ich muss nicht krampfhaft das beste Set kriegen. Ich spiele einfach, weil es mir Spass macht.
> Das Spiel ist ein Unterhaltungsprodukt und kein Wettkampf. Ich logge ein, hab Spass und wenn ich keinen Spass mehr habe logge ich halt aus.
> 
> Manche Leute glauben halt, ein MMO hat nur den Zweck zur Selbstprofilierung. Vorgestern stand ich 2 Std nur in Sanctum rum und hab mich mit 2 Spielern unterhalten und ich hab dabei nichts anderes getan.... und es hat Spass gemacht !!!
> ...



jo nur weil so nen "weiberkram" wie dumm rumstehen und quatschen dir spaß macht heißt das nicht, dass es einen normalen spieler gefällt...für dich wäre scound life die bessere wahl..soweit ich weis wollen die meisten "konkurrenzkampf" was auch der hauptbestandteil von aion ist falls es dir entgangen ist (und krampfhaft muss niemand spielen..verwendest wohl gerne solche ausdrücke um die unsinnigkeit deiner texte zu tuschieren oO)..es gibt nicht umsonst bestimmte tabellen und namenspreisungen der festungseroberer und zwei konkurrierende fraktionen usw usw...außerdem hast du keinen char auf 45+ geschweige denn auf max lvl soweit ich das mitbekommen habe..von kantor auf hunter dann auch noch zwischenzeitlich gewechselt..was warn los? zuviel gegrinde oder kantor spielweise nich gepeilt?

und in aion fällt der konkurrenzkampf atm leidergottes in die kategorie.."wer kann mehr grinden?"..einfach fehlgestaltung des inhalts für die westliche welt würde ich das mal nennen..von performenceoproblemen mal ganz zu schweigen


----------



## Nahemis (16. Februar 2010)

@ Ren-Alekz

Man könnte deinen Text, so wie er da steht, kopieren und ins WoW-forum stellen.
Passt genau so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrance (16. Februar 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> jo nur weil so nen "weiberkram" wie dumm rumstehen und quatschen dir spaß macht heißt das nicht, dass es einen normalen spieler gefällt...für dich wäre scound life die bessere wahl..soweit ich weis wollen die meisten "konkurrenzkampf" was auch der hauptbestandteil von aion ist falls es dir entgangen ist (und krampfhaft muss niemand spielen..verwendest wohl gerne solche ausdrücke um die unsinnigkeit deiner texte zu tuschieren oO)..es gibt nicht umsonst bestimmte tabellen und namenspreisungen der festungseroberer und zwei konkurrierende fraktionen usw usw...außerdem hast du keinen char auf 45+ geschweige denn auf max lvl soweit ich das mitbekommen habe..von kantor auf hunter dann auch noch zwischenzeitlich gewechselt..was warn los? zuviel gegrinde oder kantor spielweise nich gepeilt?
> ...



In welchem Spiel ist das nicht so? In jeden MMO ist das so und es bestandteil eines MMO´s. Bei einigen geht es schneller bei anderen langsamer... und AION geht es langsamer vorran und deswegen ist es gleich ein schlechtes Spiel?



Helmchen123 schrieb:


> @ Torrance und Hideyasu,
> 
> solangsam habe ich das Gefühl, dass ihr mehr Zeit hier im Forum verbringt um Aion zu verteidigen anstatt es zu spielen. Wenn es euch so wahnisinnigen Spass macht warum seid ihr dann ständig hier und bequakt jeden Anti Post? Ich mein solangsam wirds mal Zeit die NC-Soft Mitarbeiter des Monats zu küren!



Aha, ich schau 3-4 mal am Tag in Forum und schreib was dazu. Und ich muss ja nicht 24 Stunden spielen um zu "beweisen" das mir ein Spiel spass macht oder? Und ich "bequarke" nicht jeden Post nur die, wo ich denke, dazu müsse ich was schreiben. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wieviel und wielang ich spiele muss ich hier nicht erläutern und verteidigen muss ich meine Spielzeiten auch nicht. Da ich weiss, das ich es Spiele weil es Spass macht. Und wieso bist du im Forum und meckerst die ganze Zeit an AION rum? Wird das nicht langweilig auf dauer?

Frohes dem der frohes will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Februar 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> @ Ren-Alekz
> 
> Man könnte deinen Text, so wie er da steht, kopieren und ins WoW-forum stellen.
> Passt genau so
> ...



nö passts nich..zumindest nicht für jemanden der nur ein bisschen ahnung hat wovon der labert..und sowohl WoW als auch das aion endgame kennt




Torrance schrieb:


> In welchem Spiel ist das nicht so? In jeden MMO ist das so und es bestandteil eines MMO´s. Bei einigen geht es schneller bei anderen langsamer... und AION geht es langsamer vorran und deswegen ist es gleich ein schlechtes Spiel?



hat mehr was mit der art und weise damit zutun wie es voran geht..reden wir mal weiter wenn du auch das richtige level erreicht hast um überhaupt mitreden zu können


----------



## Torrance (16. Februar 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hat mehr was mit der art und weise damit zutun wie es voran geht..reden wir mal weiter wenn du auch das richtige level erreicht hast um überhaupt mitreden zu können



Du kannst Beurteilen was ich kenne und was nicht? Naja, dann muss ich ja nicht weiter mit dir reden. Ich behaupte jetzt genauso das du keine Ahnung vom Endgame bzw den Weg dahin hast. Damit haben wir das ja geklärt.

Ich weiss, das mir das Endgame von WoW nicht gefällt. Ich habe keine Lust auf Erfolge und auf jeden Tag ICC, Ulduar und was auch immer, hab ich auch keine Lust. Das wird mir auf Dauer zu langweilig. Ich geh lieber Stundenlang Grinden für ein Rezept als Stundenlang an einen Boss zu wipen und mir anhören zu müssen, wie die Leute sich deswegen aufs Blut beleidigen.

Mir macht das "hardcoregrinden" in Aion nunmal Spass. Glaub es oder lass es sein.

Frohes leveln von weitern Twinks.


----------



## Nahemis (16. Februar 2010)

Warum gehst du nicht ins WoW Forum und machst da einen Thread um wieviel besser WoW gegenüber Aion ist? Hättest du da nicht mehr begeisterte Leser?


----------



## Stancer (16. Februar 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> jo nur weil so nen "weiberkram" wie dumm rumstehen und quatschen dir spaß macht heißt das nicht, dass es einen normalen spieler gefällt...für dich wäre scound life die bessere wahl..soweit ich weis wollen die meisten "konkurrenzkampf" was auch der hauptbestandteil von aion ist falls es dir entgangen ist (und krampfhaft muss niemand spielen..verwendest wohl gerne solche ausdrücke um die unsinnigkeit deiner texte zu tuschieren oO)..es gibt nicht umsonst bestimmte tabellen und namenspreisungen der festungseroberer und zwei konkurrierende fraktionen usw usw...außerdem hast du keinen char auf 45+ geschweige denn auf max lvl soweit ich das mitbekommen habe..von kantor auf hunter dann auch noch zwischenzeitlich gewechselt..was warn los? zuviel gegrinde oder kantor spielweise nich gepeilt?
> 
> und in aion fällt der konkurrenzkampf atm leidergottes in die kategorie.."wer kann mehr grinden?"..einfach fehlgestaltung des inhalts für die westliche welt würde ich das mal nennen..von performenceoproblemen mal ganz zu schweigen



Na du scheinst ja genau zu wissen wie man ein MMO spielt und scheinst auch genau zu wissen welches MMO mir Spass macht. Und du weisst ja sogar wie das perfekte MMO aussieht.

Der Kantor hat mir einfach nicht gefallen, kommt halt vor.

Wenn ein MMO für dich nur "EPIX EPIX EPIX" ist, ist das deine Sache aber schreibe anderen nicht vor wie sie ein Spiel zu spielen haben !Vor allem in Spielen, die die Interaktion mit anderen Spielern als Schwerpunkt haben.

Aber an deiner provokanten Art weiss ich schon ziemlich genau zu was für einer Sorte Spieler du gehörst und denke der Rest stimmt mir da zu...


----------



## MrGimbel (17. Februar 2010)

Hideyasu schrieb:


> ....
> Das Phenomän der "Ich hasse alles ausser WoW" kann man auch gut testen in dem man einen kritschen Thread im WoW Forum erstellt, der darüber handelt warum man WoW nicht mag. Ich denke mal nach 1 Stunde wird man einfach in der Flut aus "du hast doch keine Ahnung du Kackboon" untergehen. Genau das, sieht man hier im Aion-Forum. Erstellt man hier einen Post warum Aion gut sein sollte, wird dieser binne Stunden von "Aion ist so schlecht! Du hast doch keine Ahnung du..." Posts überflutet.
> 
> Das soll aber nicht gleich aussagen des deswegen hier alle WoW-Spieler sind die etwas negatives äußern =)



Du warts wohl schon länger nicht mehr im WoW-Forum, pro Wochen werden da 3 Threads erstellt, wie schlecht WoW ist und dass es bald untergeht.
Man sollte sich auch mal in Erinnerung rufen, was hier los war bevor Aion released wurde, da gab es 3 solche WoW-Flamethreads am Tag und alle haben größte Hoffnung in Aion gesetzt, das Game, das WoW "killen" wird und wie toll und super es doch ist.


----------



## knusperzwieback (17. Februar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Aber an deiner provokanten Art weiss ich schon ziemlich genau zu was für einer Sorte Spieler du gehörst und denke der Rest stimmt mir da zu...



Ja. :-)

Ich werde wohl nie verstehen wieso WoW-Fanboys im Forum jedes andere Rollenspiel schlecht reden müssen. *schulterzuck*

Ich mein, die gehen extra in z.B. Aion *g* und schreiben wie dämlich das Game ist. Dann gehen sie weiter über AoC, durch WAR und dann noch schnell bei Star Trek vorbei und reden alles madig.

Naja, vielleicht gibts irgendwann Studien dazu. Bis dahin werd ich weiter versuchen solche kindischen Posts zu ignorieren und die Trolle Trolle sein lassen.

So, und jetzt werden die WoW Fanboys kommen und mich beschimpfen. Tippe mal es wird keine Stunde dauern bis ich blöde von der Seite angemacht werde... wenns schee macht. *g*


----------



## Stancer (17. Februar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Du warts wohl schon länger nicht mehr im WoW-Forum, pro Wochen werden da 3 Threads erstellt, wie schlecht WoW ist und dass es bald untergeht.
> Man sollte sich auch mal in Erinnerung rufen, was hier los war bevor Aion released wurde, da gab es 3 solche WoW-Flamethreads am Tag und alle haben größte Hoffnung in Aion gesetzt, das Game, das WoW "killen" wird und wie toll und super es doch ist.



Tja und hat man dann geschaut wer diese "WoW-Killer Aion" threads erstellt hat ist einem aufgefallen, das es die gleichen Leute waren, die im WoW Forum geschrieben haben "WoW ist langweilig" und nach Release waren es genau diese Leute, die geschrieben haben "Aion ist scheisse ich spiel wiedder WoW" !

Halt genau die Leute, die sich von jedem neuem Spiel ein WoW2 erhoffen, ein neues Spiel wollen, das aber genau so sein soll wie WoW.
Etwas neues haben wollen aber keinen millimeter über den Tellerrand schauen wollen ! Alles was anders als in WoW ist ist automatisch schlechter !


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. Februar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Na du scheinst ja genau zu wissen wie man ein MMO spielt und scheinst auch genau zu wissen welches MMO mir Spass macht. Und du weisst ja sogar wie das perfekte MMO aussieht.
> 
> Der Kantor hat mir einfach nicht gefallen, kommt halt vor.
> 
> ...



jo genau "EPIX EPIX EPIX" mal wieder ein schlagwort ohne aussage..könne glatt aus der bildzeitung kommen.so wie alle deine posts..und mir ist es völlig egal wie du spielst..nur rede dann nicht als ob deine spielweise für die allgemeinheit gelten soll..vorallem dann nicht, wenn du das spiel nichtmal richtig zu kennen scheinst..oder meinst du dass nur so spieler wie du in aion spaß haben können..da dann kannste gleich gute nacht sagen...ich rede von äpfel und du beschreibst wie toll birnen sind..du argumentierst komplett vorbei an kritikpunkten...und ich weiss des der verein hier nicht kritisiert werden will aber was sein muss, muss sein..vorallem wenn ich die überschrift dieses threads hier lese..

und ich habe durchaus ahnung von mmo´s..habe insgesamt 7 stück eine zeit lang gespielt..guild wars und WoW classic+bc am längsten ..diversen f2p schwachsinn hier mal garnicht mitgezählt..ich weiss ungefair wie ein mmo sein muss, damit es soviele spieler wie möglich anspricht..und aion will solch ein spiel sein und die schreie vieler spieler was das endgame anbetrifft sind groß..um genau zu sein ist sogut wie niemand mit dem endgame zufrieden..aber das kannst du garnicht wissen..du twinkst lieber durch die gegend und babbelst die kritiker zu mit deinen inhaltlosen schwachsinn und erzählst nur das, was jeder aion faboi hören will um ein paar symphatie punkte einzusacken und sämtlichen kritikpunkten ausweichst...

hier mal ein beispiel:



Stancer schrieb:


> Das habe ich nie behauptet.
> 
> Man kann ein MMO aber nunmal nicht vergleichen wie man Autos miteinander vergleicht. Man kann nicht sagen "das ist gut und das ist schlecht", denn es ist immer Geschmacksache.
> Ist es gut oder schlecht, das Leveln in Aion so lange dauert ?
> ...



..ich wess echt nicht warum es keinen auffällt..du weisst schon das man deine fragen die du stichpunktartig aufgezählt hast mit "kommt auf die qualität an" beantworten kann und du im unteren autobeispiel eben die qualitätsfrage einbeziehst es aber strikt von aion selbst trennst?..ob bewusst oder unbewusst hast du angst dir die qualitätsfrage von aion zu stellen und weichst ständig aus...


----------



## Stancer (17. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mit dem Mist nicht angefangen, sondern du hast soweit ich weiss behauptet, das meine Spielweise "Weiberkram" sei.

Ich behaupte auch nicht, das meine Spielweise die perfekte ist und das jeder so spielen sollte, wobei es dann sicher wesentlich harmonischer zugehene würde. Ich habe lediglich aussagen wollen, das es Leute gibt die Spass in Aion haben. Die Leute, für die das unvorstellbar ist sollen halt was anderes spielen.

Verstehe deine Aussage auch nicht: Weil ich Aion nicht als langweilig empfinde habe ich keine Ahnung ? Weil ich das Endgame noch nicht gesehen habe ? Ehrlich gesagt ist mir das Endgame momentan scheiss egal, da ich dort noch nicht bin und ich höre sicher nicht auf, weil andere sagen in 9 Leveln gibt es nichts mehr zu tun. 
Jeder muss das Spiel für sich selbst betrachten. 

Desweiteren machst du einen Fehler in deiner Denkweise. Du sagst "Du weisst wie ein Perfektes MMO auszusehen hat" und genau dort ist der Fehler. Du hast davon überhaupt keine Ahnung. Das einzige was du weisst ist wie ein MMO für DICH !!!! auszusehen hat. Das es aber dann deinem Nachbarn auch gefällt ist eine andere Frage.
Versteh auch nicht was die Kosten von Crafting mit Qualität zu tun haben oder die Dauer des Levelns. Kurze Levelzeit = Hohe Qualität und lange Levelzeit = schlechte Qualität oder wie ? Es gibt Systeme wie WoW, wo jeder jeden Beruf mühelos erlernen kann oder es gibt halt Systeme wo Crafting richtig teuer ist und diese hergestellten Items was besonderes sind und es nicht viele davon gibt. Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden was er besser findet.
In Daoc war es lange so, das es z.b. auf dem ganzen Server weniger als 10 Grossmeister in Rüstungsschmied gab aber diese Handwerker waren sehr bekannt. Eine Rüstung von diesen Leuten war sehr begehrt und das beste was man im Spiel damals finden konnte.

Deine Aussage aber das ich hier Sympathiepunkte sammeln will ist mal wirklich das lustigste. Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir ziemlich egal ob mich die Leute hier mögen oder nicht. Es ist nen anonymes Internetforum und dazu noch "Buffed" !!!!

Ahnung von MMO habe ich btw auch mehr als genug, da ich seit 1997 (Ultima Online) spiele !


----------



## spaten (17. Februar 2010)

erstaunlich wie dieser fckn-thread 16seiten lang sein kann. 

P.S.: übrigens sollten alle pvpfans zu aion wechseln, dann muss man sich nicht von den balance-gewhine unterdrücken lassen.

mfg 
wowfan


----------



## sphero (17. Februar 2010)

Koshirosaru schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> ich habe vor ca. 2 wochen angefangen Aion zu spielen und bin ihn und weg von dem spiel es hat einfach alles
> - es siht gut aus
> ...


Aion ist der grösste Reinfall aller Zeiten, aber das sieht man erst wenn man so um level 37~40 herum angekommen ist. Dann hat man schon einiges an Zeit investiert und ärgert sich umso mehr. 
Aion ist nichts weiter als ein Blender. Schöner Schein aber nichts hinter - Content ist extrem dünn gesäht und auch PvP'ler kommen nicht auf Ihre kosten, die Massenschlachten sind jedenfalls keineswegs ansehnlich oder spassig - ist in etwa so wie Zahnschmerzen.
Dazu gesellt sich der nicht vorhandene Support und die wahren Horden an Chinabots ...Kinahverkäufer an jeder Ecke, Preise die von beginn an schon durch die Decke gingen - als jemand der nichts kaufen will hat man es extrem schwer.
Das CraftingSystem - wenn man es so nennen kann - ist ein schlechter Scherz, alles dauert eeeeeeewig, man ist an den Ort gebunden jenseits von Skill 300 kann man locker ne Stunde afk gehen wenn man mal 10 Skillpunkte in Folge machen möchte.

Aion hat so viele negativen Aspekte dass es schwer fällt die positiven heraus zu stellen - die es sicher auch gibt. Aber diese gehen einfach in der masse der Fehler und ungereimtheiten unter.
Im direkten WoW Vergleich, wo sicher auch nicht alles perfekt ist, muss man neidlos anerkennen dass Blizzard doch einen überwiegen anständigen Job gemacht hat - jedenfalls ist NCSoft davon noch Lichtjahre entfernt.
Es gibt auch einen Beweis dafür - Anfangs waren die Server rappelvoll, man wartete teilweise 2,5 std. darauf einloggen zu können. Inzwischen haben sich die reihen gelichtet. Ich schätze dass nur noch 30% derer spielen von denen die zum Release angefangen haben. Zumindest sind das die Zahlen die man an einigen Legionen ablesen kann... kein gutes Zeugnis für Aion. Glatte 6 triffts wohl besser.

Ich hab seit der open Beta gespielt bis 3 Monate nach Release - dann war ich 43 und hatte keinen Bock mehr aus den oben genannten Gründen - die viel gravierender sind als das jemand der grade angefangen hat dieses auch nur erahnen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith sagt noch:
Ein ganz wichtiger Punkt für mich und die Mehrzahl aller "Spieler" ist wohl dass man mit spielerischen Mitteln alles erreichen möchte. 
Genau das ist in Aion nicht gewährleistet. Man kann noch so viel farmen, die wirklich öden Instanzen X-mal abfarmen und man hat dennoch nicht die Chance 100%ig zu wissen das man das angepeilte auch erreicht.
Das ist in WoW anders und das ist es was ein "Spiel" ausmacht - Mit spielerischen Mitteln alles erreichen! Keine Arbeit, kein Glück, Keine unendlich lange Zeit. Es ist ein Spiel. 
Wer unbedingt schlechte Chancen, wenig Glück und für alles eine ewigkeit brauchen möchte - der sollte aufhören MMOs zu "spielen" und sich dem echten Leben hingeben - top Grafik, realistische Bedingungen und absolut grottiges Gameplay.


----------



## Zepheus (17. Februar 2010)

Da Koshirosaru im Grunde nun über einem Monat nicht mehr in seinem eigenen Thread was geschrieben hat(er hätte sich ja in der zeit ein umfassendes Bild über Aion machen können), finde ich es unnötig hier noch seitenlang rumzuflamen. Er wird wahrscheinlich schon längst wieder bei WoW, RL.Exe oder sonst wo gelandet sein......


----------



## Stancer (17. Februar 2010)

sphero schrieb:


> Aion ist der grösste Reinfall aller Zeiten, aber das sieht man erst wenn man so um level 37~40 herum angekommen ist. Dann hat man schon einiges an Zeit investiert und ärgert sich umso mehr.
> Aion ist nichts weiter als ein Blender. Schöner Schein aber nichts hinter - Content ist extrem dünn gesäht und auch PvP'ler kommen nicht auf Ihre kosten, die Massenschlachten sind jedenfalls keineswegs ansehnlich oder spassig - ist in etwa so wie Zahnschmerzen.
> Dazu gesellt sich der nicht vorhandene Support und die wahren Horden an Chinabots ...Kinahverkäufer an jeder Ecke, Preise die von beginn an schon durch die Decke gingen - als jemand der nichts kaufen will hat man es extrem schwer.
> Das CraftingSystem - wenn man es so nennen kann - ist ein schlechter Scherz, alles dauert eeeeeeewig, man ist an den Ort gebunden jenseits von Skill 300 kann man locker ne Stunde afk gehen wenn man mal 10 Skillpunkte in Folge machen möchte.
> ...



Das ist vielleicht deine Meinung aber ein paar deiner Punkte sind trotzdem falsch. Chinafarmer und Bots sind mittlerweile fast gar nicht mehr vorhanden. Vor ein paar Wochen gab es eine enorme Banwelle und seitdem hab ich nicht einen Goldverkäufer mehr gesehen. 
Das es am Anfang Warteschlangen gibt ist bei heutigen MMO Starts völlig normal und das es diese nach ein paar Wochen/Monaten nicht mehr gibt ebenso. Das wegfallen von Warteschlangen sagt jedenfalls nichts darüber aus ob die Server plötzlich leer sind, denn das sind sie nicht. Auf meinem Server (Balder) jedenfalls ist mehr als genug los und man findet in jedem Level eine Gruppe. Mal ganz davon abgesehen bleiben bei keinem Spiel 100% der Spieler, die es Anfangs gekauft haben. Sehr viele WoW Spieler haben nur mal reingeschaut, denn es ist kein Geheimnis, das sich manche dort langweilen und dann halt einfach mal woanders reinschauen zum Zeitvertreib. Zu wechseln haben diese Spieler aber überhaupt nicht vor ! So geschieht es bei jedem neuem MMO.

Zum Craftingsystem muss man auch nichts mehr sagen, entweder man mag es oder man hasst es. Das Craftingsystem in Aion ist jedenfalls nicht dafür gedacht, das sich jeder Spieler seine Items selbst herstellt. Schaut man sich nämlich mal an was für Items man als Experte herstellen kann so stellt man fest, das diese zu den besten im Spiel gehören. 
Würdest du es gut finden, wenn man sich in WoW innerhalb von 20min ein S8 oder T12 (ka wie weit die da mittlerweile sind) herstellen kann und das ohne viel Mühe ? Ich denke nicht !
Und du kritisierst es echt, das man zum Schmieden an einer Schmiede stehen muss ? Ich glaube Aion gehört immernoch zum MMO-RPG!!! und wenn der Held während er Monster verprügelt auch gleichzeitig auf nem Amboss rumhämmert wäre das irgendwie.... unlogisch.

Ansonsten hört man viel Frust aus deinem Post heraus und ich denke das deine persönlichen Erwartungen einfach nicht erfüllt wurden. Aion war halt nicht das richtige für dich aber das heisst noch lange nicht, das es allen genauso ergehen muss. Spiel dein Spiel was du gut findest und werd dort glücklich.

Ich stelle auch fest das viele Spieler von ihrem vorherigen Spiel geprägt sind und sich deswegen viel Frust bei den Leuten einstellt. D.h. ein Spieler der von z.b. WoW kommt spielt das neue Spiel genau so als würde er WoW spielen. Merkt er dann, das er mit dieser Spielweise nicht zum Erfolg kommt (z.b. weil alles länger dauert) wird er frustriert.
Als ich von Daoc zu WAR wechselte hab ich das Anfangs auch gemacht und hab WAR wie ein Daoc gespielt. Es war ziemlich.... frustrierend aber als ich Daoc dann aus meinen Gedanken verbannte machte WAR grossen Spass (bis zu einem bestimmten extrem fragwürdigen Patch)


Kann Zepheus auch nur zustimmen. Man wird hier eh niemals auf einen Nenner kommen. Die WoW Spieler fühlen sich durch diesen Thread provoziert und lassen nur all zu gern ihren geistigen Müll in diesem Thread. Ein paar geben zwar durchaus niveauvolle Kommentare ab aber eigentlich wollen sie nur sagen, das ihnen Aion nicht gefällt.
Bleibt zu sagen :

Wem WoW besser gefällt soll WoW spielen!
Wem Aion besser gefällt soll Aion spielen !


----------



## sphero (17. Februar 2010)

Ich bin Final Fantasy XI Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..hauptsächlich. WoW spiele ich zwar auch, aber weit weniger häufig als FFXI. Und wer ein wenig von FFXI kennt (das völlig anders ist im gegensatz zu WoW) und das dortige Craftingsystem, der weiss was ich meine.
Ferner; es ging mir nicht um das schmieden; aber warum muss ich auch kochen an diesem Herd? Wie auch immer - es war nicht die Kritik ansich dass man an diesem Ort nur craften kann - sondern dass es "nur diesen" und keinen anderen Ort gibt...ist genau so unrealistisch hm? Aber das ist nicht der Punkt.

Das mit den Bots wusste ich nicht, spiel ja seit ner weile nicht mehr Aion. Immerhin haben sie "mal" was gebacken bekommen. Übrigens die Warteschlangen waren keine Kritik - sondern ein indiz für volle Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht das Wort im Munde verdrehen.

Mit meiner Kritik setzt Du dich garnicht auseinander sondern machst daraus ein Geschmackssachending - mag sein dass es das im Endeffekt auch ist. Aber mein letzter Absatz ist der ausschlaggebende, dort wo es um die Chancen geht - die man nicht hat. Wo es um Ziele geht die man vielleicht hat und nie erreichen kann in angemessener Zeit und durch angemessene Arbeit - in einem "Spiel". Ihr findet das i.O. - dann ist man sicher ansonsten auch nicht besonders anspruchsvoll. So sehe ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geprägt bin ich, wenn überhaupt, durch Ragnarök, denn das war so ziemlich das erste "MMO" das ich gespielt habe, bis zum Release von Final Fantasy XI halt. Erst viel später kam dann WoW hinzu... und ich sagte ja bereits dass auch dort nicht alles perfekt ist. FFXI dagegen...ja, ist ziemlich perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wer hätte das gedacht)^^


----------



## Helmchen123 (17. Februar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Nur weil mir Aion Spass macht, heisst das doch noch lange nicht, das man 24Std am Tag spielen muss. Ich spiel 1-2 Std am Tag, am WE was länger und gut.
> 
> Mal ganz davon abgesehen schreibe ich auch oft nebenbei, wenn ich Aion spiele, wenn man z.b. gerade vor einer Instanz auf die restliche Gruppe wartet etc.



Öhm dich hatte ich zwar nicht gemeint aber so wie deine Antwort daher kommt möchte man glatt meinen das du ein sekundärer Foren Account von Hideyasu oder Torrance bist da ihr euch auch immer schön gegenseitig unterstützt könnte es auch sein das ihr alle 3 im Grunde nur eine Person seid..... OMFG SKANDAL AUFGEDECKT


----------



## Thoriumobi (19. Februar 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Öhm dich hatte ich zwar nicht gemeint aber so wie deine Antwort daher kommt möchte man glatt meinen das du ein sekundärer Foren Account von Hideyasu oder Torrance bist da ihr euch auch immer schön gegenseitig unterstützt könnte es auch sein das ihr alle 3 im Grunde nur eine Person seid..... OMFG SKANDAL AUFGEDECKT


Das würde dann auch erklären, warum der so wenig zockt, der is ja nur im Forum dabei sein Lieblingsspiel zu preisen, und das deutlich länger als 2 Stunden am Tag...


----------



## Feuerwirbel (19. Februar 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Das würde dann auch erklären, warum der so wenig zockt, der is ja nur im Forum dabei sein Lieblingsspiel zu preisen, und das deutlich länger als 2 Stunden am Tag...


und was machst du dann noch hier?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrance (19. Februar 2010)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> und was machst du dann noch hier?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er ist der Zweitaccount von Lord Helmchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (19. Februar 2010)

vorallem können die soo viel übers aion pvp sagen..der eine hat 24 siege und der andere vogel nur ein sieg..abyss/pvp erfahrungen pur würd ich mal sagen.....zum vergleich hab ich über 1200 siege und habe in meiner 2 monatigen spielzeit fast alle keepschlachten mitgemacht..nen großen teil meiner spielzeit hab ich im abyss gespielt ..dabei sagt ihr doch so schön dass aion ein pvp game ist, also wieso gümmelt ihr dann in den sicheren ""pve"" zonen rum? ..kommen hier echt ein paar möchtegern wisser die von nix nen plan haben und aion schön kommentieren..lasst lieber den kennern das feld! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(wobei ich den größten teil meiner spielzeit so ab level 35 rum damit verbracht habe makrotasten zu spammen und sitcoms auf kabel1 zu guge..ich glaube ich kenne inzwischen alle folgen aller serien auswenig xD...sprich einen monat meiner zwei monatigen spielzeit hab ich mehr sitcoms geschaut als aion gespielt..aion lief nur so nebenbei in irgeneiner grindecke xD)


----------



## Torrance (19. Februar 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> vorallem können die soo viel übers aion pvp sagen..der eine hat 24 siege und der andere vogel nur ein sieg..abyss/pvp erfahrungen pur würd ich mal sagen.....zum vergleich hab ich über 1200 siege und habe in meiner 2 monatigen spielzeit fast alle keepschlachten mitgemacht..nen großen teil meiner spielzeit hab ich im abyss gespielt ..dabei sagt ihr doch so schön dass aion ein pvp game ist, also wieso gümmelt ihr dann in den sicheren ""pve"" zonen rum? ..kommen hier echt ein paar möchtegern wisser die von nix nen plan haben und aion schön kommentieren..lasst lieber den kennern das feld!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eigentlich wollte ich mich nicht wiederholen, aber für dich tu ich es nochmal. Nur weil meine Signatur einen Char zeigt den ich auch Spiele, heisst das nicht, das ich nicht schon a) einen höheren Char haben und b) nicht genug PvP gemacht habe. Aber wie ich an deinen Kommentaren in den News gesehen habe, bist du eh mit keinen Spiel zu frieden und hängst nur in den Forum ab, damit du dir Luft machen kannst. Von daher ist es mit dir zu Diskutieren genauso viel nährwert wie ein Stück schlechter Luft.

Frohes weiterlabern auch dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## el-boom (19. Februar 2010)

ich habs iwie noch nicht gelesen in dem Thread: klicken schreibt man mit ck. bitte. danke.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (19. Februar 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich mich nicht wiederholen, aber für dich tu ich es nochmal. Nur weil meine Signatur einen Char zeigt den ich auch Spiele, heisst das nicht, das ich nicht schon a) einen höheren Char haben und b) nicht genug PvP gemacht habe. Aber wie ich an deinen Kommentaren in den News gesehen habe, bist du eh mit keinen Spiel zu frieden und hängst nur in den Forum ab, damit du dir Luft machen kannst. Von daher ist es mit dir zu Diskutieren genauso viel nährwert wie ein Stück schlechter Luft.
> 
> Frohes weiterlabern auch dir
> 
> ...



ich gehe einfach mal davon aus dass du null plan hast, denn das was du von dir wiedergibts bestätigt das halt ganz einfach...und meine kommentare zu anderen spielen hat irgendwie so garnichts hiermit zutun..also schön bei der sache bleiben und keine albernen schlussfolgerungen anstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallensoul (19. Februar 2010)

Irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das du hier etwas alberne Schlussfolgerungen anstellst. Ich mein wie Schlussfolgerst du das er null plan zu haben scheint? Würd mich echt mal brennend interessieren wie man solche Leute erkennt. Das kannst du mir ja sicher erklären und uns an deinem Wissen teilhaben lassen. Aber ist schon interessant zu sehen wie Leute heutzutage das können eines anderen nur an Statistiken festmachen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Fallensoul


----------



## Feuerwirbel (19. Februar 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> vorallem können die soo viel übers aion pvp sagen..der eine hat 24 siege und der andere vogel nur ein sieg..abyss/pvp erfahrungen pur würd ich mal sagen....



Pls take me!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (19. Februar 2010)

Ach der Typ ist einfach nur geltungsbedürftig. Klingt wie ein typischer WoWler die immer das selbe sagen: "Du hast ja mal null Plan du Noop".
Naja einfach nicht ersnst nehmen das ärgert die am meißten^^


----------



## Torrance (19. Februar 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich gehe einfach mal davon aus dass du null plan hast, denn das was du von dir wiedergibts bestätigt das halt ganz einfach...und meine kommentare zu anderen spielen hat irgendwie so garnichts hiermit zutun..also schön bei der sache bleiben und keine albernen schlussfolgerungen anstellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dazu fällt mir zwar noch was ein, aber bringt eh nichts. Du scheinst, Sachen über mich zu wissen, die nicht mal ich weiss. Aber gut, ist dein Wissen. Viel Spass noch beim Fundierten Wissen kundgeben nach ganzen 2 Monaten Aion.

Frohes... ach vergiss es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (19. Februar 2010)

Aion NA/EU First Tahabata Kill

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ab_AXZgskz4&feature=player_embedded

Ein dickes GZ von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrance (19. Februar 2010)

Von mir auch ein dickes Gratz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frohes erreichen von unerreichten Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (20. Februar 2010)

Und was dropt er nen blöden Blauen Helm ;p

Naja, aber die dortigen Waffen sind das beste was man im PvE bereich bekommen kann,
Gratz zu dem Kill und das nächste mal etwas mehr Dropglück!


----------

